# Paura



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2015)

Sì, ho paura. Un sacco di paura.
Ma non vi dico niente che non sappiate già...
Volevo invecchiare insieme e mi sarei presa cura di lui fino alla fine dei nostri giorni.
La visione di una terza età da sola mi sconvolge e mi paralizza.
Del resto, non sono mai stata da sola dall'età di quindici anni. Mi sono sempre vista in coppia e questa coppia eravamo  io e lui.
Per lui ho cambiato il corso della mia vita, ma è normale in amore, no?
Inutili sono ora i rimpianti, tanto non si torna indietro...
E infatti devo guardare avanti, ma l'orizzonte è sfocato e lontano tanto da non riuscire a scorgerlo...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ho paura. Un sacco di paura.
> Ma non vi dico niente che non sappiate già...
> Volevo invecchiare insieme e mi sarei presa cura di lui fino alla fine dei nostri giorni.
> La visione di una terza età da sola mi sconvolge e mi paralizza.
> ...


Tranquilla che la pala te la metto io.


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tranquilla che la pala te la metto io.




...e lo sapevo che arrivavi te, giusto giusto per la tua cazzata del mattino (vedi anche l'altro 3d).
Meno male che ci sei!
:sonar:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e lo sapevo che arrivavi te, giusto giusto per la tua cazzata del mattino (vedi anche l'altro 3d).
> Meno male che ci sei!
> :sonar:


Ti faccio anche le spugnature.


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti faccio anche le spugnature.



quelle di preparazione al morto?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ho paura. Un sacco di paura.
> Ma non vi dico niente che non sappiate già...
> Volevo invecchiare insieme e mi sarei presa cura di lui fino alla fine dei nostri giorni.
> *La visione di una terza età da sola mi sconvolge e mi paralizza.*
> ...


non va bene Diletta.


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non va bene Diletta.


...ma io non ci sono mica tanto lontana.
Sto per imboccare il viale del tramonto!
Accidenti, per non dire parolacce.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma io non ci sono mica tanto lontana.
> Sto per imboccare il viale del tramonto!
> Accidenti, per non dire parolacce.


E senza avere vissuto un cazzo.


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E senza avere vissuto un cazzo.



Questa è un'affermazione opinabile.
Ma con te bisogna usare la parola "cazzata" che ti piace di più.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questa è un'affermazione opinabile.
> Ma con te bisogna usare la parola "cazzata" che ti piace di più.


Opinabile che, Diletta? Dall'eta di quindici anni stai con uno e adesso ne hai, suppongo, almeno una cinquantina. E senza di lui, o meglio, senza un appoggio certo eccoti qua: finita. Adesso dimmi tu per una che hai "vissuto" come dici tu com'è possibile ridursi così. Avanti.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma io non ci sono mica tanto lontana.
> Sto per imboccare il viale del tramonto!
> Accidenti, per non dire parolacce.


Intanto vivere la terza età da single è meglio che in coppia. Statisticamente significa non prendersi cura di lui. La donna mediamente campa una ventina d'anni di più.

Inoltre pensa a Sandra Bullock o a Sharon Stone o alla Ferilli o alla Bellucci e dimmi se hai il coraggio di pensarle senza prospettive.
Anche per un futuro compagno non escludere nulla. Fidati.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intanto vivere la terza età da single è meglio che in coppia. Statisticamente significa non prendersi cura di lui. La donna mediamente campa una ventina d'anni di più.
> 
> *Inoltre pensa a Sandra Bullock o a Sharon Stone o alla Ferilli o alla Bellucci e dimmi se hai il coraggio di pensarle senza prospettive.
> *Anche per un futuro compagno non escludere nulla. Fidati.


Sì sì, uguale proprio.


----------



## Ecate (14 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì sì, uguale proprio.


Non si può mai sapere


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2015)

*Cazzo*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Opinabile che, Diletta? Dall'eta di quindici anni stai con uno e adesso ne hai, suppongo, almeno una cinquantina. E senza di lui, o meglio, senza un appoggio certo eccoti qua: finita. Adesso dimmi tu per una che hai "vissuto" come dici tu com'è possibile ridursi così. Avanti.


Poi quello estremo sarei io?:rotfl:Li muerti tua jb,ma se diletta ha vissuto così,in fondo gli andava anche bene,lei ha vissuto il suo sogno,adesso forse,ha aperto gli occhi e ha capito....


----------



## tullio (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> La visione di una terza età da sola mi sconvolge e mi paralizza.


Capitano momenti di pessimismo, in cui l'orizzonte sembra scuro e si smarrisce il senso della vita. Senonché passano anche. IL senso si ritrova e una bussola ci viene sempre prestata o donata. Sola? Terza età? Cominciamo dalla seconda domanda: quando comincia la terza età? Vedo signore sexy che sono decisamente più attraenti delle loro figlie, vedo signore eleganti che fanno girare la testa, vedo signore ricche di fascino che si trasinano dietro code di appassionati. No: niente storie sull'età. E' la passione di vivere che ci rende appassionati e appassionanti. E per aver la passione di vivere occorre, come mi sembra di capire sia capitato a te, aver vissuto intensamente, nel bene e nel male. Occorre curarsi, certo, prendere attenzione di se stessi: ma non per apparire giovani o cose del genere, no. Solo perché prender cura di se stessi è l'unica cura che possiamo donarci: abbiamo solo questo corpo. 
La prima questione: sola? E perché? Non è che o sposato o solo. non c'è solo bianco o nero. C'è una vasta gamma che va dagli amici, ai gattini; dalle amiche di bridge agli amanti. Devi deciderlo tu. Io, che sono un po' misantropo, amo molto i  gatti ma capisco benissimo che si può scegliere di avere mille avventure, magari solo per riderci su. Non puoi  puntare tutto su una sola persona? Forse meglio così! Questo non vuol dire che in giro non ci siano persone che valga la pena conoscere e, anche, a un qualche livello, amare. 
Tu sei una donna interessante, per il poco che ho letto qui, ad avere amici interessanti (che non significa eterni o disinteressati, significa...vivi) non dovresti metterci davvero molto.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì sì, uguale proprio.



Ti faccio una rivelazione: tu non sei Marlon ai tempi di Giulio Cesare.
E non mi riferisco all'aspetto estetico, come non lo fai tu.
Oltretutto in questa fase il sarcasmo mi sembra proprio fuori luogo.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti faccio una rivelazione: tu non sei Marlon ai tempi di Giulio Cesare.
> E non mi riferisco all'aspetto estetico, come non lo fai tu.
> Oltretutto in questa fase il sarcasmo mi sembra proprio fuori luogo.


Sì, ma hai tirato fuori degli esempi improponibili di gente che sta in tutt'altra condizione rispetto a st'imbecille. E non parlo di condizioni economiche o di aspetto fisico. Gente che ha e aveva una vita sua, a prescindere da tutto pure da mariti e compagni vari. Questa non ha un cazzo e manco sa un cazzo, non so se è chiaro. Ecco perchè ha paura. E allora invece di farle esempi alla cazzo di cane meglio dirle che tui ne se uscita. Parla di TE, non di Sandra Bullock o Charon Stone. Dille che se ce l'hai fatto tu può farcela anche lei. E che cazzo.


----------



## Eratò (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ho paura. Un sacco di paura.
> Ma non vi dico niente che non sappiate già...
> Volevo invecchiare insieme e mi sarei presa cura di lui fino alla fine dei nostri giorni.
> La visione di una terza età da sola mi sconvolge e mi paralizza.
> ...


E invece passare il resto dei propri giorni in un misto tra delusione, dubbio e sospetto col cuore a mille ogni volta che scopri un cellulare con una sim la quale porti da un tecnico informatico non sapendo nemmeno a cosa sperare è una prospettiva migliore per la terza età? Discutere e poi sentirsi rispondere "me ne vado da un altra"  è  più rassicurante? Accettare di tutto pur di non rimanere soli in vecchiaia?Quando si decidono e si cercano dei cambiamenti radicali si procede poco alla volta... Poi non sei sola.


----------



## free (14 Luglio 2015)

c'è anche l'esempio di Disincantata, a me non sembra niente male, e comunque lei sembra serena nel nuovo equilibrio che si è inventata


----------



## Eratò (14 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> c'è anche l'esempio di Disincantata, a me non sembra niente male, e comunque lei sembra serena nel nuovo equilibrio che si è inventata


Magari Diletta riuscisse a fare come disincantata,prendere il meglio e farsi una nuova vita... Ma non ci riesce a staccarsi emotivamente da lui...


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma hai tirato fuori degli esempi improponibili di gente che sta in tutt'altra condizione rispetto a st'imbecille. E non parlo di condizioni economiche o di aspetto fisico. Gente che ha e aveva una vita sua, a prescindere da tutto pure da mariti e compagni vari. Questa non ha un cazzo e manco sa un cazzo, non so se è chiaro. Ecco perchè ha paura. E allora invece di farle esempi alla cazzo di cane meglio dirle che tui ne se uscita. Parla di TE, non di Sandra Bullock o Charon Stone. Dille che se ce l'hai fatto tu può farcela anche lei. E che cazzo.


Quoto.


----------



## Eratò (14 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma hai tirato fuori degli esempi improponibili di gente che sta in tutt'altra condizione rispetto a st'imbecille. E non parlo di condizioni economiche o di aspetto fisico. Gente che ha e aveva una vita sua, a prescindere da tutto pure da mariti e compagni vari. Questa non ha un cazzo e manco sa un cazzo, non so se è chiaro. Ecco perchè ha paura. E allora invece di farle esempi alla cazzo di cane meglio dirle che tui ne se uscita. Parla di TE, non di Sandra Bullock o Charon Stone. Dille che se ce l'hai fatto tu può farcela anche lei. E che cazzo.


Quoto.


----------



## Eratò (14 Luglio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non si può mai sapere


Cosa?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ho paura. Un sacco di paura.
> Ma non vi dico niente che non sappiate già...
> Volevo invecchiare insieme e mi sarei presa cura di lui fino alla fine dei nostri giorni.
> La visione di una terza età da sola mi sconvolge e mi paralizza.
> ...


Non ti capisco, è come se in questi anni il tuo percorso è stato totalmente diverso da quello che fa qualsiasi persona tradita, cioè capire realmente che bisogna contare su se stessi. 
Hai trovato un'altra scusa per stare male," la paura d'invecchiare, però senza lui. E questo in riferimento a quello scritto sopra non lo capisco.
E comunque, se c'è qualcuno a questo mondo che vuole invecchiare solo, lo scriva. Io ho paura, d'invecchiare però, alla morte non ci penso, allontano il pensiero. E sticazzi sono giovane ed ho dei figli da crescere.


----------



## free (14 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Magari Diletta riuscisse a fare come disincantata,prendere il meglio e farsi una nuova vita... Ma non ci riesce a staccarsi emotivamente da lui...


boh forse è solo questione di tempo


----------



## Eratò (14 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ti capisco, è come se in questi anni il tuo percorso è stato totalmente diverso da quello che fa qualsiasi persona tradita, cioè capire realmente che bisogna contare su se stessi.
> Hai trovato un'altra scusa per stare male," la paura d'invecchiare, però senza lui. E questo in riferimento a quello scritto sopra non lo capisco.
> E comunque, se c'è qualcuno a questo mondo che vuole invecchiare solo, lo scriva. Io ho paura, d'invecchiare però, alla morte non ci penso, allontano il pensiero. E sticazzi sono giovane ed ho dei figli da crescere.


Non me ne frega un tubo se m'invecchio senza un uomo accanto... Volevi qualcuno che lo scrivesse giusto?


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2015)

*Si*

Se devo invecchiare con qualcuna vicino e sentirmi solo...meglio invecchiare solo...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non me ne frega un tubo se m'invecchio senza un uomo accanto... Volevi qualcuno che lo scrivesse giusto?


Giusto. 

Certo avere una persona accanto è diverso. Ma a sto punto visto che di fisime io ne ho tante, minchia e se questa muore prima di me? E se io non so vivere senza di lei? E chi mi stira le camicie? E il conto in banca.... e quello alla posta? Madòòòò forse meglio single così elimino alcune fisime. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (14 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Giusto.
> 
> Certo avere una persona accanto è diverso. Ma a sto punto visto che di fisime io ne ho tante, minchia e se questa muore prima di me? E se io non so vivere senza di lei? E chi mi stira le camicie? E il conto in banca.... e quello alla posta? Madòòòò forse meglio single così elimino alcune fisime. :rotfl::rotfl:


Ehehe... tu prima dicevi che il tradito deve contare sulle sue di forze... Le fisime a cui ti riferisci fanno parte del pacchetto, del piano B casomai si decidesse la strada solitaria..


----------



## Ultimo (14 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se devo invecchiare con qualcuna vicino e sentirmi solo...meglio invecchiare solo...


Solo no. con un teuccio accanto . :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ehehe... tu prima dicevi che il tradito deve contare sulle sue di forze... Le fisime a cui ti riferisci fanno parte del pacchetto, del piano B casomai si decidesse la strada solitaria..


:up: fisime for president ?


----------



## Eratò (14 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: fisime for president ?


Decisamente


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ho paura. Un sacco di paura.
> Ma non vi dico niente che non sappiate già...
> Volevo invecchiare insieme e mi sarei presa cura di lui fino alla fine dei nostri giorni.
> La visione di una terza età da sola mi sconvolge e mi paralizza.
> ...


penso sia normalissimo avere paura. e lo è altrettanto che ti si dica che non devi averne  solo che quando sei immerso nella tua storia in frantumi fino al collo non lo vedi..

coraggio Diletta


----------



## Nicka (14 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: fisime for president ?


President!? Where is President?!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma io non ci sono mica tanto lontana.
> Sto per imboccare il viale del tramonto!
> Accidenti, per non dire parolacce.


Quindi? La via del tramonto si può vivere egregiamente


----------



## Ultimo (14 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> President!? Where is President?!


Se ho capito il tipo a trombare. :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (14 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se ho capito il tipo a trombare. :carneval:


E non si fa!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E non si fa!!!!


Ti darei un rosso ti darei, se fa se fa.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma hai tirato fuori degli esempi improponibili di gente che sta in tutt'altra condizione rispetto a st'imbecille. E non parlo di condizioni economiche o di aspetto fisico. Gente che ha e aveva una vita sua, a prescindere da tutto pure da mariti e compagni vari. Questa non ha un cazzo e manco sa un cazzo, non so se è chiaro. Ecco perchè ha paura. E allora invece di farle esempi alla cazzo di cane meglio dirle che tui ne se uscita. Parla di TE, non di Sandra Bullock o Charon Stone. Dille che se ce l'hai fatto tu può farcela anche lei. E che cazzo.


Ma io sono un esempio ineguagliabile.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non me ne frega un tubo se m'invecchio senza un uomo accanto... Volevi qualcuno che lo scrivesse giusto?


Proprio ieri parlavo con coetanee. Tutte a preoccuparsi per me immaginando che mi sentissi sola. Non vi dico le loro situazioni per delicatezza.

Ma è che chi è in coppia da decenni non riesce a immaginarsi fuori da essa. È normale. Quando si è fuori ci si accorge di quanto si sta bene.
È come prima della maturità che si è spaventati dal dopo.
Ma il bello è dopo!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2015)

Notte prima degli esami.... Maturità ti avessi preso prima!
Non parla solo di sesso.


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Capitano momenti di pessimismo, in cui l'orizzonte sembra scuro e si smarrisce il senso della vita. Senonché passano anche. IL senso si ritrova e una bussola ci viene sempre prestata o donata. Sola? Terza età? Cominciamo dalla seconda domanda: quando comincia la terza età? Vedo signore sexy che sono decisamente più attraenti delle loro figlie, vedo signore eleganti che fanno girare la testa, vedo signore ricche di fascino che si trasinano dietro code di appassionati. No: niente storie sull'età. E' la passione di vivere che ci rende appassionati e appassionanti. E per aver la passione di vivere occorre, come mi sembra di capire sia capitato a te, aver vissuto intensamente, nel bene e nel male. Occorre curarsi, certo, prendere attenzione di se stessi: ma non per apparire giovani o cose del genere, no. Solo perché prender cura di se stessi è l'unica cura che possiamo donarci: abbiamo solo questo corpo.
> La prima questione: sola? E perché? Non è che o sposato o solo. non c'è solo bianco o nero. C'è una vasta gamma che va dagli amici, ai gattini; dalle amiche di bridge agli amanti. Devi deciderlo tu. Io, che sono un po' misantropo, amo molto i  gatti ma capisco benissimo che si può scegliere di avere mille avventure, magari solo per riderci su. Non puoi  puntare tutto su una sola persona? Forse meglio così! Questo non vuol dire che in giro non ci siano persone che valga la pena conoscere e, anche, a un qualche livello, amare.
> Tu sei una donna interessante, per il poco che ho letto qui, ad avere amici interessanti (che non significa eterni o disinteressati, significa...vivi) non dovresti metterci davvero molto.




Grazie Tullio per il post che mi hai regalato! 
Abbiamo già una passione in comune: i gatti, io ne ho uno solo, però, e cinque tartarughe.


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> c'è anche l'esempio di Disincantata, a me non sembra niente male, e comunque lei sembra serena nel nuovo equilibrio che si è inventata




Sì, l'esempio di Disincantata mi piace molto, infatti è anche un po' il mio modello.
Però so che lei si è separata, l'ha fatto addirittura senza il tramite di un avvocato, ed è quello che devo fare io, altrimenti non sono credibile e mio marito finirà per l'approfittarsene...
Inoltre, Disi dice che fa ancora volentieri sesso col marito...io mi sento gelare il sangue a pensarci.
Quindi, io sono messa "peggio", c'è da dire che non sono mica obbligata a farlo...e c'è pieno di uomini fuori.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, l'esempio di Disincantata mi piace molto, infatti è anche un po' il mio modello.
> Però so che lei si è separata, l'ha fatto addirittura senza il tramite di un avvocato, ed è quello che devo fare io, altrimenti non sono credibile e mio marito finirà per l'approfittarsene...
> Inoltre, Disi dice che fa ancora volentieri sesso col marito...io mi sento gelare il sangue a pensarci.
> Quindi, io sono messa "peggio", c'è da dire che non sono mica obbligata a farlo*...e c'è pieno di uomini fuori*.


Sì sì, e aspettano tutti una tarata verginella di mezz'età complessata da morì. Disincagliata comunque ci vive col marito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie Tullio per il post che mi hai regalato!
> Abbiamo già una passione in comune: i gatti, io ne ho uno solo, però, e cinque tartarughe.


Dilly... ma a parte un caricabatterie e una sim... che a dire il vero è abbastanza da stupidi far ritrovare... ma quali evidenze hai a 'sto giro?
Sei sicura di quello che stai facendo?
Abbi pazienza, non voglio mica offenderti o insinuare che sei partita in quinta... però, magari...
Se magari una persona parte già prevenuta... vede le cose falsate.
Io lo dico per te.
Ci sono ponti che si attraversano una volta sola nella vita.
E non sto parlando della separazione, non esclusivamente.


----------



## talis (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie Tullio per il post che mi hai regalato!
> Abbiamo già una passione in comune: i gatti, io ne ho uno solo, però, e cinque tartarughe.


Diletta,io mi sento la meno indicata a dare consigli, quindi mi metto a disposizione X eventuali e vari sfoghi.
ognuno di noi ha un suo percorso di consapevolezza da compiere,x apprezzare un sorriso bisogna aver conosciuto
le lacrime. 
Mi ha fatto molto riflettere il post di brunetta nel quale paragona la fine della sua storia e la separazione ad un funerale.
Rende proprio idea del grande dolore vissuto,forse talmente grande da regalarle alla fine la libertà.


----------



## free (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, l'esempio di Disincantata mi piace molto, infatti è anche un po' il mio modello.
> Però so che lei si è separata, l'ha fatto addirittura senza il tramite di un avvocato, ed è quello che devo fare io, altrimenti non sono credibile e mio marito finirà per l'approfittarsene...
> Inoltre, Disi dice che fa ancora volentieri sesso col marito...io mi sento gelare il sangue a pensarci.
> Quindi, io sono messa "peggio", c'è da dire che non sono mica obbligata a farlo...e c'è pieno di uomini fuori.


mi pare che la Disi abbia scritto che convive col marito ma va in vacanza da sola quando le pare, che il marito dà una mano in famiglia all'incirca come prima, e che lei ogni tanto frequenta un altro uomo
non so se sia separata legalmente


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Diletta,io mi sento la meno indicata a dare consigli, quindi mi metto a disposizione X eventuali e vari sfoghi.
> ognuno di noi ha un suo percorso di consapevolezza da compiere,x apprezzare un sorriso bisogna aver conosciuto
> le lacrime.
> Mi ha fatto molto riflettere il post di brunetta nel quale paragona la fine della sua storia e la separazione ad un funerale.
> Rende proprio idea del grande dolore vissuto,forse talmente grande da regalarle alla fine la libertà.


Ogni cultura ha il suo funerale.
Senza funerale non c'è separazione.
Se fa paura separarsi si cerca di evitare il funerale.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> mi pare che la Disi abbia scritto che convive col marito ma va in vacanza da sola quando le pare, che il marito dà una mano in famiglia all'incirca come prima, e che lei ogni tanto frequenta un altro uomo
> non so se sia separata legalmente


No non lo è e la sua situazione non è minimamente paragonabile a quella di Diletta. E secondo me arrivano da storie ben diverse


----------



## free (14 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non lo è e la sua situazione non è minimamente paragonabile a quella di Diletta. E secondo me arrivano da storie ben diverse



addirittura non è minimamente paragonabile?
sposate, diciamo sui 50 anni, con figli, mariti traditori, loro invece no, senza problemi economici che potrebbero rendere difficile la separazione...io vedo tanti punti in comune
poi ovviamente ciascuno ha il proprio carattere, secondo me la Diletta è più sognatrice e la Disi più pragmatica, poi la Disi è più "avanti" nel senso che ha trovato il suo equilibrio già da un po' di tempo, etc.etc.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> addirittura non è minimamente paragonabile?
> sposate, diciamo sui 50 anni, con figli, mariti traditori, loro invece no, senza problemi economici che potrebbero rendere difficile la separazione...io vedo tanti punti in comune
> poi ovviamente ciascuno ha il proprio carattere, secondo me la Diletta è più sognatrice e la Disi più pragmatica, poi la Disi è più "avanti" nel senso che ha trovato il suo equilibrio già da un po' di tempo, etc.etc.


Il marito di disi l'ha tradita per anni e quando è stato scoperto si è messo buono a sorbirai di ogni e ora vive al suo fianco.
Marito di Diletta l'ha riempita di corna da fidanzati. Sfamato le ha fatto il lavaggio del cervello raccontando altre balle e facendole credere che è tutto normale che tutti fanno così inducendola addirittura a giustificare le future scappatelle. Dopodiché ha continuato a farsi i cazzi propri.
Eh si due mariti uguali e due storie uguali. Minchia


----------



## free (14 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il marito di disi l'ha tradita per anni e quando è stato scoperto si è messo buono a sorbirai di ogni e ora vive al suo fianco.
> Marito di Diletta l'ha riempita di corna da fidanzati. Sfamato le ha fatto il lavaggio del cervello raccontando altre balle e facendole credere che è tutto normale che tutti fanno così inducendola addirittura a giustificare le future scappatelle. Dopodiché ha continuato a farsi i cazzi propri.
> Eh si due mariti uguali e due storie uguali. Minchia


non ho mica detto che i loro mariti sono uguali, ho detto che le due mogli hanno punti in comune, in quanto a età, figli, primo e unico matrimonio da secoli, tranquillità economica etc. etc.
se non leggi perchè rispondi così? sei tu che hai parlato di paragoni, io volevo solo dare uno spunto alla Diletta


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dilly... ma a parte un caricabatterie e una sim... che a dire il vero è abbastanza da stupidi far ritrovare... ma quali evidenze hai a 'sto giro?
> Sei sicura di quello che stai facendo?
> Abbi pazienza, non voglio mica offenderti o insinuare che sei partita in quinta... però, magari...
> Se magari una persona parte già prevenuta... vede le cose falsate.
> ...




Cara Sbrì, ha fatto tutto da solo: colossale messinscena con colossale bugia alla quale dovevo credere, e per un attimo ci ho anche creduto, ma si è davvero fregato da solo.
Ma lo voglio anche raccontare...
Ricordi che ero riuscita a sbloccare la sim nella quale c'era tutta la rubrica.
Ecco, lui ha tentato di convincermi che in realtà quel numero era mio...che strano, oltre al fatto che non lo ricordavo per niente (e qui mi ha fatto passare per demente) la stranezza era che non c'era neanche un mio contatto in rubrica...solo suoi, colleghi, amici, suoi parenti.
Al che, lui ha tirato fuori il suo coniglio dal cilindro:
"sai perché ci sono solo miei contatti?"
"Perché poco tempo fa, ho fatto una prova con questa vecchia sim scaduta e ci ho trasferito la mia rubrica, giusto per provare un programmino che mi aveva dato un collega".
Poteva essere un colpo da maestro: non avrei potuto obiettare nulla.
Invece: la sfiga.
Tanti suoi numeri aziendali hanno avuto qualche variazione in questi ultimi anni e sulla rubrica avrebbero dovuto trovarsi i numeri aggiornati, e non quelli vecchi non più in uso.
Lui, da quando gliel'ho fatto notare (li ho passati al setaccio uno ad uno) si è ammutolito e fa finta di nulla.     

Hai capito: mi voleva anche far passare da scema...
Che gli faresti ad uno così?
Dimmelo!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Sbrì, ha fatto tutto da solo: colossale messinscena con colossale bugia alla quale dovevo credere, e per un attimo ci ho anche creduto, ma si è davvero fregato da solo.
> Ma lo voglio anche raccontare...
> Ricordi che ero riuscita a sbloccare la sim nella quale c'era tutta la rubrica.
> Ecco, lui ha tentato di convincermi che in realtà quel numero era mio...che strano, oltre al fatto che non lo ricordavo per niente (e qui mi ha fatto passare per demente) la stranezza era che non c'era neanche un mio contatto in rubrica...solo suoi, colleghi, amici, suoi parenti.
> ...


Calci in culo e  valigie fuori dalla porta.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Calci in culo e  valigie fuori dalla porta.


Quoto


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Sbrì, ha fatto tutto da solo: colossale messinscena con colossale bugia alla quale dovevo credere, e per un attimo ci ho anche creduto, ma si è davvero fregato da solo.
> Ma lo voglio anche raccontare...
> Ricordi che ero riuscita a sbloccare la sim nella quale c'era tutta la rubrica.
> Ecco, lui ha tentato di convincermi che in realtà quel numero era mio...che strano, oltre al fatto che non lo ricordavo per niente (e qui mi ha fatto passare per demente) la stranezza era che non c'era neanche un mio contatto in rubrica...solo suoi, colleghi, amici, suoi parenti.
> ...


il dramma è che solo adesso ti accorgi di questo.    quando arriverai a realizzare che il grave non sono stati i tradimenti fisici,ma questa roba,facci un fischio


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Sbrì, ha fatto tutto da solo: colossale messinscena con colossale bugia alla quale dovevo credere, e per un attimo ci ho anche creduto, ma si è davvero fregato da solo.
> Ma lo voglio anche raccontare...
> Ricordi che ero riuscita a sbloccare la sim nella quale c'era tutta la rubrica.
> Ecco, lui ha tentato di convincermi che in realtà quel numero era mio...che strano, oltre al fatto che non lo ricordavo per niente (e qui mi ha fatto passare per demente) la stranezza era che non c'era neanche un mio contatto in rubrica...solo suoi, colleghi, amici, suoi parenti.
> ...


Ho capito, Diletta. 
Non dubitavo affatto che la sim fosse sua e che dentro ci fossero i suoi numeri.
Però vedi: di solito se ti fai la sim parallela non la usi per i colleghi... intanto perchè dovresti dire in giro che hai due numeri e tua moglie potrebbe venirlo a sapere... poi perchè quella serve ad altro.
Il fatto che ci sia dentro la sua rubrica del lavoro, magari copiata da un backup... secondo me non è probante di nulla.
Riflettici, se non hai altro in mano.
Perchè stai prendendo una decisione per la quale io avrei visto i motivi anni fa, ma tu non li hai visti affatto (e va bene così, la vita è tua, ci mancherebbe), mentre adesso sulla base di poco più di nulla, ritieni sia l'unica via percorribile.
Non hai scoperto nulla.
Io caricabatterie ne compro in continuazione, ne ho due, anzi 3 solo miei.
E ho vecchie sim forse da qualche parte.
Anche un paio di telefonini da muratore, quelli da 20 euro.
E mi venga un colpo se mi ricordo cosa c'è sopra.
Occhio Diletta... perchè se prendi la decisione giusta per i motivi sbagliati, poi non hai più spazio di manovra.
Detto questo, qualunque decisione tu prenda, se posso darti una mano, sono qui.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il dramma è che solo adesso ti accorgi di questo.    quando arriverai a realizzare che il grave non sono stati i tradimenti fisici,ma questa roba,facci un fischio


Quoto
Sono anni che glielo diciamo


----------



## disincantata (14 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Calci in culo e  valigie fuori dalla porta.


Diletta prima svuotagli il cc se hai la firma. Ed il deposito titoli.

agli uomini piacciono di più le donne che costano! 

Apriti un cc solo tuo. 

Prova ad andartene via una settimana sola soletta. 


Io sono al mare dal 13 maggio e sto benissimo.

mio marito l'ho fatto venire una sola volta il primo giugno..pochi giorni. 

Poi doveva pensare a una figlia. Vari controlli in ospedale. Uno dopodomani.

Da sole si sta benissimo.  Ora ho una figlia. Domani due amiche. 

Non capisco perché tu debba adesso pensare alla vecchiaia. 

Inoltre non hai/abbiamo nessuna certezza su.nessuno per il presente figuratiper il futuro.

Conta stare bene. Apprezzare le cose semplici.

fai volontariato e non sarai mai sola. Se.non ti bastano le figlie.

io avrei bisogno di giornate di 48h. 

Immagina di essere Vedova!

Si sopravvive e si rinasce. 

Ho conosciuto un mese fa una coppia anziana.

lei ha perso il marito a 37 anni x incidente sul lavoro e nel 1988 una figlia x incidente auto ed il figlio ferito gravemente.

eppure dopo anni ha incontrato un 'angelo'.

Girano il mondo e sono contenti.

se si è ripresa lei da due tragedie vuoi non farcela tu a stare bene da sola?


----------



## Divì (14 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Calci in culo e  valigie fuori dalla porta.


Quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Luglio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Diletta prima svuotagli il cc se hai la firma. Ed il deposito titoli.
> 
> agli uomini piacciono di più le donne che costano!
> 
> ...


Spero ti legga più volte e tenga ben presente alcuni punto che hai toccato :up:


----------



## disincantata (14 Luglio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto


Quello andrebbe fatto con chiunque tradisca!

È la cosa che non mi perdonero' mai. Avrei dovuto farlo dormire in auto almeno una settimana ma era novembre. 

Si sarebbe ricordato meglio certe cose.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2015)

E sistemare i conti in banca.


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho capito, Diletta.
> Non dubitavo affatto che la sim fosse sua e che dentro ci fossero i suoi numeri.
> Però vedi: di solito se ti fai la sim parallela non la usi per i colleghi... intanto perchè dovresti dire in giro che hai due numeri e tua moglie potrebbe venirlo a sapere... poi perchè quella serve ad altro.
> Il fatto che ci sia dentro la sua rubrica del lavoro, magari copiata da un backup... secondo me non è probante di nulla.
> ...




Ma i fatti sono questi e questi restano:
lui aveva in contemporanea, si tratta di circa sei anni fa, il suo numero aziendale (che ha tuttora) e quell'altro numero.
E questo è un dato di fatto ormai.
Niente da obiettare se l'avessi saputo.
Invece, tutto accuratamente segreto.
Che cosa ci abbia poi fatto non me ne frega neanche più di tanto...quello che è saltato fuori è che è un mentitore e uno che ti fa le cose alle spalle.

Non ho scoperto nulla?!!
E riguardo al famoso doppio caricabatterie...lui non sa proprio dirmi nulla a proposito, quindi, posto che non credo che ce l'abbia messo un'entità burlona e posto che siamo andate per esclusione (io e le figlie, e amici vari) chi ci rimane?


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho capito, Diletta.
> Non dubitavo affatto che la sim fosse sua e che dentro ci fossero i suoi numeri.
> Però vedi: di solito se ti fai la sim parallela non la usi per i colleghi... intanto perchè dovresti dire in giro che hai due numeri e tua moglie potrebbe venirlo a sapere... poi perchè quella serve ad altro.
> *Il fatto che ci sia dentro la sua rubrica del lavoro, magari copiata da un backup... secondo me non è probante di nulla.*
> ...




Cavolo Sbrì, non sarebbe probante di nulla e nulla avrei potuto dire se i numeri fossero i medesimi di quelli attuali!!
Lui ha sostenuto che li ha copiati poco tempo fa, capisci cosa è che lo inguaia?!
Bastava che dicesse che li aveva copiati...senza indicare quando, invece l'ha proprio rimarcato, a sostegno della sua tesi, cioè della sua bugia.


----------



## Nicka (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta, tu ti stai aggrappando a cose che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra per me.
E dire che sto cristiano ti ha fatto cose ben più gravi di un caricabatterie che davvero, può pure essere che l'ha comprato perchè era fuori e pensava di averlo perso e mò figurati se se lo ricorda.
Vuoi mandarlo affanculo? Fallo, ma per favore non ti attaccare a ste stronzate del telefono e della rubrica copiata...
Mandalo affanculo perchè ti ha mancato di rispetto per una vita intera.


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Diletta prima svuotagli il cc se hai la firma. Ed il deposito titoli.
> 
> agli uomini piacciono di più le donne che costano!
> 
> ...



Disi, lo sai che sei stupenda vero?
Grazie per questo post, me lo leggerò tante volte.
Sai però cosa voglio?
Che lui se la faccia addosso dalla paura e che si umili dicendo che ha inventato tutto.
Lo voglio sentire da lui, visto che il giorno dopo ha anche fatto dell'ironia sul fatto che non ricordavo che quel numero fosse mio!
E per forza non lo ricordo: non è mai stato mio!


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Diletta, tu ti stai aggrappando a cose che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra per me.
> E dire che sto cristiano ti ha fatto cose ben più gravi di un caricabatterie che davvero, può pure essere che l'ha comprato perchè era fuori e pensava di averlo perso e mò figurati se se lo ricorda.
> Vuoi mandarlo affanculo? Fallo, ma per favore non ti attaccare a ste stronzate del telefono e della rubrica copiata...
> Mandalo affanculo perchè ti ha mancato di rispetto per una vita intera.



Ma vedi, a me piacciono le prove, sono fatta così.
E, questa volta, come del resto cinque anni fa, quando ho scoperto tutto da sola, le prove ci sono, eccome, anche perché lui non mi sa più spiegare nulla, completamente confuso da tutte le versioni che ha cambiato in questi giorni. Roba da far venire il vomito... 
Per me e per come sono fatta, le cose scoperte sono gravissime perché mi dimostrano che lui mi ha preso per il culo altre volte, si è approfittato di me, si è preso gioco di me e mi sta mentendo ancora per salvarsi il culo.
E la menzogna è, per me, lo spregio più grande che mi può fare una persona.
Sempre stata così.


----------



## disincantata (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Disi, lo sai che sei stupenda vero?
> Grazie per questo post, me lo leggerò tante volte.
> Sai però cosa voglio?
> Che lui se la faccia addosso dalla paura e che si umili dicendo che ha inventato tutto.
> ...


Cara, ma gente che tradisce per anni, che mente per anni cosa vuoi che provi ad inventarsi altre bugie o appunto trovare scuse per non diversen andare?

Tu devi considerarlo alla stregua di un soprammobile.  Abbelliscono ma sono inutili e da spolverare.

devi svegliarti al mattino dicendoti Diletta ti.amo. sei splendida. 

Sorridere pulendo casa cucinando e non fare affidamento su di lui. 

Non deve toglierti aria spazio tempo.


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il dramma è che solo adesso ti accorgi di questo.    quando arriverai a realizzare che il grave non sono stati i tradimenti fisici,ma questa roba,facci un fischio




Veramente ai tradimenti fisici non ho mai dato tanta importanza, e poi lo sapete no?
Sono gli inganni e l'essersi approfittato della mia buona fede e del mio amore per lui.
Com'è possibile fare simili cose a chi ti ama così tanto?!!!!!!!!!!!
Sono davvero sconcertata, a pensarci.
Mi sento male


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cara, ma gente che tradisce per anni, che mente per anni cosa vuoi che provi ad inventarsi altre bugie o appunto trovare scuse per non diversen andare?
> 
> Tu devi considerarlo alla stregua di un soprammobile.  Abbelliscono ma sono inutili e da spolverare.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti, non me li toglie stai pur certa.
Ma all'atto pratico, devo tutelarmi legalmente, lo devo fare.
Io rivoglio la mia vita e voglio sentirmi libera di frequentare chi voglio.


----------



## Nicka (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma vedi, a me piacciono le prove, sono fatta così.
> E, questa volta, come del resto cinque anni fa, quando ho scoperto tutto da sola, le prove ci sono, eccome, anche perché lui non mi sa più spiegare nulla, completamente confuso da tutte le versioni che ha cambiato in questi giorni. Roba da far venire il vomito...
> Per me e per come sono fatta, le cose scoperte sono gravissime perché mi dimostrano che lui mi ha preso per il culo altre volte, si è approfittato di me, si è preso gioco di me e mi sta mentendo ancora per salvarsi il culo.
> E la menzogna è, per me, lo spregio più grande che mi può fare una persona.
> Sempre stata così.


Sì, e però te lo tieni in casa, e però pensi di fargliela pagare tenendolo al tuo stesso tavolo con le figlie, ma senza rivolgergli lo sguardo, chiedendo spiegazioni di una cosa che sai benissimo essere una stupidità in tutto il marasma della vostra coppia, facendo il possibile per fargli confessare quando ha comprato un nuovo caricabatterie, pensando a separarti in casa.
Dilè, questo ti tradisce puntualmente da oltre 20 anni, lo ha fatto senza pentimenti, lo ha fatto perchè dice di essere così e tu ci hai voluto credere. Tu credi che sia giusto e normale che un uomo vada a puttane per sfogarsi una volta con il tuo beneplacito perchè lui ti ha insozzato il cervello di cose ai limiti del paranormale, ma vuoi chiedere la separazione perchè c'è un cellulare con dei vecchi numeri non aggiornati su cui però non hai trovato nulla di compromettente.
Ora, se tu hai aperto gli occhi va bene, penso che qui tutti non aspettassero altro, ma davvero le motivazioni di oggi sono completamente assurde. Datti le motivazioni corrette e procedi, ma non inscenando un'inutilissima guerra fredda solo perchè in fondo al tuo cuore non vuoi allontanarlo dal vostro nido e ti conforta il pensiero di essere sì nella ragione, ma con la possibilità di svegliarti ogni mattina con la sua presenza.
Diventa carogna, tira fuori i veri motivi perchè una persona del genere non si merita un cazzo e mandalo affanculo fuori casa. Poi vedi come passa la paura.


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, e però te lo tieni in casa, e però pensi di fargliela pagare tenendolo al tuo stesso tavolo con le figlie, ma senza rivolgergli lo sguardo, chiedendo spiegazioni di una cosa che sai benissimo essere una stupidità in tutto il marasma della vostra coppia, facendo il possibile per fargli confessare quando ha comprato un nuovo caricabatterie, pensando a separarti in casa.
> Dilè, questo ti tradisce puntualmente da oltre 20 anni, lo ha fatto senza pentimenti, lo ha fatto perchè dice di essere così e tu ci hai voluto credere. Tu credi che sia giusto e normale che un uomo vada a puttane per sfogarsi una volta con il tuo beneplacito perchè lui ti ha insozzato il cervello di cose ai limiti del paranormale, ma vuoi chiedere la separazione perchè c'è un cellulare con dei vecchi numeri non aggiornati su cui però non hai trovato nulla di compromettente.
> Ora, se tu hai aperto gli occhi va bene, penso che qui tutti non aspettassero altro, ma davvero le motivazioni di oggi sono completamente assurde. Datti le motivazioni corrette e procedi, ma non inscenando un'inutilissima guerra fredda solo perchè in fondo al tuo cuore non vuoi allontanarlo dal vostro nido e ti conforta il pensiero di essere sì nella ragione, ma con la possibilità di svegliarti ogni mattina con la sua presenza.
> Diventa carogna, tira fuori i veri motivi perchè una persona del genere non si merita un cazzo e mandalo affanculo fuori casa. Poi vedi come passa la paura.



Dall'avvocato ci sono già andata e non mi ci vorrà molto per richiamarlo.
Io non lo voglio più, questo è certo come il giorno che segue alla notte.
Anzi, mi devo pure sbrigare così faccio in tempo a sfruttare un po' di quest'estate perché io mi voglio divertire e non piangermi addosso!
Succederà ancora, ma passerà...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Diletta prima svuotagli il cc se hai la firma. Ed il deposito titoli.
> 
> agli uomini piacciono di più le donne che costano!
> 
> ...


Si vabbe', ma anche vaffanculo eh. "L'ho fatto venire". Oh. Ma che cazzo io li stramuerti tua vaffanculo e subito. Che cazzo meglio mille euro al mese e vivere da cristiano che non sta stronza che mi mantiene e mi tratta come un maggiordomo del cazzo. Tuo marito e' una merda e tu non tanto meglio.


----------



## Horny (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ho paura. Un sacco di paura.
> Ma non vi dico niente che non sappiate già...
> Volevo invecchiare insieme e mi sarei presa cura di lui fino alla fine dei nostri giorni.
> La visione di una terza età da sola mi sconvolge e mi paralizza.
> ...


fatti aiutare.
ma scegli chi ti capisce


----------



## Horny (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti, non me li toglie stai pur certa.
> Ma all'atto pratico, devo tutelarmi legalmente, lo devo fare.
> Io rivoglio la mia vita e voglio sentirmi libera di frequentare chi voglio.


Ne. Sono felice diletta


----------



## Horny (14 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Calci in culo e  valigie fuori dalla porta.


:up:


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Veramente ai tradimenti fisici non ho mai dato tanta importanza, e poi lo sapete no?
> Sono gli inganni e l'essersi approfittato della mia buona fede e del mio amore per lui.
> Com'è possibile fare simili cose a chi ti ama così tanto?!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sono davvero sconcertata, a pensarci.
> Mi sento male


Diletta.  


il tuo non è amore è dipendenza.     tant'è che non lo butti fuori di casa perchè hai paura di invecchiare da sola.

pari la zia da parte di fava di Bender.     

lo capisci che alla fine lui,che dovrebbe essere il tuo carnefice,finisce paradossalmente per essere quello che vuoi tu?

chè la testa nella ghigliottina ce l'hai messa da sola.


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Diletta.
> 
> 
> il tuo non è amore è dipendenza.     tant'è che non lo butti fuori di casa perchè hai paura di invecchiare da sola.
> ...



Sarà dipendenza...una vita insieme, capisci?
Certo che ho paura di invecchiare da sola, chi non ce l'avrebbe?
Sono d'accordo che non ci si debba pensare, anche perché non è proprio dietro l'angolo (non esageriamo con l'età!).
Questo, comunque, non vuol dire che non lo butti fuori di casa, ce lo butto invece, ma per ottenere questo devo agire legalmente, è l'unico modo perché lui non si schioda da quella che è anche casa sua.
E così farò.


----------



## Tessa (15 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sarà dipendenza...una vita insieme, capisci?
> Certo che ho paura di invecchiare da sola, chi non ce l'avrebbe?
> Sono d'accordo che non ci si debba pensare, anche perché non è proprio dietro l'angolo (non esageriamo con l'età!).
> Questo, comunque, non vuol dire che non lo butti fuori di casa, ce lo butto invece, ma per ottenere questo devo agire legalmente, è l'unico modo perché lui non si schioda da quella che è anche casa sua.
> E così farò.


Cosa avevate previsto di fare quest'estate?
Non hai un'amica da cui andare a passare le vacanze senza di lui?
Anche con la figlia piu' piccola. 
Un mese di distanza vi aiuterebbe a schiarire bene le idee. 
Che sta guerra fredda che vi fate a casa non e' salutare per nessuno. 
E poi fa un caldo senza senso e se non lavori chi te lo fa fare di stare ancora in citta'! 
Mollalo li' da solo a cucinare e a farsi le lavatrici. 
Tanto il pensiero di reiterare non credo proprio lo sfiorera'. Non ci sarebbe gusto senza di te....


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Cosa avevate previsto di fare quest'estate?
> Non hai un'amica da cui andare a passare le vacanze senza di lui?
> Anche con la figlia piu' piccola.
> Un mese di distanza vi aiuterebbe a schiarire bene le idee.
> ...



Ho la fortuna di non stare in città, bensì in un posto turistico, quindi è come se fossi sempre in vacanza.
Inoltre, ho anche un'altra casa e ci potrei andare quando voglio, ma non vedo perché debba andar via io.
Vorrei tanto stare a distanza per un po', ma lui non cederà mai. Anche lui ha un'altra casa dove potrebbe andare.
Con lui ci vuole l'avvocato, ormai l'ho capito da un pezzo e mi dovrò decidere in fretta perché la convivenza con lui mi sta cominciando a logorare, i primi giorni andava meglio...e non posso permettermi di ammalarmi per lui.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Luglio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Diletta prima svuotagli il cc se hai la firma. Ed il deposito titoli.
> 
> agli uomini piacciono di più le donne che costano!
> 
> ...



Ogni volta che ti vedo scrivere e parlare di tuo marito mi sale la pressione, non che tu non possa fare di una "pezza" cioè che vuoi, ci mancherebbe. Ma consigliare determinate cose, puntualmente, come se fosse un vangelo da attuare a tutti quei bastardi traditori sta diventando per me davvero ridicolo. 

Ora, che in una situazione di tradimento dove la coppia non ha più la capacità di stare assieme e per mille motivi X, lavoro, mancanza di palle,figli e via discorrendo, non ci si separa; non è che da il diritto di ritrovarsi in casa una pezza in più da lordare coscientemente è da consigliare. Questa è la mia opinione volevo soltanto scriverla almeno una volta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, e però te lo tieni in casa, e però pensi di fargliela pagare tenendolo al tuo stesso tavolo con le figlie, ma senza rivolgergli lo sguardo, chiedendo spiegazioni di una cosa che sai benissimo essere una stupidità in tutto il marasma della vostra coppia, facendo il possibile per fargli confessare quando ha comprato un nuovo caricabatterie, pensando a separarti in casa.
> Dilè, questo ti tradisce puntualmente da oltre 20 anni, lo ha fatto senza pentimenti, lo ha fatto perchè dice di essere così e tu ci hai voluto credere. Tu credi che sia giusto e normale che un uomo vada a puttane per sfogarsi una volta con il tuo beneplacito perchè lui ti ha insozzato il cervello di cose ai limiti del paranormale, ma vuoi chiedere la separazione perchè c'è un cellulare con dei vecchi numeri non aggiornati su cui però non hai trovato nulla di compromettente.
> Ora, se tu hai aperto gli occhi va bene, penso che qui tutti non aspettassero altro, ma davvero le motivazioni di oggi sono completamente assurde. Datti le motivazioni corrette e procedi, ma non inscenando un'inutilissima guerra fredda solo perchè in fondo al tuo cuore non vuoi allontanarlo dal vostro nido e ti conforta il pensiero di essere sì nella ragione, ma con la possibilità di svegliarti ogni mattina con la sua presenza.
> Diventa carogna, tira fuori i veri motivi perchè una persona del genere non si merita un cazzo e mandalo affanculo fuori casa. Poi vedi come passa la paura.


quoto.
Se le motivazioni sono farlocche, non ha veramente senso.
E' rimasto senza parole?
E che cosa doveva dirti, maremma maiala, che hai piantato un casino per un caricabatterie e una sim che non dice un cazzo di nulla, sulla quale quei numeri poteva averli copiati eoni fa e non si ricorda, quando, se ti diceva che si sarebbe trombato pure la portinaia, gli sorridevi comprensiva?
Guarda che non è semplice da comprendere una moglie che non ha nulla da obbiettare se esci andando a puttane e lo dici pure, mentre se torni a casa con un caricabatterie, che magari inavvertitamente hai preso per sbaglio, chiede la separazione, sai?
Visto da fuori, eh?


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto.
> Se le motivazioni sono farlocche, non ha veramente senso.
> E' rimasto senza parole?
> E che cosa doveva dirti, maremma maiala, che hai piantato un casino per un caricabatterie e una sim che non dice un cazzo di nulla, sulla quale quei numeri poteva averli copiati eoni fa e non si ricorda, quando, se ti diceva che si sarebbe trombato pure la portinaia, gli sorridevi comprensiva?
> ...


Vero.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vero.


Manno' è una stronzata.


----------



## Horny (15 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto.
> Se le motivazioni sono farlocche, non ha veramente senso.
> E' rimasto senza parole?
> E che cosa doveva dirti, maremma maiala, che hai piantato un casino per un caricabatterie e una sim che non dice un cazzo di nulla, sulla quale quei numeri poteva averli copiati eoni fa e non si ricorda, quando, se ti diceva che si sarebbe trombato pure la portinaia, gli sorridevi comprensiva?
> ...


ma non lo sarà per te.
il marito la conosce da tipo 30 anni,
la farloccata del:tutti gli uomini sono così ha 
contribuito lui a crearla, giustificandosi con
la promessa che lui, a differenza degli altri, almeno
sarebbe stato sincero.
Lei gli ha detto milioni di volte
che non gradiva le bugie....
e a dire il vero lo ha scritto anche qui.
alla perplessità di lui non credi nemmeno tu, secondo me.
oppure non hai compreso che
a diletta non va che suo marito, alle sue spalle, tenti di piacere ad altre donne
(prima e indipendentemente dal farci sesso)
ne converrai che questo, con una prostituta,
non è possibile.
Anche la questione della sim. Di nessuna rilevanza per chi legge,
ma a lei ha fatto scattare la molla, e comincia a rendersi conto che 
suo marito e' un bugiardo, cosa che in effetti e', e che lei se ne renda conto,
anche aggrappandosi a dettagli insignificanti,
e' solo un bene.
ma no, qua deve perdere altro tempo in modo che
le 'motivazioni molla' non siano farlocche...
cosi ci divertiamo ancora un po'.


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto.
> Se le motivazioni sono farlocche, non ha veramente senso.
> E' rimasto senza parole?
> E che cosa doveva dirti, maremma maiala, che hai piantato un casino per un caricabatterie e una sim che non dice un cazzo di nulla, sulla quale quei numeri poteva averli copiati eoni fa e non si ricorda, quando, se ti diceva che si sarebbe trombato pure la portinaia, gli sorridevi comprensiva?
> ...




Lo dici te che le motivazioni sono farlocche.
Certo che poteva averli copiati eoni fa, peccato che abbia insistito per rafforzare la sua bugia che l'aveva copiati al massimo qualche mese fa, in concomitanza con il cambio del telefono da parte dell'azienda!
Mi ha fatto tutto un panegirico su questa cosa spiegando anche il perché l'avesse fatto...
Io ascoltavo soltanto in religioso silenzio... 

Lo so che non è semplice da comprendere quello che tu vai dicendo da sempre.
Prendila per quella che è: sono fatta così, sarò disturbata o comunque avrò senz'altro qualche stranezza (so benissimo che la cosa non è "normale") ma così è.
Lui aveva tanto da guadagnare stando con me...ma tanto tanto, su questo sono d'accordo.
Ma lui è abituato ai sotterfugi e, probabilmente, non riesce a farne a meno.


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Manno' è una stronzata.


Perché?


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma non lo sarà per te.
> il marito la conosce da tipo 30 anni,
> la farloccata del:tutti gli uomini sono così ha
> contribuito lui a crearla, giustificandosi con
> ...



Hai capito perfettamemte!

Sui dettagli, a me non sembrano proprio insignificanti.
Uno che ha avuto un doppio cellulare nel senso di un doppio numero di cui nessuno era a conoscenza vuol dire che lo vuoi tenere segreto.
Almeno a casa mia il ragionamento è questo! 
E vuol dire che è un intrallazzatore, sempre a casa mia.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo dici te che le motivazioni sono farlocche.
> Certo che poteva averli copiati eoni fa, peccato che abbia insistito per rafforzare la sua bugia che l'aveva copiati al massimo qualche mese fa, in concomitanza con il cambio del telefono da parte dell'azienda!
> Mi ha fatto tutto un panegirico su questa cosa spiegando anche il perché l'avesse fatto...
> Io ascoltavo soltanto in religioso silenzio...
> ...


bella, io credo che quello che tutti stanno cercando di dirti e' che se le motivazione sono quelle sbagliate te ne rebnderai conto solo una volta che l avrai sbattuto fuori casa e allora starai davvero male perche non capirai cosa hai fatto e soprattutto perche.
purtroppo queste motivazioni non reggono, 
reggono ora perche lui e' ancora li.


----------



## free (15 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai capito perfettamemte!
> 
> *Sui dettagli, a me non sembrano proprio insignificanti.*
> Uno che ha avuto un doppio cellulare nel senso di un doppio numero di cui nessuno era a conoscenza vuol dire che lo vuoi tenere segreto.
> ...


anche secondo me non sono insignificanti semplicemente perchè fanno parte della tua/vostra vita


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, e però te lo tieni in casa, e però pensi di fargliela pagare tenendolo al tuo stesso tavolo con le figlie, ma senza rivolgergli lo sguardo, chiedendo spiegazioni di una cosa che sai benissimo essere una stupidità in tutto il marasma della vostra coppia, facendo il possibile per fargli confessare quando ha comprato un nuovo caricabatterie, pensando a separarti in casa.
> Dilè, questo ti tradisce puntualmente da oltre 20 anni, lo ha fatto senza pentimenti, lo ha fatto perchè dice di essere così e tu ci hai voluto credere. Tu credi che sia giusto e normale che un uomo vada a puttane per sfogarsi una volta con il tuo beneplacito perchè lui ti ha insozzato il cervello di cose ai limiti del paranormale, ma vuoi chiedere la separazione perchè c'è un cellulare con dei vecchi numeri non aggiornati su cui però non hai trovato nulla di compromettente.
> Ora, se tu hai aperto gli occhi va bene, penso che qui tutti non aspettassero altro, ma davvero le motivazioni di oggi sono completamente assurde. Datti le motivazioni corrette e procedi, ma non inscenando un'inutilissima guerra fredda solo perchè in fondo al tuo cuore non vuoi allontanarlo dal vostro nido e ti conforta il pensiero di essere sì nella ragione, ma con la possibilità di svegliarti ogni mattina con la sua presenza.
> Diventa carogna, tira fuori i veri motivi perchè una persona del genere non si merita un cazzo e mandalo affanculo fuori casa. Poi vedi come passa la paura.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto.
> Se le motivazioni sono farlocche, non ha veramente senso.
> E' rimasto senza parole?
> E che cosa doveva dirti, maremma maiala, che hai piantato un casino per un caricabatterie e una sim che non dice un cazzo di nulla, sulla quale quei numeri poteva averli copiati eoni fa e non si ricorda, quando, se ti diceva che si sarebbe trombato pure la portinaia, gli sorridevi comprensiva?
> ...



come sostitute dell'accoppiata prete + psicologo vi vedrei bene 
soprattutto per diletta


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> bella, io credo che quello che tutti stanno cercando di dirti e' che se le motivazione sono quelle sbagliate te ne rebnderai conto solo una volta che l avrai sbattuto fuori casa e allora starai davvero male perche non capirai cosa hai fatto e soprattutto perche.
> purtroppo queste motivazioni non reggono,
> reggono ora perche lui e' ancora li.



Miss, sarà il caldo, ma non ho mica tanto capito il tuo ragionamento...


----------



## Nicka (15 Luglio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> come sostitute dell'accoppiata prete + psicologo vi vedrei bene
> soprattutto per diletta


Suor Nicka...


----------



## Horny (15 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai capito perfettamemte!
> 
> Sui dettagli, a me non sembrano proprio insignificanti.
> Uno che ha avuto un doppio cellulare nel senso di un doppio numero di cui nessuno era a conoscenza vuol dire che lo vuoi tenere segreto.
> ...


Ah ma neppure a me paiono insignificanti.
solo che qua si continua a paragonarlo alla storia della 
prostituta, che dal punto di vista logico, non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Luglio 2015)

*Diletta*

Da anni ormai vivi una situazione che è davvero pesante, costruire qualcosa per cercare una via d'uscita e starsene sereni e pacifici credo sia comune a un po tutti, ognuno nelle proprie modalità, capacità etc.... 

Ma non credi sia giunto il momento di smetterla sul serio? La persona con cui stai adesso non ha fatto altro che recarti dolore, da anni ora. E si ok, siete assieme da anni ed anche in questi ultimi assieme avete vissuto nel bene e nel male, la vita. Ma arrivati ad un certo punto Diletta, la ricerca si deve concludere, il dolore deve scomparire, non puoi continuare a viverlo con lui a casa, è giunto il momento di vivere il dolore della separazione. E' giunto il momento di veramente vivere qualche anno sereno.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Perché?


Per quanto io possa smerdare Diletta per le ragioni che conosciamo, lei ha costruito il rapporto col marito in un certo modo. Ovviamente un modo assurdo, ma per lei e per lui era fuinzionale. Funzionava. Quindi se il marito le diceva che andava a puttane lei non faceva una piega, basta che lui fosse ONESTO nel dirglielo. Onesto. Nel momento in cui quella fiducia, per qualsiasi ragione, viene minata, tutto l'equilibrio va a farsi benedire. E mi pare evidente che non potrebbe essere altrimenti. Uno, uno esterno dico, potrebbe pure ritenere tutto una follia e "dettagli insignificanti" cose che invece calate in QUEL CONTESTO non lo sono affatto. Appunto perchè tu osservatore stai fuori e giudichi la situazione col tuo personalissimo metro e non con quello di una che in quella situazione ci si trova da vent'anni e, forse, qualcosa in più da dire di te in meritoce l'ha eccome.


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2015)

*Allora*

mettiamola così:
a me i bugiardi fanno schifo, anche più dei traditori.
Quelli poi che cercano di farmi fessa con le loro cazzate, non ne parliamo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma non lo sarà per te.
> il marito la conosce da tipo 30 anni,
> la farloccata del:tutti gli uomini sono così ha
> contribuito lui a crearla, giustificandosi con
> ...



ti trovo inopportuna e del tutto fuori strada

e vorrei aggiungere una cosa:
trent'anni insieme senza capire realmente un cazzo di mio marito è una cosa che farebbe molto poco onore a me prima che a lui.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Miss, sarà il caldo, ma non ho mica tanto capito il tuo ragionamento...


tu ti stai convincendo che lo sbatti fuori di casa per le motivazioni da te citate. che come dice sbri , e anche secondo me, sono sbagliate. ne hai altri 10 milioni di motivi per sbatterlo fuori.
una volta fuori casa, crolleranno queste motivazioni perche e' solo e soltanto lui ad alimentarle, ma non sono vere e non sono fondate. 
la mia paura e' che una volta fuori casa tu mi vai nel Pallone totale , perche appunto ti renderai conto che l hai sbattuto fuori per I motivi sbagliati e se un po ti conosco non cercherai di aggrapparti alle giuste motivazioni ma ti dirai che poiche erano sbagliate , la cazzata l hai fatta tu e te lo riprendi in casa


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Da anni ormai vivi una situazione che è davvero pesante, costruire qualcosa per cercare una via d'uscita e starsene sereni e pacifici credo sia comune a un po tutti, ognuno nelle proprie modalità, capacità etc....
> 
> Ma non credi sia giunto il momento di smetterla sul serio? La persona con cui stai adesso non ha fatto altro che recarti dolore, da anni ora. E si ok, siete assieme da anni ed anche in questi ultimi assieme avete vissuto nel bene e nel male, la vita. Ma arrivati ad un certo punto Diletta, la ricerca si deve concludere, il dolore deve scomparire, non puoi continuare a viverlo con lui a casa, è giunto il momento di vivere il dolore della separazione. E' giunto il momento di *veramente vivere qualche anno sereno.*



...e sono d'accordo con te Ultimo!
Lui se ne andrà di casa, vuole la separazione per farlo? E l'avrà.
La separazione non è il divorzio, è un periodo di riflessione e lui ne ha tanto bisogno, io confido anche nel fatto che lui possa mostrare, finalmente, il suo pentimento, visto che in questi anni l'ho visto poco.
Solo rendendosi conto di cosa voglia dire stare senza la sua famiglia ci può arrivare...


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti trovo inopportuna e del tutto fuori strada
> 
> e vorrei aggiungere una cosa:
> trent'anni insieme senza capire realmente un cazzo di mio marito è una cosa che farebbe molto poco onore a me prima che a lui.



ma infatti...proprio per questo che voglio riprendermi la stima di me stessa.
Morire da cogliona proprio non me la sento...


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> tu ti stai convincendo che lo sbatti fuori di casa per le motivazioni da te citate. che come dice sbri , e anche secondo me, sono sbagliate. ne hai altri 10 milioni di motivi per sbatterlo fuori.
> una volta fuori casa, crolleranno queste motivazioni perche e' solo e soltanto lui ad alimentarle, ma non sono vere e non sono fondate.
> la mia paura e' che una volta fuori casa tu mi vai nel Pallone totale , perche appunto ti renderai conto che l hai sbattuto fuori per I motivi sbagliati e se un po ti conosco non cercherai di aggrapparti alle giuste motivazioni ma ti dirai che poiche erano sbagliate , la cazzata l hai fatta tu e te lo riprendi in casa



Ma non sono sbagliate perché sono la prova che lui MENTE.
E quindi crolla tutto.
Qui Joey ci ha preso in pieno.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non sono sbagliate perché sono la prova che lui MENTE.
> E quindi crolla tutto.
> Qui Joey ci ha preso in pieno.


Lo faccio sempre, solo che è brutto.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Luglio 2015)

Ma chi se ne frega se queste motivazioni sono sbagliate. Ben vengano se aiutano Diletta a fare quello che doveva fare anni fa.
Le state fornendo ancora un alibi a cui si attaccherà per non separarsi


----------



## Ultimo (15 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e sono d'accordo con te Ultimo!
> Lui se ne andrà di casa, vuole la separazione per farlo? E l'avrà.
> La separazione non è il divorzio, è un periodo di riflessione e lui ne ha tanto bisogno, io confido anche nel fatto che lui possa mostrare, finalmente, il suo pentimento, visto che in questi anni l'ho visto poco.
> Solo rendendosi conto di cosa voglia dire stare senza la sua famiglia ci può arrivare...


Di solito io ho il "vizio" di credere che certi pensieri MIEI debbano essere comuni anche agli altri, mi riferisco al fatto che, se IO decido di azionare la mente e convincermi seriamente di agire, aziono la mente per "portarmi" finalmente nel tempo a dare azione alla decisione presa. Quindi in questo caso se tu hai una casa, la possibilità economica e tanti altri fattori che interessano te e la tua situazione, muoviti, agisci, vai via tu di casa. Comincia sul serio ad agire.

Fregatene di lui, di qualsiasi cosa riguardi lui, deve interessarti soltanto il tuo bene. E questo passa attraverso la fine vera della vostra storia, senza vendette e quant'altro.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non sono sbagliate perché sono la prova che lui MENTE.
> E quindi crolla tutto.
> Qui Joey ci ha preso in pieno.


invece no. perche non sai perche mente.
poni per awssurdo che menta perche sta parando il culo a qualcun altro e tu non lo devi sapere.....
non e' una bugia di cui non conosci la verita ch puo portarti a sbatterlo fuori...
conosci la verita prima e poi valuta


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega se queste motivazioni sono sbagliate. Ben vengano se aiutano Diletta a fare quello che doveva fare anni fa.
> Le state fornendo ancora un alibi a cui si attaccherà per non separarsi


io ho solo paura che poi stia peggio...


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> io ho solo paura che poi stia peggio...


Sì ma non è così che si campa, eh.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì ma non è così che si campa, eh.


no mi sono espresso male...
ma le si sta male a presindere...
io credo che le cose vadano fatte per le giuste motivazioni 
quest uomo le ha mentito su cose molto piu gravi ...e sta ancora li...
boh..


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no mi sono espresso male...
> ma le si sta male a presindere...
> io credo che le cose vadano fatte per le giuste motivazioni
> quest uomo le ha mentito su cose molto piu gravi ...e sta ancora li...
> boh..


Lascia perdere. Come va con le pasticche?


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lascia perdere. Come va con le pasticche?


che pasticche?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> io ho solo paura che poi stia peggio...


Diletta deve separarsi, è giunto il momento di dare un taglio netto a tutto. Cinque anni sono troppi, non li ha sprecati, ha fatto il "suo" tentativo". Ora è inutile andare a cercare una qualsiasi minchiata per attaccarsi ad una vendetta? ad una sicurezza? ad una conferma? Dopo cinque anni basta.. stop. Deve smetterla di cercare un appiglio per incazzarsi, starci male e non arrivare alla soluzione, la soluzione è quella di prendere atto che lei ha tentato ha fallito e ora deve separarsi.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Diletta deve separarsi, è giunto il momento di dare un taglio netto a tutto. Cinque anni sono troppi, non li ha sprecati, ha fatto il "suo" tentativo". Ora è inutile andare a cercare una qualsiasi minchiata per attaccarsi ad una vendetta? ad una sicurezza? ad una conferma? Dopo cinque anni basta.. stop. Deve smetterla di cercare un appiglio per incazzarsi, starci male e non arrivare alla soluzione, la soluzione è quella di prendere atto che lei ha tentato ha fallito e ora deve separarsi.


nessuno dice che non deve farlo...
anzi
ma conoscendola, o lo fa con e su basi forti oppure torna indietro dopo un mese


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per quanto io possa smerdare Diletta per le ragioni che conosciamo, lei ha costruito il rapporto col marito in un certo modo. Ovviamente un modo assurdo, ma per lei e per lui era fuinzionale. Funzionava. Quindi se il marito le diceva che andava a puttane lei non faceva una piega, basta che lui fosse ONESTO nel dirglielo. Onesto. Nel momento in cui quella fiducia, per qualsiasi ragione, viene minata, tutto l'equilibrio va a farsi benedire. E mi pare evidente che non potrebbe essere altrimenti. Uno, uno esterno dico, potrebbe pure ritenere tutto una follia e "dettagli insignificanti" cose che invece calate in QUEL CONTESTO non lo sono affatto. Appunto perchè tu osservatore stai fuori e giudichi la situazione col tuo personalissimo metro e non con quello di una che in quella situazione ci si trova da vent'anni e, forse, qualcosa in più da dire di te in meritoce l'ha eccome.


Mah sarà... però se lui non lv ha presa sul serio quando fu sgamato,figuriamoci come la vede adesso per la scoperta di un caricabatterie... L' unica cosa che lo potrebbe svegliare sul serio sarebbe la raccomandata con la lettera di separazione...


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> che pasticche?


Non dovevi prendere il litio o che cazzo ne so perchè stai fuori di zucca?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mah sarà... *però se lui non lv ha presa sul serio quando fu sgamato*,figuriamoci come la vede adesso per la scoperta di un caricabatterie... L' unica cosa che lo potrebbe svegliare sul serio sarebbe la raccomandata con la lettera di separazione...


Mica vero. Anzi. Il punto, oltretutto, non è quanto lui prenda sul serio lei, ma proprio l'opposto.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> nessuno dice che non deve farlo...
> anzi
> ma conoscendola, o lo fa con e su basi forti oppure torna indietro dopo un mese


Ecco perchè ho scritto che non deve cercare scuse. Cercare conferme, indizi, disquisire se è la bugia o il tradimento a far più male è una maniera per continuare a cercare un appiglio a chissà cosa. Basta. 

Ok, Diletta e ne sono sicuro si sfoga parlando con noi, e noi siamo qua a discutere con lei. Ma  DISCUTERE non a contribuire a trovare appigli o alimentare quel qualcosa che lei cerca.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non dovevi prendere il litio o che cazzo ne so perchè stai fuori di zucca?


no, chiedevo solo se qualcuno l avesse preso.
nessun farmaco per me


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega se queste motivazioni sono sbagliate. Ben vengano se aiutano Diletta a fare quello che doveva fare anni fa.
> Le state fornendo ancora un alibi a cui si attaccherà per non separarsi


Quoto e aggiungo che Diletta deve comprendere che queste ultime motivazioni non sono quelle importanti ( vere o meno che siano), se si separa è per le motivazioni precedenti più pregnanti.  Ne deve essere consapevole.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no, chiedevo solo se qualcuno l avesse preso.
> nessun farmaco per me


Ah vabbè, allora datti all'alcol.


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mica vero. Anzi. Il punto, oltretutto, non è quanto lui prenda sul serio lei, ma proprio l'opposto.


Lui potrebbe andare avanti così al infinito eh? Sta a Diletta decidere. ..


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah vabbè, allora datti all'alcol.


no


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lui potrebbe andare avanti così al infinito eh? Sta a Diletta decidere. ..


E' chiaro che lui fa finta di un cazzo come meglio può.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no


Perchè?


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè?


perche bevo raramente, e poi non ne ho bisogno


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> perche bevo raramente, e poi non ne ho bisogno


Che loffia.


----------



## Tessa (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no


Brava! Non bere che l'alcol acutizza il 'disturbo'.


----------



## banshee (15 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto e aggiungo che Diletta deve comprendere che queste ultime motivazioni non sono quelle importanti ( vere o meno che siano), se si separa è per le motivazioni precedenti più pregnanti.  Ne deve essere consapevole.


è arrivata al limite estremo della sopportazione.. quando la misura è colma anche una motivazione più leggera può essere pesantissima per decidere...


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *è arrivata al limite estremo della sopportazione*.. quando la misura è colma anche una motivazione più leggera può essere pesantissima per decidere...


e' questo il punto secondo me. lei non e' arrivata proprio da nessuna parte


----------



## banshee (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e' questo il punto secondo me. lei non e' arrivata proprio da nessuna parte


tu dici? pensi che sia solo un momento..?


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tu dici? pensi che sia solo un momento..?


no non penso sia solo un momento. 
anzi, credo sia cosi da sempre
piuttosto credo che non sia quello che vuole. (stare senza lui)
per ottenere quello che lei dice (riprendermi me stessa etc etc) l unica cosa e' manadlo via
quanto ci giochiamo che tra un po trova una soluzione ideale cosi che lui non se ne vada?
una che si vuole separare perche e' arrivata al famoso punto di non ritorno lo fa e basta come I suicide
chi lo dice non lo fa
che l vuole fare lo fa in assoluto silenzio proprio perche non vuole essere fermato


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto e aggiungo che Diletta deve comprendere che queste ultime motivazioni non sono quelle importanti ( vere o meno che siano), se si separa è per le motivazioni precedenti più pregnanti. Ne deve essere consapevole.


ma vivaddio. due giorni che cerco di dire questo. Non è che lei non abbia i motivi.
E' che i motivi sono altri.
E c'è pure gente che te li chiede, perchè ha diritto di sapere.
Ora, io mi figuro un genitore, un figlio, un amico, ma pure un avvocato o giudice che si sente parlare di caricabatterie e una sim con vecchi numeri.
Senza manco un messaggino compromettente, una foto.. nulla: vecchi numeri dell'ufficio, che lui avrebbe caricato anni fa e invece ha detto una bugia dicendo che ha caricato un mese fa.
Quello che voglio dire inoltre è che nel momento decisivo, il ripensamento c'è sempre: prima di firmare le carte uno il riassunto dei motivi se lo fa, prima di mandare in vacca un matrimonio di vent'anni.
E secondo me, in quel momento lì, quel caricabatterie e quella sim saranno esattamente un'ombra, niente di definito, di tangibile.
Mentre una rielaborazione di tutto quello che Diletta ha passato in cavalleria e che non riesce più a tenere per via di quella sim, sarebbe più utile. Perchè anche io ho la stessa paura di Caciò.


----------



## Horny (15 Luglio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti trovo inopportuna e del tutto fuori strada
> 
> e vorrei aggiungere una cosa:
> trent'anni insieme senza capire realmente un cazzo di mio marito è una cosa che farebbe molto poco onore a me prima che a lui.


Si sono inopportuna di carattere. 
Ma una cosa non esclude affatto l'altra!
dipendenza affettiva da parte di diletta E falsità da parte del marito.
Ora che diletta pare aver recuperato un minimo di lucidità 
mi spieghi cosa c'entra tutto questo rimarcare che l'idiota e lei
e che voi sareste genuinamente stupiti quanto il marito...
Quale sarebbe la motivazione?
farla riflettere su se stessa?
Sinché sta accanto a quell'uomo mi pare dura.


(Ndr stupito non lo è nessuno,
a parte un pochino diletta stessa)



banshee ha detto:


> è arrivata al limite estremo della sopportazione.. quando la misura è colma anche una motivazione più leggera può essere pesantissima per decidere...


Quoto...e poi ......importante
che l'abbia trovata, la motivazione,
e mandi affanculo quello stronzo:up:



caciottina ha detto:


> e' questo il punto secondo me. lei non e' arrivata proprio da nessuna parte


Quindi dovrebbe scuoterla la storia della prostituta?
forse ora lo ha capito, 
che suo marito considera
ANCHE lei un oggetto.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma vivaddio. due giorni che cerco di dire questo. Non è che lei non abbia i motivi.
> E' che i motivi sono altri.
> E c'è pure gente che te li chiede, perchè ha diritto di sapere.
> Ora, io mi figuro un genitore, un figlio, un amico, ma pure un avvocato o giudice che si sente parlare di caricabatterie e una sim con vecchi numeri.
> ...


Fuffa.
intanto si cominci a sbatter fuori l'ometto.
alle motivazioni e rielaborazioni ci sarà tempo per pensare.
intanto in questa fase e' meglio se ne prova il giusto disgusto,
a prescindere.
anche perché sbatterlo fuori sarà dura e prenderà tempo.
a diletta la menzogna fa schifo, e non si può convivere col ribrezzo
mi pare una motivazione più che sufficiente per qualsiasi giudice.
incompatibilità di carattere.
non occorrerà affatto addurre si me telefoni vari.
Quando diletta cambierà idea le ricorderemo quanto detesti la menzogna.

Ora  diletta, come ti senti?
l'unica amata da tuo marito, che con te ha un rapporto speciale?
oppure sei anche tu un oggetto, per lui, sebbene con funzioni diverse?


----------



## banshee (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no non penso sia solo un momento.
> anzi, credo sia cosi da sempre
> piuttosto credo che non sia quello che vuole. (stare senza lui)
> per ottenere quello che lei dice (riprendermi me stessa etc etc) l unica cosa e' manadlo via
> ...


hai ragione, chi lo dice generalmente non lo fa... 

io l'ho detto tante volte.. me ne vado, me ne vado... mi sfogavo con gli amici, coi colleghi, che mi dicevano tutti più o meno le stesse cose, che dovevo farlo per me stessa, che non sarebbe potuta andare avanti più etc etc.

poi mi ri inventavo una scusa per raccontarmela  e raccontarla agli altri per rimanere..

quando me ne sono andata non ho fatto proclami o annunci, ho fatto il trasloco da sola in 3 giorni..tanto lui pensava che bluffavo. e sono andata via 

sul discorso della motivazione, che le dicevano gli altri... io non me ne sono andata dopo gli schiaffi (motivazione più forte) ma me ne sono andata dieci giorni dopo per un litigio banale... la misura era colma


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma vivaddio. due giorni che cerco di dire questo. Non è che lei non abbia i motivi.
> E' che i motivi sono altri.
> E c'è pure gente che te li chiede, perchè ha diritto di sapere.
> Ora, io mi figuro un genitore, un figlio, un amico, ma pure un avvocato o giudice che si sente parlare di caricabatterie e una sim con vecchi numeri.
> ...




Ma non hai capito che per me, invece, è importantissimo, fondamentale, sapere che lui mi ha mentito.
Stai pur certa che non copre nessuno...ma figuriamoci!
Io gli avevo dato un'altra possibilità subordinata al fatto di essere sincero ed ero stata chiarissima. 
L'onestà era la "condicio sine qua non".
Sulle "miserie" era stato steso un velo pietoso, come sempre si fa quando si decide di restare insieme.
Quindi i motivi, eccome se ci sono: l'inaffidabilità non è un motivo sufficiente?
Per me sì.


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no non penso sia solo un momento.
> anzi, credo sia cosi da sempre
> piuttosto credo che non sia quello che vuole. (stare senza lui)
> per ottenere quello che lei dice (riprendermi me stessa etc etc) l unica cosa e' manadlo via
> ...




Caciò, mi sa che la soluzione ideale qui non ci sia, soprattutto quando ci sono dei figli e cose in comune, diciamo che, a questo punto, bisogna arrivare alla soluzione migliore per il mio benessere, emotivo e fisico.
Spero che le mie figlie capiranno che è meglio avere una mamma in salute...


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Ora  diletta, come ti senti?
> l'unica amata da tuo marito, che con te ha un rapporto speciale?
> oppure sei anche tu un oggetto, per lui, sebbene con funzioni diverse?




Eh, come mi sento...
mi sento come una fra le altre.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caciò, mi sa che la soluzione ideale qui non ci sia, soprattutto quando ci sono dei figli e cose in comune, diciamo che, a questo punto, bisogna arrivare alla soluzione migliore per il mio benessere, emotivo e fisico.
> Spero che le mie figlie capiranno che è meglio avere una mamma in salute...


Diletta, se vuoi stare bene devi fare solo quello che ti senti.
se pensi che starai male e peggio senza di lui allora tienitelo.
ma se lo sbatti fuori devi farlo con motivazioni FORTI perche altrimenti non reggono e se non reggono tu stai peggio, molto peggio perche saresti capace anche di colpevolizzarti per averlo sbattuto fuori
questo dico.
e dico questo perche ho forti dubbi che tu voglia davvero stare senza lui.
e sai perche? cazzo avete 3 case in due, se volevi davvero prendetrti una pausa sareseti gia andata via tu, anche solo qualche giorno...
e invece no e sai perche? perche sei arrabbiata e vedi nero adesso e vuoi punirlo...ma sicuramente non vuoi stare senza lui
ecco perche sono preoccupata


----------



## Dalida (15 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e sono d'accordo con te Ultimo!
> Lui se ne andrà di casa, vuole la separazione per farlo? E l'avrà.
> La separazione non è il divorzio, è un periodo di riflessione e lui ne ha tanto bisogno, *io confido anche nel fatto che lui possa mostrare, finalmente, il suo pentimento, visto che in questi anni l'ho visto poco.
> Solo rendendosi conto di cosa voglia dire stare senza la sua famiglia ci può arrivare*...


diletta, se vuoi separarti farlo per te stessa, nel senso fallo se senti che continuare così ti fa del male.
se posso permettermi, NON farlo pensando che così lui si renderà conto degli errori, che si pentirà ecc. poiché potrebbe non accadere per niente.
altrimenti, diletta, e qui dicendoti questo rischio di attirarmi un sacco di antipatie , non separarti e lascia perdere.
non cercare più niente, non chiedere e vivi la vita che volevi per te stessa mettendoti il cuore in pace.
questa speranza di un pentimento da parte di lui mi fa pensare (opinione mia) che tu questa separazione in realtà non la voglia se non in funzione pedagogica, che secondo me è un'aspettativa sbagliata.


----------



## Dalida (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Diletta, se vuoi stare bene devi fare solo quello che ti senti.
> se pensi che starai male e peggio senza di lui allora tienitelo.
> ma se lo sbatti fuori devi farlo con motivazioni FORTI perche altrimenti non reggono e se non reggono tu stai peggio, molto peggio perche saresti capace anche di colpevolizzarti per averlo sbattuto fuori
> questo dico.
> ...


lo penso anche io.
diletta parla della separazione come di un "periodo" durante il quale lei spera che lui si penta, senta la lontananza della famiglia ecc.
di fatto vuol separarsi perché lui torni.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> lo penso anche io.
> diletta parla della separazione come di un "periodo" durante il quale lei spera che lui si penta, senta la lontananza della famiglia ecc.
> di fatto vuol separarsi perché lui torni.


esatto


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Diletta, se vuoi stare bene devi fare solo quello che ti senti.
> se pensi che starai male e peggio senza di lui allora tienitelo.
> ma se lo sbatti fuori devi farlo con motivazioni FORTI perche altrimenti non reggono e se non reggono tu stai peggio, molto peggio perche saresti capace anche di colpevolizzarti per averlo sbattuto fuori
> questo dico.
> ...




No, qui sbagli.
Non voglio andare via da casa mia, dove c'è tutta la mia vita, e non voglio lasciar qui le figlie, che, sono sicura, non la prenderebbero tanto bene. Loro non vengono davvero nell'altra casa, non gliene può fregar di meno. Questa è la loro casa, con tutte le loro cose e il loro giro.
Potrei andar via per il weekend, questo sì che lo potrei fare e lo posso fare...
Io so solo una cosa, ma la so al 100 x 100: non posso stare con chi continua ad ingannarmi.
Questo è il mio limite.


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> lo penso anche io.
> diletta parla della separazione come di un "periodo" durante il quale lei spera che lui si penta, senta la lontananza della famiglia ecc.
> di fatto vuol separarsi perché lui torni.




Può essere...per me vederlo davvero pentito, magari piangente, sarebbe corroborante per il mio orgoglio e, al tempo stesso, finirebbe per farmi commuovere...
Quindi, sarebbe meglio che ciò non avvenisse, ma infatti non credo che cederà, ormai ha intrapreso questa strada.
Troppe volte mi ha detto che a dire la verità non ci ha guadagnato...quindi ora negherà anche l'evidenza.


----------



## Dalida (15 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Può essere...per me vederlo davvero pentito, magari piangente, sarebbe corroborante per il mio orgoglio e, al tempo stesso, finirebbe per farmi commuovere...
> Quindi, sarebbe meglio che ciò non avvenisse, ma infatti non credo che cederà, ormai ha intrapreso questa strada.
> Troppe volte mi ha detto che a dire la verità non ci ha guadagnato...quindi ora negherà anche l'evidenza.


e allora, ripeto, le strade sono due: o ti separi e quel che sarà sarà, oppure te lo tieni così, senza cercare nulla e senza aspettative.
spero che tu scelga la cosa che ti fa stare meglio, poiché sono anni che ti tormenti appresso a tuo marito.
devi pensare a te stessa!


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> e allora, ripeto, le strade sono due: o ti separi e quel che sarà sarà, oppure te lo tieni così, senza cercare nulla e senza aspettative.
> spero che tu scelga la cosa che ti fa stare meglio, poiché sono anni che ti tormenti appresso a tuo marito.
> devi pensare a te stessa!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e sono d'accordo con te Ultimo!
> Lui se ne andrà di casa, vuole la separazione per farlo? E l'avrà.
> *La separazione non è il divorzio, è un periodo di riflessione e lui ne ha tanto bisogno, io confido anche nel fatto che lui possa mostrare, finalmente, il suo pentimento, visto che in questi anni l'ho visto poco*.
> Solo rendendosi conto di cosa voglia dire stare senza la sua famiglia ci può arrivare...





Diletta ha detto:


> Può essere...per me vederlo davvero pentito, *magari piangente*, sarebbe corroborante per il mio orgoglio e, al tempo stesso, finirebbe per farmi commuovere...
> Quindi, sarebbe meglio che ciò non avvenisse, ma infatti non credo che cederà, ormai ha intrapreso questa strada.
> Troppe volte mi ha detto che a dire la verità non ci ha guadagnato...quindi ora negherà anche l'evidenza.


quindi si tratta di questo.
Adesso mi torna tutto.
La logica è logica.
La fuffa sono altre cose.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Può essere..*.per me vederlo davvero pentito, magari piangente, *sarebbe corroborante per il mio orgoglio e, al tempo stesso, finirebbe per farmi commuovere...
> Quindi, sarebbe meglio che ciò non avvenisse, ma infatti non credo che cederà, ormai ha intrapreso questa strada.
> Troppe volte mi ha detto che a dire la verità non ci ha guadagnato...quindi ora negherà anche l'evidenza.


Giuro che per due giorni ci ho creduto

Ora: ABBATTETEMI!!!!!!!!!

:sbatti:


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2015)

Ok Diletta ce stai a cojonà.   e dillo subito no?


----------



## banshee (15 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giuro che per due giorni ci ho creduto
> 
> Ora: ABBATTETEMI!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :sbatti:


anche io ci avevo creduto 

aveva ragione Caciottina


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Può essere...per me vederlo davvero pentito, magari piangente, sarebbe corroborante per il mio orgoglio e, al tempo stesso, finirebbe per farmi commuovere...
> Quindi, sarebbe meglio che ciò non avvenisse, ma infatti non credo che cederà, ormai ha intrapreso questa strada.
> Troppe volte mi ha detto che a dire la verità non ci ha guadagnato...quindi ora negherà anche l'evidenza.


Diletta stai ancora cercando un motivo per restare con lui, mi sembra


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2015)

il motivo l'ha già detto e ridetto.    non vuol invecchiare da sola.

ed è su questo che lui la impiccherà sempre.   metaforicamente,s'intende.


----------



## Horny (15 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eh, come mi sento...
> mi sento come una fra le altre.


ok, e qua ci siamo arrivati.
ora, che non sei ancora vecchia ( per poco)
vuoi passare sti ultimi anni godibili 
a sentirti così?
o, come scrive perplesso, stai già pensando
alla pensione?


----------



## Horny (15 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, qui sbagli.
> Non voglio andare via da casa mia, dove c'è tutta la mia vita, e non voglio lasciar qui le figlie, che, sono sicura, non la prenderebbero tanto bene. Loro non vengono davvero nell'altra casa, non gliene può fregar di meno. Questa è la loro casa, con tutte le loro cose e il loro giro.
> Potrei andar via per il weekend, questo sì che lo potrei fare e lo posso fare...
> Io so solo una cosa, ma la so al 100 x 100: non posso stare con chi continua ad ingannarmi.
> Questo è il mio limite.


Ultime due righe,
ti rendi conto che lui continuerà a
ingannare perché l'essere codardo e bugiardo
e' UN SUO. LIMITE?
sulla casa e' ovvio che tu è le figlie dobbiate restare li.


----------



## Horny (15 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Può essere...per me vederlo davvero pentito, magari piangente, sarebbe corroborante per il mio orgoglio e, al tempo stesso, finirebbe per farmi commuovere...
> Quindi, sarebbe meglio che ciò non avvenisse, ma infatti non credo che cederà, ormai ha intrapreso questa strada.
> Troppe volte mi ha detto che a dire la verità non ci ha guadagnato...quindi ora negherà anche l'evidenza.


No, neghera' perché è bugiardo e vile.
e dopo che si sarà pentito, sarà comunque bugiardo e vile.
it's in his nature :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> No, neghera' perché è bugiardo e vile.
> e dopo che si sarà pentito, sarà comunque bugiardo e vile.
> it's in his nature :unhappy:



Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2015)

*alzi la mano*

Adesso alzi la mano chi si è separato dopo almeno un paio di decenni!
Non vedo mani.
Io sì.
E vi dico che benché si stia con un traditore bugiardo, stronzo, che ti tratta da sua proprietà che gli garantisce la sicurezza, tu non ci puoi credere.
Non ce la fai a convincerti e ti aspetti che reagisca al tuo dolore dimostrando davvero l'amore che ha sbandierato per tenerti lì per la sua sicurezza e confort.
Questo non significa che non si sia convinte di  volersi separare.
Significa che si esprime il bisogno di sentire che non si è considerate come essere immondi considerano il cane da lasciare in autostrada.
Ti aspetteresti che esprimesse un dolore sincero.
Questi sentimenti apparentemente contradditori sono umani.
Diletta ha amato e ci ha passato decenni con lui.
Sarà ingenua ancora una volta ad aspettarsi un po' di amore e rispetto, ma questo è compatibile con l'andare avanti verso l'allontanamento dalla sofferenza.
Fidati Diletta che dopo sarai serena come non ti aspetti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso alzi la mano chi si è separato dopo almeno un paio di decenni!
> Non vedo mani.
> Io sì.
> E vi dico che benché si stia con un traditore bugiardo, stronzo, che ti tratta da sua proprietà che gli garantisce la sicurezza, tu non ci puoi credere.
> ...


bello. Un po' in stile gospel... ma hai ragione. Ho tirato su la manina poi l'ho rimessa giù perchè non vale, comunque...
Peccato che Diletta nostra gli altarini li abbia scoperti da tempo e la fase dello sconcerto dovrebbe essere superata.
Ma: io non voglio addossare colpe a Diletta o dirle che deve stare col marito.
Assolutamente no, specie la seconda.
Io ho detto che lei ha delle responsabilità verso sè stessa perchè è stata indulgente(sto usando un eufemismo da stilnovo) verso di lui e ha mancato verso sè stessa, non volendo vedere quello che aveva davanti.
Ora, come San Paolo sulla via di Damasco ha visto la verità?
Grazie alla sim di nonna che lui ha usato per qualche tempo, fino a prova contraria, in modo legittimo?
Magari sulla sim c'era un prepagato di 50 euro e lo voleva sfruttare.
E' questo che fa la differenza? e' il catalizzatore che ha fatto precipitare la soluzione e adesso lui è il mostro, mentre prima era un bel porcone come tutti gli uomini?
La differenza sta nel fatto che magari prima di farsele, si metteva d'accordo per telefono?
Magari lo usava per chiamare le escort.
Per non dover dare il cell ufficiale. In quel caso, sarebbe perdonato? Mi chiedo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Può essere...per me vederlo davvero pentito, magari piangente, sarebbe corroborante per il mio orgoglio e, al tempo stesso, finirebbe per farmi commuovere...



Nella malaugurata ipotesi che lui si spinga a tanto, la "soddisfazione" tua potrebbe durare un nanosecondo, subito sopraffatta dalla potenza della consapevolezza del suo essere in un modo che non ti piace e che non cambia per via di due lacrimucce. Mio marito sono sei mesi che piange lacrime di sangue; mi sono commossa la prima volta (più che altro ero sconvolta dal vederlo ridotto in quello stato) ma il mio orgoglio non ha fatto una piega, non si è riscattato (ammesso che quello fosse uno dei problemi). Il punto sta da tutt'altra parte (sto capendo col tempo...)

Qualcuno qualche post fa ha scritto che sembrava stessi prendendo la decisione giusta per i motivi sbagliati e io sono strad'accordo. Ma ora pare che non sia più così. Stai scegliendo la qualità del resto della tua vita in questo momento, ti auguro di fare la cosa giusta per te.


----------



## Diletta (16 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bello. Un po' in stile gospel... ma hai ragione. Ho tirato su la manina poi l'ho rimessa giù perchè non vale, comunque...
> Peccato che Diletta nostra gli altarini li abbia scoperti da tempo e la fase dello sconcerto dovrebbe essere superata.
> Ma: io non voglio addossare colpe a Diletta o dirle che deve stare col marito.
> Assolutamente no, specie la seconda.
> ...



No, non sarebbe perdonato per il semplice motivo che mi avrebbe comunque mentito, escort o non escort.
Lo so che per te è un motivo tutto sommato inconsistente rispetto alle colpe che gli attribuisci, ma quello che sto cercando di dirti è che quelle colpe io ho deciso di archiviarle quando ho scelto di rimanere con lui facendo quel benedetto percorso.
Quindi, non ha senso, per me, ritirarle fuori, diverso è il discorso di quanto possano ancora farmi male, ma questa è un'altra storia, del resto si sa che il "cornuto ci ripensa", detto terra terra (basta che non ci ripensi sempre però...).

Quindi, sì, è proprio la bugia a fare la differenza, tutta la differenza, e fino a che non mi dimostra che non trattasi di bugia, rimango sulla mia posizione.


----------



## Diletta (16 Luglio 2015)

*Porca miseria...*

ora salta fuori che il caricatore potrebbe essere stato della badante di mia mamma e che ci alimentava il suo MP3, rimasto a casa mia dopo che lei se ne è tornata al suo paese e recuperato proprio stamani.
Sono due marche diverse, però: mp3 Akai e caricatore Motorola, però lo alimenta lo stesso.
E' lo stesso mio fratello che pensa che sia possibile (e me lo dice ora?).
Ora come faccio a rintracciarla in Ukraina, visto che non mi risponde mai al telefono?

Sono in pieno delirio...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ora salta fuori che il caricatore potrebbe essere stato della badante di mia mamma e che ci alimentava il suo MP3, rimasto a casa mia dopo che lei se ne è tornata al suo paese e recuperato proprio stamani.
> Sono due marche diverse, però: mp3 Akai e caricatore Motorola, però lo alimenta lo stesso.
> E' lo stesso mio fratello che pensa che sia possibile (e me lo dice ora?).
> Ora come faccio a rintracciarla in Ukraina, visto che non mi risponde mai al telefono?
> ...


Ma non sei in delirio, sei fuori di testa
ma che rintracci la badante?
Mandalo a fare in culo e stop


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma io non ci sono mica tanto lontana.
> Sto per imboccare il viale del tramonto!
> Accidenti, per non dire parolacce.


Appunto. Sbrigati.


----------



## Diletta (16 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non sei in delirio, sei fuori di testa
> ma che rintracci la badante?
> Mandalo a fare in culo e stop


...pensa se fosse davvero suo: mi separo per un caricabatterie?!
Va bé che c'è ancora l'altro arcano da svelare.


----------



## Diletta (16 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ok, e qua ci siamo arrivati.
> ora, che non sei ancora vecchia (* per poco)*
> vuoi passare sti ultimi anni godibili
> a sentirti così?
> ...





Horny...non è che sei stata tanto gentile con una signora!!!


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ora salta fuori che il caricatore potrebbe essere stato della badante di mia mamma e che ci alimentava il suo MP3, rimasto a casa mia dopo che lei se ne è tornata al suo paese e recuperato proprio stamani.
> Sono due marche diverse, però: mp3 Akai e caricatore Motorola, però lo alimenta lo stesso.
> E' lo stesso mio fratello che pensa che sia possibile (e me lo dice ora?).
> Ora come faccio a rintracciarla in Ukraina, visto che non mi risponde mai al telefono?
> ...


badante o meno, tuo marito rimane bugiardo e vile.
tu sei in delirio perché il delirio ti aiuta a dimenticarlo,
come una droga.


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ora salta fuori che il caricatore potrebbe essere stato della badante di mia mamma e che ci alimentava il suo MP3, rimasto a casa mia dopo che lei se ne è tornata al suo paese e recuperato proprio stamani.
> Sono due marche diverse, però: mp3 Akai e caricatore Motorola, però lo alimenta lo stesso.
> E' lo stesso mio fratello che pensa che sia possibile (e me lo dice ora?).
> Ora come faccio a rintracciarla in Ukraina, visto che non mi risponde mai al telefono?
> ...


a me tuo marito comincia ad essere simpatico.


----------



## Nicka (16 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...pensa se fosse davvero suo: mi separo per un caricabatterie?!
> Va bé che c'è ancora l'altro arcano da svelare.


Ma infatti.
Non è successo niente, era il caricabatterie della badante, vuoi ben dire che ti separi per questo?
Stai pur lì con tuo marito, ti serviva la scusa per NON fare niente...

Dilè, ma come fai a vivere così?


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Horny...non è che sei stata tanto gentile con una signora!!!


ti dico quello che dico a me stessa e alla mia amica, e a tutti coloro che necessitano.
a parte che sono scorbutica di carattere, ti serve gentilezza?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...pensa se fosse davvero suo: mi separo per un caricabatterie?!
> Va bé che c'è ancora l'altro arcano da svelare.


Diletta porca di quella puttana tu TI DEVE SEPARARE perchè tuo marito sono più di 20 anni che ti prende per il culo
Se poi stai cercando una scusa per non farlo, usa quella del caricatore che va benissimo
Ma almeno ammetti che non vuoi lasciarlo. Tienitelo che va a puttane, lavagli e stiragli le camicie e stop


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me tuo marito comincia ad essere simpatico.


Anche a me e pensare che mi stava sul cazzo fino a qualche giorno fa


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non sei in delirio, sei fuori di testa
> ma che rintracci la badante?
> Mandalo a fare in culo e stop


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2015)

Che c'entra il caricabatteria con la sim?
Non è necessario un secondo telefono per cambiare la sim, quando serve.


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me tuo marito comincia ad essere simpatico.


Perche?


----------



## banshee (16 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ora salta fuori che il caricatore potrebbe essere stato della badante di mia mamma e che ci alimentava il suo MP3, rimasto a casa mia dopo che lei se ne è tornata al suo paese e recuperato proprio stamani.
> Sono due marche diverse, però: mp3 Akai e caricatore Motorola, però lo alimenta lo stesso.
> E' lo stesso mio fratello che pensa che sia possibile (e me lo dice ora?).
> Ora come faccio a rintracciarla in Ukraina, visto che non mi risponde mai al telefono?
> ...


hai proprio bisogno di raccontartela ancora. non è assolutamente una critica la mia, io me la sono raccontata dopo cose gravi..

deve venire da te , arriverà..


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2015)

E poi fai una sorpresa in ufficio e vedrai che avrà trovato più comodo un telefono da tenere lì. Secondo te lui non ha mai più neanche flirtato un po' a tua insaputa?
Noi non ci abbiamo mai creduto. Perché, secondo te.


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

Secondo me, diletta,
il fatto che invecchiare sola ti spaventi e' normale,
spaventerebbe quasi chiunque.
certo è' una eventualità che va affrontata.
il punto e': meglio soli o con un uomo bugiardo e vile?


----------



## Trinità (16 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Secondo me, diletta,
> il fatto che invecchiare sola ti spaventi e' normale,
> spaventerebbe quasi chiunque.
> certo è' una eventualità che va affrontata.
> il punto e': meglio soli o con un uomo bugiardo e vile?


Meglio soli!


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...pensa se fosse davvero suo: mi separo per un caricabatterie?!
> Va bé che c'è ancora l'altro arcano da svelare.



in effetti se come dici il punto è scoprire se ti sta mentendo o no, a questo punto dovresti svelare questi misteri

il problema è che non so come riuscirai ad avere la certezza...è vero che spesso le cose sono semplici così come appaiono, ma non è mica detto!


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E poi fai una sorpresa in ufficio e vedrai che avrà trovato più comodo un telefono da tenere lì. Secondo te lui non ha mai più neanche flirtato un po' a tua insaputa?


Esatto.
chissà quanti telefoni avrà avuto in ufficio, e tu ti preoccupi di quel caricabatterie ...
per me flirta molto più di quanto non faccia sesso.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Perche?


Perchè si la prende per il culo da anni, ha avuto la collaborazione di prete e psicologo (e secondo me anche avvocato) manca solo che lo trovi nel loro letto con la vicina di casa e lei comuqnue trova una motivazione per stare li ad accudirlo..
Dai bisogna ammettere che è un grande


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diletta porca di quella puttana tu TI DEVE SEPARARE perchè tuo marito sono più di 20 anni che ti prende per il culo
> Se poi stai cercando una scusa per non farlo, usa quella del caricatore che va benissimo
> Ma almeno ammetti che non vuoi lasciarlo. Tienitelo che va a puttane, lavagli e stiragli le camicie e stop


io sto cominciando a pormi nei panni del marito.

e a costo di apparire impopolare,comincio a comprenderlo.   non a giustificarlo.   ma a comprenderlo sì


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> io sto cominciando a pormi nei panni del marito.
> 
> e a costo di apparire impopolare,comincio a comprenderlo.   non a giustificarlo.   ma a comprenderlo sì


anche io


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Perche?


perchè comincio a credere che lui sarà anche una carogna.   ma tutto sommato le sta dando quello che Diletta vuole.


----------



## Nicka (16 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè comincio a credere che lui sarà anche una carogna.   ma tutto sommato le sta dando quello che Diletta vuole.


Eh bè, ma ovvio...quello è il loro equilibrio...e chi li smolla dalla situazione che fa bene a entrambi?!


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2015)

Diletta mi fai pensare a un bambino che vuole a tutti i costi credere a Babbo Natale e quando vede i genitori che nascondono i pacchi si racconta che stanno aiutando Babbo Natale.


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...pensa se fosse davvero suo: mi separo per un caricabatterie?!
> .


No ti separi perché tuo marito e' bugiardo e vile.


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè si la prende per il culo da anni, ha avuto la collaborazione di prete e psicologo (e secondo me anche avvocato) manca solo che lo trovi nel loro letto con la vicina di casa e lei comuqnue trova una motivazione per stare li ad accudirlo..
> Dai bisogna ammettere che è un grande


Perche?
io uno che si approfitta di una persona...diciamo...
tanto ingenua lo considero spregevole.


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diletta mi fai pensare a un bambino che vuole a tutti i costi credere a Babbo Natale e quando vede i genitori che nascondono i pacchi si racconta che stanno aiutando Babbo Natale.


Sai che penso di non essere normale?
il mio terrore che si verifichi questa situazione e' tale che
ho sempre preferito non si credesse a babbo natale.


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh bè, ma ovvio...quello è il loro equilibrio...e chi li smolla dalla situazione che fa bene a entrambi?!


nessuno.   infatti non capiamo alla fine Diletta di che si lamenta.    il marito non la lascerà invecchiare da sola.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Perche?
> io uno che si approfitta di una persona...diciamo...
> tanto ingenua lo considero spregevole.


Anche io tendenzialmente
ma è anche vero che stimare una persona che non si stima non è facilissimo
E direi che Diletta sta dando a suo marito l'immagine di una donna da non stimare


PS: Lui resto un emerito stronzo, per inciso. Ma è strautorizzato a esserlo


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè comincio a credere che lui sarà anche una carogna.   ma tutto sommato le sta dando quello che Diletta vuole.


Ma se ha persino assunto un investigatore?
si, la parte malata di diletta vuole questa situazione.
quindi lui è ancor più carogna.


----------



## banshee (16 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diletta mi fai pensare a un bambino che vuole a tutti i costi credere a Babbo Natale e quando vede i genitori che nascondono i pacchi si racconta che stanno aiutando Babbo Natale.


è veramente calzante  mi fa pensare perché l'ho fatto anche io..


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Sai che penso di non essere normale?
> il mio terrore che si verifichi questa situazione e' tale che
> ho sempre preferito non si credesse a babbo natale.


Ma se un bambino vuole questo, senza Babbo Natale soffre.

Ogni riferimento a Diletta è puramente casuale.


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io tendenzialmente
> ma è anche vero che stimare una persona che non si stima non è facilissimo
> E direi che Diletta sta dando a suo marito l'immagine di una donna da non stimare
> 
> ...


E no.
Non è' che se controparte ha poca autostima (e la stima altrui non c'entra)
l'allora lo stronzo diventa simpatico e autorizzato! 
A latere: io, ad es, ho scarsa autostima, ma ci sono persone che mi stimano,
e ci mancherebbe!!!! E chi non mi stima (o sarebbe meglio dire non mi teme) a causa del la mia scarsa autostima 
Non è' affatto autorizzato a fare lo stronzo con me.
inoltre uno bugiardo e vile lo è con tutti, che li stimi o meno.


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma se ha persino assunto un investigatore?
> si, la parte malata di diletta vuole questa situazione.
> quindi lui è ancor più carogna.


sicuramente è una carogna.

ma ti prendo a legnate e tu urli.   se ti prendo ancora a legnate e tu urli.  eppppppperò non ti muovi di un centimetro.


alla fine io capisco che la legnata farà anche male,ma ti piace prenderla.   e quindi mi regolo di conseguenza.


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se un bambino vuole questo, senza Babbo Natale soffre.
> 
> Ogni riferimento a Diletta è puramente casuale.


Vado a riposare e ci penso.


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sicuramente è una carogna.
> 
> ma ti prendo a legnate e tu urli.   se ti prendo ancora a legnate e tu urli.  eppppppperò non ti muovi di un centimetro.
> 
> ...


si, ma tu vedi gente sottomessa ovunque .
diletta non è così.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> E no.
> Non è' che se controparte ha poca autostima (e la stima altrui non c'entra)
> l'allora lo stronzo diventa simpatico e autorizzato!
> A latere: io, ad es, ho scarsa autostima, ma ci sono persone che mi stimano,
> ...


Certo che non è autorizzato a farlo ma se tu glielo permetti lo autorizzi a farlo. 
Lui sicuramente ci sguazza in questo ma potrebbe anche capire che tutto questo torto non glielo fa
Se ti dico che vado a troie e tu mi rispondi buona serata e dormi, io posso anche sapere che ti sto facendo una carognata, o meglio è una carognata in linea generale, se a te va bene vuol dire che carognata non è.


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> si, ma tu vedi gente sottomessa ovunque .
> diletta non è così.


mah anche no.  non è questione di sottomissione.   è questione che sembra garbarle così


----------



## Dalida (16 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non capiamo alla fine Diletta di che si lamenta.


è il motivo per cui ieri le dicevo che alla fin fine nessuno la costringe a separarsi e a mettersi lì a scavare.
brunetta ha scritto un messaggio dettato dall'esperienza che a me, per esempio, non sarebbe venuto in mente per ovvi motivi, ma la medesima esperienza può essere interpretata dalle persone in modi diversi ed è l'interpretazione quello che conta.
a me tutto fa pensare che diletta non voglia separarsi (magari mi sbaglio): cercala pistola fumante, oppure pentimento, oppure boh.
tanto vale che si metta il cuore in pace e la smetta di tormentarsi.


----------



## ivanl (16 Luglio 2015)

la questione principale, per me, sta nel titolo del 3d.
Paura dell'ignoto, di restare sola; evidentemente non e' ancora pronta al passo, preferisce odiarlo, schifarlo, ma tenendolo in casa...
Come ha detto Ban, verra' il momento in cui si sentira' pronta. Io credo che abbia aspettato fin troppo, ma una situazione del genere difficilmente si sblocchera' con l'intervento altrui (prete, avvocato, noi). Deve essere lei la prima a volerlo e a convincersi che puo' andare avanti con le sue forze.
Peraltro, non sappiamo (io non so) le dinamiche familiari di Diletta, magari le figlie la prenderebbero per pazza o che so io...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me tuo marito comincia ad essere simpatico.


a me non ancora, ma ho paura di essere su quella strada.
La badante. maremma maiala. Adesso salta fuori che pure la scheda la usava la signora, il losco individuo riesce a recuperare i dati dalla sim e Diletta scopre un traffico internazionale di tovaglie puramente sintetiche. 
Roba che Hitchcock le fa una pippa.


----------



## Dalida (16 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> la questione principale, per me, sta nel titolo del 3d.
> Paura dell'ignoto, di restare sola; evidentemente non e' ancora pronta al passo, preferisce odiarlo, schifarlo, ma tenendolo in casa...
> Come ha detto Ban, *verra' il momento in cui si sentira' pronta. *Io credo che abbia aspettato fin troppo, ma una situazione del genere difficilmente si sblocchera' con l'intervento altrui (prete, avvocato, noi). Deve essere lei la prima a volerlo e a convincersi che puo' andare avanti con le sue forze.
> Peraltro, non sappiamo (io non so) le dinamiche familiari di Diletta, magari le figlie la prenderebbero per pazza o che so io...


non lo so, a naso direi che invece no.
diletta è in questa situazione da anni.


----------



## Dalida (16 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che non è autorizzato a farlo ma se tu glielo permetti lo autorizzi a farlo.
> Lui sicuramente ci sguazza in questo ma potrebbe anche capire che tutto questo torto non glielo fa
> *Se ti dico che vado a troie e tu mi rispondi buona serata e dormi, io posso anche sapere che ti sto facendo una carognata, o meglio è una carognata in linea generale, se a te va bene vuol dire che carognata non è.*


quoto.
più di una volta la matraini ha sottolineato che tanto il marito quanto diletta erano così anche PRIMA della scoperta dei tradimenti ai tempi del fidanzamento ecc. e io sono sempre stata d'accordo con lei.
entrambi, quando si sono messi insieme e poi sposati, avevano evidentemente già delle convinzioni di base che hanno prodotto questa dinamica.
è anche il motivo per cui trovo inutile insistere per una separazione oppure su quanto sia pessimo il marito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> quoto.
> più di una volta la matraini ha sottolineato che tanto il marito quanto diletta erano così anche PRIMA della scoperta dei tradimenti ai tempi del fidanzamento ecc. e io sono sempre stata d'accordo con lei.
> entrambi, quando si sono messi insieme e poi sposati, avevano evidentemente già delle convinzioni di base che hanno prodotto questa dinamica.
> è anche il motivo per cui trovo inutile insistere per una separazione oppure su quanto sia pessimo il marito.


probabilmente anche il ricorrere di vari drammi che poi rientrano nel breve periodo fa parte del tutto.


----------



## disincantata (16 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...pensa se fosse davvero suo: mi separo per un caricabatterie?!
> Va bé che c'è ancora l'altro arcano da svelare.



Scusami ma non  ha senso in ogni caso separarsi, dopo tutto quello  che ti ha fatto,  per un caricabatteria ed una Sim dimenticata.

Suo o non suo  sono ben altri i motivi per separarsi.

Hai voglia di stare ancora con lui?

Come ti senti quando sei a letto con lui?

In ogni  caso la badante con la Sim non c'entra nulla.

Fai un viaggio da sola.  Prova a stare da sola.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diletta porca di quella puttana tu TI DEVE SEPARARE perchè tuo marito sono più di 20 anni che ti prende per il culo
> Se poi stai cercando una scusa per non farlo, usa quella del caricatore che va benissimo
> Ma almeno ammetti che non vuoi lasciarlo. Tienitelo che va a puttane, lavagli e stiragli le camicie e stop


Dovreste "ragionare" come ha fatto Diletta per vent'anni: lei vuole la prova PROVATA ED INOPPUGNABILE CHE IL MARITO LE HA MENTITO. Punto. Torvata questa, finita la storia.


----------



## Dalida (16 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> probabilmente anche il ricorrere di vari drammi che poi rientrano nel breve periodo fa parte del tutto.


probabilmente sì, certo.
forse sbaglio, ripeto, ma credo che alla fine una debba fare ciò che la rende serena, soprattutto dopo tutti questi anni.
diletta di motivi per lasciare il marito ne ha già, al netto della badante, della sim, del caricabatterie ecc.
poi se una sta male manco c'è bisogno di chissà quali motivi, basterebbe dire "non mi fido più e quindi non sto più bene".


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dovreste "ragionare" come ha fatto Diletta per vent'anni: lei vuole la prova PROVATA ED INOPPUGNABILE CHE IL MARITO LE HA MENTITO. Punto. Torvata questa, finita la storia.


Trovata questa troverà la motivazione per perdonarlo
L'altro giorno si stava separando ora parliamo della badante


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Trovata questa troverà la motivazione per perdonarlo
> L'altro giorno si stava separando ora parliamo della badante


Ma quello è il dubbio. Non è la scusa per perdonarlo. E' che dev'essere convinta al mille per mille. Solo che poi arriva il fratello, che lo sa, e le fa "Ao' ma che cazzo stai a dì che quello era dell'emmepitre dell'uraina che stava co' nonna" e riparte il dramma.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello è il dubbio. Non è la scusa per perdonarlo. E' che dev'essere convinta al mille per mille. Solo che poi arriva il fratello, che lo sa, e le fa "Ao' ma che cazzo stai a dì che quello era dell'emmepitre dell'uraina che stava co' nonna" e riparte il dramma.


Appunto anche davanti alla prova certa si attacca a chi le smonta la prova
Quindi che cavolo le cerca a fare le prove?


----------



## Dalida (16 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto *anche davanti alla prova certa si attacca a chi le smonta la prova*
> Quindi che cavolo le cerca a fare le prove?


quoto anche questo.
ma poi ripeto, perché questa famosa prova sarebbe il discrimine?
diletta ha già scoperto tradimenti pregressi, si aspettava dal marito una contrizione e un pentimento tipo opus dei che non ci sono stati (quindi si è sentita delusa), ha trovato altre cose che la rendono sospettosa ecc.
diletta, molto semplicemente, non è convinta della separazione poiché non credo rientri nei suoi programmi di vita.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto anche davanti alla prova certa si attacca a chi le smonta la prova
> Quindi che cavolo le cerca a fare le prove?


Ma il caricabatteria che cazzo di prova certa è, su. Al limite la sim scaduta assai dopo che il marito diceva che lo fosse (eh, ma il 187 sbaglia). Al limite, ma poi bisogna vedere. Il fatto è che, essendo paranoica, ragiona per estremi ed a cazzo suo. Quindi da per scontato cose che scontate non lo sono affatto. Magari è capace pure che c'azzecca, più per culo che per logica, ma poi vai a vedere. Il punto è: lei lo lascerebbe, eventualmente ed al netto di pianti del marito e paure varie, solo se ci fosse una prova, A SUO GIUDIZIO, inoppugnabile della malafede del marito. Altrimenti no.


----------



## Nicka (16 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> quoto anche questo.
> ma poi ripeto, perché questa famosa prova sarebbe il discrimine?
> diletta ha già scoperto tradimenti pregressi, si aspettava dal marito una contrizione e un pentimento tipo opus dei che non ci sono stati (quindi si è sentita delusa), ha trovato altre cose che la rendono sospettosa ecc.
> diletta, molto semplicemente, non è convinta della separazione poiché non credo rientri nei suoi programmi di vita.


Semplicemente ha questa convizione che i tradimenti pregressi sono acqua passata, sui quali lei dice di aver messo una pietra sopra...e oggi quello che la fa andare giù di testa è il fatto che menta. 
Cioè, se questo le dicesse "stasera vado al cinema con tizio" e invece lei scopre che invece è andata a cena con Caio sarebbe gravissimo, più di un tradimento...e lei pensa di sbatterlo fuori casa perchè è andato a cena con Caio, mica per tutto ciò che c'è stato in 20 anni.
Se poi lui le dirà "ma cara, il cinema era chiuso e il ristorante era proprio accanto e ho avuto uno svenimento e ho dovuto mangiare per forza" allora lei si darà l'ennesima scusa per rivalutare il tutto...
Perchè lui non ha mentito, semplicemente le cose hanno preso un altro corso, imprevedibile.
Non so, per me è un continuo volersela raccontare, questi sono attimi di sfogo, ma quest'uomo lei non lo lascerà mai e poi mai...


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il caricabatteria che cazzo di prova certa è, su. Al limite la sim scaduta assai dopo che il marito dice che lo fosse (eh, ma il 187 sbaglia). Al limite, ma poi bisogna vedere. Il fatto è che, essendo paranoica, ragiona per estremi ed a cazzo suo. Quindi da per scontato cose che scontate non lo sono affatto. Magari è capace pure che c'azzecca, più per culo che per logica, ma poi vai a vedere. Il punto è: *lei lo lascerebbe, eventualmente ed al netto di pianti del marito e paure varie, solo se ci fosse una prova, A SUO GIUDIZIO, inoppugnabile della malafede del marito. Altrimenti no.*



quoto...più che malafede, direi falsità, bugie, manipolazioni e prese in giro


----------



## Dalida (16 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non so, per me è un continuo volersela raccontare, questi sono attimi di sfogo, ma quest'uomo lei non lo lascerà mai e poi mai...


per me sono questi i momenti in cui se la racconta, quelli che appunto possiamo chiamare sfoghi, in cui dice a se stessa che se volesse potrebbe, ma non è convinta per la badante e il fratello ecc.
io non vedo in lei motivazione, peraltro nemmeno ritengo che debba averne per forza.


----------



## Dalida (16 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il caricabatteria che cazzo di prova certa è, su. Al limite la sim scaduta assai dopo che il marito diceva che lo fosse (eh, ma il 187 sbaglia). Al limite, ma poi bisogna vedere. Il fatto è che, essendo paranoica, ragiona per estremi ed a cazzo suo. Quindi da per scontato cose che scontate non lo sono affatto. Magari è capace pure che c'azzecca, più per culo che per logica, ma poi vai a vedere. Il punto è: lei lo lascerebbe, eventualmente ed al netto di pianti del marito e paure varie, solo se ci fosse una prova, A SUO GIUDIZIO, inoppugnabile della malafede del marito. Altrimenti no.


ma lei VORREBBE che il marito si disperasse,vorrebbe che fosse lì a sentir la mancanza di lei, della famiglia, così si renderebbe conto ecc.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma lei VORREBBE che il marito si disperasse,vorrebbe che fosse lì a sentir la mancanza di lei, della famiglia, così si renderebbe conto ecc.


Ho scritto "al netto di". Ma poi ha appena scritto che ha paura, che cazzo pretendete?


----------



## Dalida (16 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho scritto "al netto di". Ma poi ha appena scritto che ha paura, che cazzo pretendete?


niente, cosa vuoi che pretenda?
anzi, per me non ha senso invitarla ad agire in modo netto.


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2015)

anche il marito ha paura, secondo me...avrebbe preferito continuare a farsi gli affari suoi senza 'ste menate di indagini del Ris, ma evidentemente non è così "bravo"
quello che mi dispiace è che la Diletta rimarrà ancora a lungo nell'incertezza, temo: non vedo come o cosa possa darle certezze, a questo punto


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> niente, cosa vuoi che pretenda?
> anzi, per me non ha senso invitarla ad agire in modo netto.


Diletta, il consiglio è sempre per quello: per punirlo dai il culo al primo negro che passa.


----------



## Dalida (16 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> anche il marito ha paura, secondo me...avrebbe preferito continuare a farsi gli affari suoi senza 'ste menate di indagini del Ris, ma evidentemente non è così "bravo"
> quello che mi dispiace è che la Diletta rimarrà ancora a lungo nell'incertezza, temo: non vedo come o cosa possa darle certezze, a questo punto


niente, appunto.
a meno che non trovi il marito a letto con un'altra, ogni cosa può avere una o più spiegazioni alternative, figuriamoci una vecchia sim o caricabatterie ecc.
se i suoi sentimenti di incertezza e delusione non le "bastano" come motivazioni per una separazione allora basta con queste indagini.
anche a me dispiace per diletta, poiché nemmeno questo sembra andare bene per lei, che poi sta male guardando le foto oppure a natale come ha scritto più volte.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che non è autorizzato a farlo ma se tu glielo permetti lo autorizzi a farlo.
> Lui sicuramente ci sguazza in questo ma potrebbe anche capire che tutto questo torto non glielo fa
> Se ti dico che vado a troie e tu mi rispondi buona serata e dormi, io posso anche sapere che ti sto facendo una carognata, o meglio è una carognata in linea generale, se a te va bene vuol dire che carognata non è.


Anzi  (paradossalmente, per gli scellerati accordi) può pure pensare che di lui a lei non frega poi tanto e che i detti accordi sono stati una scusa per poter continuare a godere delle comodità di moglie.


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> niente, appunto.
> a meno che non trovi il marito a letto con un'altra, ogni cosa può avere una o più spiegazioni alternative, figuriamoci una vecchia sim o caricabatterie ecc.
> se i suoi sentimenti di incertezza e delusione non le "bastano" come motivazioni per una separazione allora basta con queste indagini.
> anche a me dispiace per diletta, poiché nemmeno questo sembra andare bene per lei, che poi sta male guardando le foto oppure a natale come ha scritto più volte.


io però la capisco: è suo marito da secoli, non è facile buttarlo via senza avere la certezza 
...a me il mio compagno volendo mi rigirerebbe come vuole, dovrei proprio aprire la porta e trovarlo a letto con un'altra


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me non ancora, ma ho paura di essere su quella strada.
> La badante. maremma maiala. Adesso salta fuori che pure la scheda la usava la signora, il losco individuo riesce a recuperare i dati dalla sim e Diletta scopre un traffico internazionale di tovaglie puramente sintetiche.
> Roba che Hitchcock le fa una pippa.


Ma la badante com'era?


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anzi  (paradossalmente, per gli scellerati accordi) può pure pensare che di lui a lei non frega poi tanto e che i detti accordi sono stati una scusa per poter continuare a godere delle comodità di moglie.


ma non credo, lei non gli avrebbe fatto du balle così su sim e caricabatterie
le indagini sono faticose, o lui è un sasso o vede che lei fa fatica


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la badante com'era?


le badanti ucraine sono sempre inguardabili.    più o meno come le badanti dominicane che si aggirano da queste parti.


----------



## Dalida (16 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> io però la capisco: è suo marito da secoli, non è facile buttarlo via senza avere la certezza
> ...a me il mio compagno volendo mi rigirerebbe come vuole, dovrei proprio aprire la porta e trovarlo a letto con un'altra


io non parlo proprio, nel senso che non ho mai cercato niente di niente, mai preso il suo cellulare né controllato la veridicità di spostamenti ecc.
quando qualcosa mi ha insospettita ne ho parlato apertamente, troppo sbattimento mettersi a scavare, sono stanca già al pensiero.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma non credo, lei non gli avrebbe fatto du balle così su sim e caricabatterie
> le indagini sono faticose, o lui è un sasso o vede che lei fa fatica


Lui È un sasso.


----------



## ivanl (16 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> io non parlo proprio, nel senso che non ho mai cercato niente di niente, mai preso il suo cellulare né controllato la veridicità di spostamenti ecc.
> quando qualcosa mi ha insospettita ne ho parlato apertamente, troppo sbattimento mettersi a scavare, sono stanca già al pensiero.


se l'altro risponde altrettanto apertamente, ok..senno', devi cercare


----------



## Dalida (16 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> se l'altro risponde altrettanto apertamente, ok..senno', devi cercare


per me basterebbe che mi facesse star male il dubbio, senza alcuna pistola fumante.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anzi  (paradossalmente, per gli scellerati accordi) può pure pensare che di lui a lei non frega poi tanto e che i detti accordi sono stati una scusa per poter continuare a godere delle comodità di moglie.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
E da qui la perdita di stima nei suoi confronti


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ora salta fuori che il caricatore potrebbe essere stato della badante di mia mamma e che ci alimentava il suo MP3, rimasto a casa mia dopo che lei se ne è tornata al suo paese e recuperato proprio stamani.
> Sono due marche diverse, però: mp3 Akai e caricatore Motorola, però lo alimenta lo stesso.
> E' lo stesso mio fratello che pensa che sia possibile (e me lo dice ora?).
> Ora come faccio a rintracciarla in Ukraina, visto che non mi risponde mai al telefono?
> ...


Maremma!!!! Diletta, fermati un secondo a riflettere, non ti appigliare a motivazioni " da costruire", se vuoi allontanarti da tuo marito le vere motivazioni ce le hai a portata di mano da tempo. Così rischi solo di esaurirti.



Diletta ha detto:


> ...pensa se fosse davvero suo: mi separo per un caricabatterie?!
> Va bé che c'è ancora l'altro arcano da svelare.


se ti separi hai altre motivazioni valide, nessuno si separa per un caricabatterie ...ooohhhh, spero :singleeye:



perplesso ha detto:


> io sto cominciando a pormi nei panni del marito.
> 
> e a costo di apparire impopolare,comincio a comprenderlo.   non a giustificarlo.   ma a comprenderlo sì


Ma io non lo comprendo, che deve esser uno da prendere a calci in culo, in primis ... però certo che Diletta glie è capitata come la ciliegina sulla torta :singleeye:



perplesso ha detto:


> perchè comincio a credere che lui sarà anche una carogna.   ma tutto sommato le sta dando quello che Diletta vuole.


Ma no, ma figurati se pensa a Diletta, al limite pensa a se stesso .. Con la complicità emotiva di Diletta, questo si



perplesso ha detto:


> sicuramente è una carogna.
> 
> ma ti prendo a legnate e tu urli.   se ti prendo ancora a legnate e tu urli.  eppppppperò non ti muovi di un centimetro.
> 
> ...


Ma anche no, per favore


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui È un sasso.


ma se lui fosse un sasso, non penserebbe che lei se ne freghi di lui, cioè che sia un sasso pure lei...
i sassi si riconoscono subito, temo


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> per me basterebbe che mi facesse star male il dubbio, senza alcuna pistola fumante.


in che senso, basterebbe? lo lasceresti?


----------



## Dalida (16 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> in che senso, basterebbe? lo lasceresti?


se non riuscissi a fidarmi di lui e soffrissi per ciò nella relazione, tanto da mettermi a rovistare nel telefono e nei cassetti, penso che sì, lo lascerei.
ovviamente la mia situazione è abbastanza leggera, nel senso che noi non abbiamo figli e non siamo sposati.
ora che abbiamo un progetto comune per un'attività già stiamo creando un legame che ha maggiori risvolti pratici, magari fra un anno potrei dire e pensare cose diverse.
nella mia particolare situazione, se avessi dei sospetti e questi non fossero apertamente dipanati, tanto da farmi stare male per un lungo periodo di tempo, lo lascerei.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2015)

*scusate...*

... perchè io lo so che sono strana.
Però:
la sim è scaduta da anni.
Nel frattempo Diletta in casa sarà stata un incrocio tra i Ris di Parma e NCIS.
Ma vi pare che quest'uomo, avesse avuto una sim incriminante SCADUTA, la lasciava in giro per casa?
Oh, basta buttarla in qualunque cestino, eh?
Sarebbe un po' come tenere le bustine dei preservativi per ricordo.
E infatti sulla sim non c'era una beata.
E il caricabatterie era di Svetlana, che adesso è lì che bestemmia perchè in Ucraina costano un occhio della testa.

... non dico altro.


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... perchè io lo so che sono strana.
> Però:
> la sim è scaduta da anni.
> Nel frattempo Diletta in casa sarà stata un incrocio tra i Ris di Parma e NCIS.
> ...


Qua non è un problema di caricabatterie ne di SIM.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... perchè io lo so che sono strana.
> Però:
> la sim è scaduta da anni.
> Nel frattempo Diletta in casa sarà stata un incrocio tra i Ris di Parma e NCIS.
> ...


Diletta da una parte non sta bene nel suo matrimonio e cerca ulteriori conferme per convincersi che suo marito è spregevole, dall'altra vorrebbe che lui dimostri un pentimento tangibile e profondo, con lei che minaccia di lasciarlo e lui che implora di restare. Così resterebbe pensando di aver vinto finalmente la battaglia della sua vita. Un bel caos emotivo  nel complesso.


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che non è autorizzato a farlo ma se tu glielo permetti lo autorizzi a farlo.
> Lui sicuramente ci sguazza in questo ma potrebbe anche capire che tutto questo torto non glielo fa
> Se ti dico che vado a troie e tu mi rispondi buona serata e dormi, io posso anche sapere che ti sto facendo una carognata, o meglio è una carognata in linea generale, se a te va bene vuol dire che carognata non è.


no, ripeto, non lo autorizzi.
pensa se uno fosse cieco, quante cose gli altri
si sentirebbero autorizzati a fare.
qui la stronzaggine non sta nelle troie, ma nelle bugie.
il nocciolo e' la questione di babbo natale.


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> in che senso, basterebbe? lo lasceresti?


io di sicuro.


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui È un sasso.


ecco, se babbo natale fosse un sasso,
preferirei rendermene conto.
per la mia salute mentale, innanzitutto,
e per non precludermi l'esperienza di una
vita felice senza sasso (anche sola).

non a caso babbo natale sono i genitori,
che prima o poi la smettono.


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> se non riuscissi a fidarmi di lui e soffrissi per ciò nella relazione, tanto da mettermi a rovistare nel telefono e nei cassetti, penso che sì, lo lascerei.
> ovviamente la mia situazione è abbastanza leggera, nel senso che noi non abbiamo figli e non siamo sposati.
> ora che abbiamo un progetto comune per un'attività già stiamo creando un legame che ha maggiori risvolti pratici, magari fra un anno potrei dire e pensare cose diverse.
> nella mia particolare situazione, se avessi dei sospetti e questi non fossero apertamente dipanati, tanto da farmi stare male per un lungo periodo di tempo, lo lascerei.


appunto, anche per me è difficile immedesimarmi nella situazione della Diletta
concordo sul lungo tempo, se diventa un'agonia credo che mollerei il colpo anch'io...


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... perchè io lo so che sono strana.
> Però:
> la sim è scaduta da anni.
> Nel frattempo Diletta in casa sarà stata un incrocio tra i Ris di Parma e NCIS.
> ...



sei la fratella della Diletta??

il marito può essere un pasticcione che si dimentica tutto o quasi, perchè no?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2015)

Non è sufficiente  "cosa ci ho guadagnato a essere sincero?"?


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è sufficiente  "cosa ci ho guadagnato a essere sincero?"?


Vediamo cosa risponde.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> no, ripeto, non lo autorizzi.
> pensa se uno fosse cieco, quante cose gli altri
> *si sentirebbero autorizzati a fare.*
> qui la stronzaggine non sta nelle troie, ma nelle bugie.
> il nocciolo e' la questione di babbo natale.


No non si sentirebbero autorizzati a meno che il cieco non gli dicesse che possono farle
E Diletta questo fa, lo autorizza a comportarsi da stronzo


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Diletta da una parte non sta bene nel suo matrimonio e cerca ulteriori conferme per convincersi che suo marito è spregevole, dall'altra vorrebbe che lui dimostri un pentimento tangibile e profondo, con lei che minaccia di lasciarlo e lui che implora di restare. Così resterebbe pensando di aver vinto finalmente la battaglia della sua vita. Un bel caos emotivo nel complesso.


esattamente, preciso preciso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è sufficiente "cosa ci ho guadagnato a essere sincero?"?


eh ma se la risposta è uno scartavetramento di coglioni, Brunè, questo sfogo lo capirei pure io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> sei la fratella della Diletta??
> 
> il marito può essere un pasticcione che si dimentica tutto o quasi, perchè no?


l'ha detto lei che sono anni che indaga, cerca e controlla. Facciamo un attimo il quadro d'insieme.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma se la risposta è uno scartavetramento di coglioni, Brunè, questo sfogo lo capirei pure io.


Se stare insieme per una è dolore per ricordi sporcati per sempre, sospetto di menzogne, una corazza di indifferenza verso concordati tradimenti fisici e per l'altro tutto questo è una fastidiosa ammissione e limitazione al suo modo d'essere irritante, non è stare insieme, è ostinarsi a voler tenere aperto l'ombrellone su una spiaggia della Sardegna battuta dal maestrale.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se stare insieme per una è dolore per ricordi sporcati per sempre, sospetto di menzogne, una corazza di indifferenza verso concordati tradimenti fisici e per l'altro tutto questo è una fastidiosa ammissione e limitazione al suo modo d'essere irritante, non è stare insieme, è ostinarsi a voler tenere aperto l'ombrellone su una spiaggia della Sardegna battuta dal maestrale.


Bella metafora mi hai fatto venire in mente la spiaggia di Porto Pino battuta dal vento :singleeye: come avere spilli conficcati in ogni dove :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bella metafora mi hai fatto venire in mente la spiaggia di Porto Pino battuta dal vento :singleeye: come avere spilli conficcati in ogni dove :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


Chi è stato in Sardegna capisce.
Aggiungerei che se poi si pretende di non sporcarsi di sabbia siamo sul piano dell'irrealtà.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi è stato in Sardegna capisce.
> Aggiungerei che se poi si pretende di non sporcarsi di sabbia siamo sul piano dell'irrealtà.


Maremma, che dune poi che ci sono, una ho tentato di scalarla alle 14, 00 tra un po' ci resto secca  volevo fare foto panoramiche :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maremma, che dune poi che ci sono, una ho tentato di scalarla alle 14, 00 tra un po' ci resto secca  volevo fare foto panoramiche :singleeye:



Mentre si tentano queste imprese ci si domanda se eravamo proprio noi ad avere fatto escursioni in montagna con centinaia di metri di dislivello. 

Infatti Diletta ha perso fiducia nelle sue capacità di vivere autonomamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mentre si tentano queste imprese ci si domanda se eravamo proprio noi ad avere fatto escursioni in montagna con centinaia di metri di dislivello.
> 
> Infatti Diletta ha perso fiducia nelle sue capacità di vivere autonomamente.


Vero ....  Diletta, ha mai vissuto autonomamente? che alla fine dei giochi conta anche avere fatto questo tipo di esperienza


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se stare insieme per una è dolore per ricordi sporcati per sempre, sospetto di menzogne, una corazza di indifferenza verso concordati tradimenti fisici e per l'altro tutto questo è una fastidiosa ammissione e limitazione al suo modo d'essere irritante, non è stare insieme, è ostinarsi a voler tenere aperto l'ombrellone su una spiaggia della Sardegna battuta dal maestrale.




Ma io ti plaudo. Infatti è quello che tu hai descritto che lei dovrebbe valutare senza arrampicarsi sui caricabatteria.
Ho sempre detto a Diletta che O le va bene il pacchetto O decide diversamente. Ma tutte e due le cose assieme non si possono avere. Né che lui diventi un altro.


----------



## Tessa (16 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se stare insieme per una è dolore per ricordi sporcati per sempre, sospetto di menzogne, una corazza di indifferenza verso concordati tradimenti fisici e per l'altro tutto questo è una fastidiosa ammissione e limitazione al suo modo d'essere irritante, non è stare insieme, è ostinarsi a voler tenere aperto l'ombrellone su una spiaggia della Sardegna battuta dal maestrale.


E' pieno di coppie che stanno insieme non sopportandosi. 
Due amici in pochi giorni mi hanno detto: i miei si sono odiati tutta la vita. 
Sembra che proprio quest''odio' sia il collante che li tiene insieme.


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> esattamente, preciso preciso.


Quindi se noi ci rendiamo conto che diletta e' infelice
lo vedrà pure suo marito, no?
per lui e' sicuramente più comodo prenderla per pazza,
senza contare che anche in quel caso, se ci fosse un minimo di affetto.


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero ....  Diletta, ha mai vissuto autonomamente? che alla fine dei giochi conta anche avere fatto questo tipo di esperienza


Diletta e' un catorcio, da questo punto di vista.
dai, e' durissima separarsi a 50 anni senza un lavoro.
forse bisogna proprio arrivare a trovarselo nel letto con un'altra.


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

Diletta,
ti auguro una buona serata.
non so come sarà possibile,
in compagnia di un vile bugiardo,
purtroppo.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Diletta e' un catorcio, da questo punto di vista.
> dai, e' durissima separarsi a 50 anni senza un lavoro.
> forse bisogna proprio arrivare a trovarselo nel letto con un'altra.


Te in questo thread sei partcolarmente indelicata..e non è da te..
come mai?


----------



## Flavia (16 Luglio 2015)

credo che non sia mai
troppo tardi per rialzare la testa
e riprendere possesso 
della propria dignità di donna/uomo
per ricordarsi il doveroso rispetto
che ogni essere umano deve a se stesso
che nessuno è nato soprammobile
o peggio zerbino
se dopo tanti anni di sofferenza e incertezze
questa Donna ha deciso (forse)
di porre la parola fine 
al cospetto dell'ennesimo  forse sotterfugio
di scuse campate in aria, che non sono altro
che la punta di un iceberg 
non credete che forse e dico forse
abbia esaurito la pazienza?
cosa deve fare aspettare il messo comunale
che le porti in dono 
la cittadinanza onoraria di cornutopoli?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Te in questo thread sei partcolarmente indelicata..e non è da te..
> come mai?


Sai a me sembra che questo thread stia dimostrando che siamo tutti affezionati a Diletta e che, ognuno stia tentando di scuoterla e sostenerla in questo percorso difficile.

Non sappiamo più come farlo e c'è chi cerca di scuoterla, chi di provocarla, chi di capirla.
Penso che Diletta lo sappia.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai a me sembra che questo thread stia dimostrando che siamo tutti affezionati a Diletta e che, ognuno stia tentando di scuoterla e sostenerla in questo percorso difficile.
> 
> Non sappiamo più come farlo e c'è chi cerca di scuoterla, chi di provocarla, chi di capirla.
> Penso che Diletta lo sappia.


Io la creperei di mazzate e punto, ma la realtà è che non c'è un cazzo di meglio in giro o quasi, a meno che non ci si appassioni a dotte disquisizioni sulla timidezza o sull'intelligenza emotiva o sailcazzo. Pansa che bello. Grexit non era male, a patto di cancellare tipo mille di fregnacce passate per interventi d'alta caratura.


----------



## Horny (16 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Te in questo thread sei partcolarmente indelicata..e non è da te..
> come mai?


Davvero mi trovi solitamente delicata?
che carina!!
ma tanti motivi.
credo che diletta ci stia male veramente.
poi la storia di babbo natale, come già ammesso.
E la paura che prende pure me, quando mi guardo 
e riconosco una parte di me altrettanto debole e perdente.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io la creperei di mazzate e punto, ma la realtà è che non c'è un cazzo di meglio in giro o quasi, a meno che non ci si appassioni a dotte disquisizioni sulla timidezza o sull'intelligenza emotiva o sailcazzo. Pansa che bello. Grexit non era male, a patto di cancellare tipo mille di fregnacce passate per interventi d'alta caratura.


ma tu non avrai di meglio da fare.....
mi leggerò grexit appena ho un attimo, grazie per la segnalazione.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai a me sembra che questo thread stia dimostrando che siamo tutti affezionati a Diletta e che, ognuno stia tentando di scuoterla e sostenerla in questo percorso difficile.
> 
> Non sappiamo più come farlo e c'è chi cerca di scuoterla, chi di provocarla, chi di capirla.
> Penso che Diletta lo sappia.


Diletta se non ci sbatte davvero il muso......:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:



Flavia ha detto:


> credo che non sia mai
> troppo tardi per rialzare la testa
> e riprendere possesso
> della propria dignità di donna/uomo
> ...


E' quel che spero io.
ti avrei dato verde.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io la creperei di mazzate e punto, ma la realtà è che non c'è un cazzo di meglio in giro o quasi, a meno che non ci si appassioni a dotte disquisizioni sulla timidezza o sull'intelligenza emotiva o sailcazzo. Pansa che bello. Grexit non era male, a patto di cancellare tipo mille di fregnacce passate per interventi d'alta caratura.


Meno :mexican:male che ci sei tu


----------



## lrosina74 (16 Luglio 2015)

Scusate...sono nuova. Leggo da giorni questa discussione. Ma come e quando Diletta ha scoperto dei tradimenti?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2015)

lrosina74 ha detto:


> Scusate...sono nuova. Leggo da giorni questa discussione. Ma come e quando Diletta ha scoperto dei tradimenti?


Sinteticamente: Diletta ha scoperto qualche anno fa che il marito l'aveva tradita molti anni prima nel periodo del fidanzamento e della convivenza, ma le ha giurato mai dopo il matrimonio. Però la ragione dei tradimenti è che  "gli uomini sono fatti così e se capita l'occasione non dicono di no" cosa che non ha nulla a che fare con l'amore.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2015)

lrosina74 ha detto:


> Scusate...sono nuova. Leggo da giorni questa discussione. Ma come e quando Diletta ha scoperto dei tradimenti?


Credo un paio di anni fa ha scoperto tradimenti avvenuti da fidanzati e a detta del marito mai ripetuti da sposati.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinteticamente: Diletta ha scoperto qualche anno fa che il marito l'aveva tradita molti anni prima nel periodo del fidanzamento e della convivenza, ma le ha giurato mai dopo il matrimonio. Però la ragione dei tradimenti è che  "gli uomini sono fatti così e se capita l'occasione non dicono di no" cosa che non ha nulla a che fare con l'amore.


Io sono stata ancora più sintetica


----------



## lrosina74 (17 Luglio 2015)

Grazie.


----------



## Diletta (19 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che non è autorizzato a farlo ma se tu glielo permetti lo autorizzi a farlo.
> Lui sicuramente ci sguazza in questo ma potrebbe anche capire che tutto questo torto non glielo fa
> Se ti dico che vado a troie e tu mi rispondi buona serata e dormi, io posso anche sapere che ti sto facendo una carognata, o meglio è una carognata in linea generale,* se a te va bene vuol dire che carognata non è.*




Hai detto giusto: per noi non è una carognata. 
Quindi, di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Diletta (19 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diletta porca di quella puttana tu TI DEVE SEPARARE perchè *tuo marito sono più di 20 anni che ti prende per il culo*
> Se poi stai cercando una scusa per non farlo, usa quella del caricatore che va benissimo
> Ma almeno ammetti che non vuoi lasciarlo. Tienitelo che va a puttane, lavagli e stiragli le camicie e stop




Puoi spiegarmi questa tua affermazione?
Fino a prova contraria, non mi prende più per il culo e così dicendo, tu consigli la separazione a tutti quelli che hanno scoperto un tradimento, e che sono la maggior parte qui dentro.
Oppure la consigli solo a me per partito preso?
Non sono polemica, è solo per capire questo che mi sfugge.


----------



## Diletta (19 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinteticamente: Diletta ha scoperto qualche anno fa che il marito l'aveva tradita molti anni prima nel periodo del fidanzamento e della convivenza, ma le ha giurato mai dopo il matrimonio. Però la ragione dei tradimenti è che  "gli uomini sono fatti così e se capita l'occasione non dicono di no" cosa che non ha nulla a che fare con l'amore.




Purtroppo, l'aggravante è che ho scoperto tutto questo a causa di una storiella che era in corso.
Ma anche qui, sembra che la motivazione sia stata da me accolta e compresa così da essere catalogata come "incidente di percorso" in tanti anni di matrimonio.
Non c'è tanto altro da dire...è stata una mia scelta quella di "impegnarmi" ad archiviarla nel mucchio insieme alle altre.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai detto giusto: per noi non è una carognata.
> Quindi, di cosa stiamo parlando?


Quindi tu approvi che tuo marito si tolga lo sfizio di finire a letto con un' altra.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Puoi spiegarmi questa tua affermazione?
> Fino a prova contraria, non mi prende più per il culo e così dicendo, tu consigli la separazione a tutti quelli che hanno scoperto un tradimento, e che sono la maggior parte qui dentro.
> Oppure la consigli solo a me per partito preso?
> Non sono polemica, è solo per capire questo che mi sfugge.


Non consiglio la separazione a nessuno. Tendenzialmente sono per salvare un matrimonio dove possibile.
Nel tuo caso torvo vergognosi come ti ha trattata tuo marito e trovo assurdo accettare tutte le palle che ti ha raccontato. 
ma ho capito che sei già tornata indietro sul l'idea della separazione. Ognuno ha la propria dignità e stima di se stessa. Sei serena s stare con un uomo che ti tradisce da vent'anni, va benissimo. Allora evita di fare l'incszzata che v dall'avvocato e lo rovina E  dopo due giorni sei tornata a fare la mogliettina che perdona. Perdi in credibilità non davanti a noi ma davanti a tuo marito che sa che ancora una volta ti ha fatto fessa


----------



## Diletta (19 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l*'ha detto lei che sono anni che indaga, cerca e controlla*. Facciamo un attimo il quadro d'insieme.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma io ti plaudo. Infatti è quello che tu hai descritto che lei dovrebbe valutare senza arrampicarsi sui caricabatteria.
> Ho sempre detto a Diletta che O le va bene il pacchetto O decide diversamente. Ma tutte e due le cose assieme non si possono avere. *Né che lui diventi un altro*.




No, mi confondi con qualcun'altra...
Io non avevo più controllato un bel nulla, proprio perché faticoso e stressante, e ce la facevo a non farlo.
E' stato il caso che mi ha fatto drizzare le antenne, solo il caso, da lì ripartono i pensieri e lo sanno bene tutti i traditi che basta poco per riattivare il sospetto.
Chi ha tradito ha perso credibilità e la fiducia da parte dell'altro ed è normale che sia così. 
Se si decide di restare insieme va messo in conto il fatto che la tranquillità emotiva non ci sarà più, a meno di non impostare la propria vita con distacco e una dose di indifferenza, ma qui, per me, non siamo più nel campo dell'amore, siamo solo dentro un matrimonio per i più disparati motivi, di cui l'amore non ne fa parte. 

Con questo si nega l'esistenza di una qualsiasi conversione, di una evoluzione personale frutto di una scelta.
Quindi, non c'è mai riscatto né redenzione alcuna per nessuno.
Si nasce in un modo e si muore nel medesimo modo...
A questo punto, mi piacerebbe sapere su quali basi hai ricostruito tu e il tuo compagno/marito.


----------



## Eratò (19 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non consiglio la separazione a nessuno. Tendenzialmente sono per salvare un matrimonio dove possibile.
> Nel tuo caso torvo vergognosi come ti ha trattata tuo marito e trovo assurdo accettare tutte le palle che ti ha raccontato.
> ma ho capito che sei già tornata indietro sul l'idea della separazione. Ognuno ha la propria dignità e stima di se stessa. Sei serena s stare con un uomo che ti tradisce da vent'anni, va benissimo. Allora evita di fare l'incszzata che v dall'avvocato e lo rovina E  dopo due giorni sei tornata a fare la mogliettina che perdona. Perdi in credibilità non davanti a noi ma davanti a tuo marito che sa che ancora una volta ti ha fatto fessa


Quoto.


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, mi confondi con qualcun'altra...
> Io non avevo più controllato un bel nulla, proprio perché faticoso e stressante, e ce la facevo a non farlo.
> E' stato il caso che mi ha fatto drizzare le antenne, solo il caso, da lì ripartono i pensieri e lo sanno bene tutti i traditi che basta poco per riattivare il sospetto.
> Chi ha tradito ha perso credibilità e la fiducia da parte dell'altro ed è normale che sia così.
> ...



quoto
ad es. bastardo dentro mi pare fosse sinceramente cambiato


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, mi confondi con qualcun'altra...
> Io non avevo più controllato un bel nulla, proprio perché faticoso e stressante, e ce la facevo a non farlo.
> E' stato il caso che mi ha fatto drizzare le antenne, solo il caso, da lì ripartono i pensieri e lo sanno bene tutti i traditi che basta poco per riattivare il sospetto.
> Chi ha tradito ha perso credibilità e la fiducia da parte dell'altro ed è normale che sia così.
> ...



Sulla base del rispetto reciproco. E di sincerità che è costata lacrime e sangue sui nostri errori e sulle nostre mancanze. E chiaramente sulla sua presa di responsabilità per aver mancato di lealtà nei miei confronti. Perché ovviamente oltre l'esclusività sono rispetto e lealtà a essere messi in discussione. E non ti confondo. Non ho tempo di cercare i post.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, mi confondi con qualcun'altra...
> Io non avevo più controllato un bel nulla, proprio perché faticoso e stressante, e ce la facevo a non farlo.
> E' stato il caso che mi ha fatto drizzare le antenne, solo il caso, da lì ripartono i pensieri e lo sanno bene tutti i traditi che basta poco per riattivare il sospetto.
> Chi ha tradito ha perso credibilità e la fiducia da parte dell'altro ed è normale che sia così.
> ...


quindi tuo marito a prescindere da quante scappatele si concede, ti ama? Se è così perché dovrebbe perdere la tua fiducia ? Lo sai, lo accetti....di che stiamo parlando ? Diletta, capiamoci, se ti sta bene che abbia rapporti sessuali con altre, inutile ammazzarsi alla ricerca della fiducia o del rispetto.Prendi   tuo marito come è, e smettila  di pensare a SIM, caricabatterie ect


----------



## Divì (19 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sulla base del rispetto reciproco. E di sincerità che è costata lacrime e sangue sui nostri errori e sulle nostre mancanze. E chiaramente sulla sua presa di responsabilità per aver mancato di lealtà nei miei confronti. Perché ovviamente oltre l'esclusività sono rispetto e lealtà a essere messi in discussione. E non ti confondo. Non ho tempo di cercare i post.


Quoto. Non ho più verdi.....


----------



## Diletta (19 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sulla base del rispetto reciproco. E di sincerità che è costata lacrime e sangue sui nostri errori e sulle nostre mancanze. E chiaramente sulla sua presa di responsabilità *per aver mancato di lealtà nei miei confronti. *Perché ovviamente oltre l'esclusività sono rispetto e lealtà a essere messi in discussione. E non ti confondo. Non ho tempo di cercare i post.



...ma lo sa benissimo di essere stato disonesto, l'ha detto più di una volta di essere stato stronzo.
Ma tutti i traditori lo sono stati, non capisco fino in fondo questo processo ad una persona che, confessati i misfatti, si impegna a non uscire più dal seminato, come chiunque fa in una ricostruzione.
Dicendo questo, e lo voglio sottolineare, non lo voglio mica difendere...è solo una constatazione.
Perché per qualcuno vale e per altri no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quindi tuo marito a prescindere da quante scappatele si concede, ti ama? Se è così perché dovrebbe perdere la tua fiducia ? Lo sai, lo accetti....di che stiamo parlando ? Diletta, capiamoci, se ti sta bene che abbia rapporti sessuali con altre, inutile ammazzarsi alla ricerca della fiducia o del rispetto.Prendi   tuo marito come è, e smettila  di pensare a SIM, caricabatterie ect



Ma lei ha la pretesa di decidere come lui possa avere questi rapporti. Perché crede così di averne il controllo. Il che è ovviamente impossibile.


----------



## Diletta (19 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non consiglio la separazione a nessuno. Tendenzialmente sono per salvare un matrimonio dove possibile.
> Nel tuo caso torvo vergognosi come ti ha trattata tuo marito e trovo assurdo accettare tutte le palle che ti ha raccontato.
> ma ho capito che sei già tornata indietro sul l'idea della separazione. Ognuno ha la propria dignità e stima di se stessa. Sei serena s stare con un uomo che* ti tradisce da vent'anni, *va benissimo. Allora evita di fare l'incszzata che v dall'avvocato e lo rovina *E  dopo due giorni sei tornata a fare la mogliettina che perdona. *Perdi in credibilità non davanti a noi ma davanti a tuo marito che sa che ancora una volta ti ha fatto fessa




Ma che ne sai?
Sei qui in casa mia?
Qui non è cambiato proprio nulla.

Sul rosso:
continuo a non capire, sarò dura, l'affermazione che fai: come, da vent'anni...


----------



## Diletta (19 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> quoto
> ad es. bastardo dentro mi pare fosse sinceramente cambiato



Quindi, perché non potrebbe essere lo stesso per mio marito?
Capisci perché devo avere delle prove certissime?
Per il beneficio del dubbio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma lo sa benissimo di essere stato disonesto, l'ha detto più di una volta di essere stato stronzo.
> Ma tutti i traditori lo sono stati, non capisco fino in fondo questo processo ad una persona che, confessati i misfatti, si impegna a non uscire più dal seminato, come chiunque fa in una ricostruzione.
> Dicendo questo, e lo voglio sottolineare, non lo voglio mica difendere...è solo una constatazione.
> Perché per qualcuno vale e per altri no?



Perché tuo marito ti ha detto che lo rifarebbe ancora. E anche qui non ti confondo. E che è una cosa normale ed accettabile al netto della tua sofferenza. Ti ha detto che gli dispiace averti fatto soffrire ma che a parte questo non è pentito affatto. E non dirmi che ti confondo pure qui. Allora se accetti questo accetta anche che andare con un'altra non è come farsi una partita a flipper. É un rapporto tra due esseri umani. Fatto anche di parole e pensieri. Non solo organi genitali.


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi, perché non potrebbe essere lo stesso per mio marito?
> Capisci perché devo avere delle prove certissime?
> Per il beneficio del dubbio...


ma infatti secondo me tu hai ragione
che poi, si tratta di tuo marito: a chi mai dovresti concedere il beneficio del dubbio? al primo che passa per la strada? è ovvio che desideri arrivare a un punto fermo e incontrovertibile, riguardo alla situazione con lui (il problema, come ho già detto, è come arrivarci)


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma lo sa benissimo di essere stato disonesto, l'ha detto più di una volta di essere stato stronzo.
> Ma tutti i traditori lo sono stati, non capisco fino in fondo questo processo ad una persona che, confessati i misfatti, si impegna a non uscire più dal seminato, come chiunque fa in una ricostruzione.
> Dicendo questo, e lo voglio sottolineare, non lo voglio mica difendere...è solo una constatazione.
> Perché per qualcuno vale e per altri no?


Perchè alcuni si rifiutano di giustificare sempre e comunque gli errori altrui, che sono gli errori che hanno devastato un rapporto.
Tu questo fai, o meglio...questo è quello che sembra, io da quando sono qui non leggo altro che giustificazioni nei confronti di comportamenti che nella realtà dei fatti non sono giustificabili. Giustificazioni imboccate da marito, psicologo, prete, etc...
E poi scusami, è vero...un tradimento è un tradimento, ma cazzarola ci sono delle modalità, ogni storia è a sè, che sia di tradimento o meno.
Se qui si legge che tuo marito durante una discussione ti risponde "oh basta, esco e me ne vado a puttane" e tu prendi, ti volti, vai a letto e ti fai una bella dormita capisci che nella testa della gente questi comportamenti, di entrambi, sembrano abbastanza assurdi. 
Credo che una qualsiasi donna qui dentro non si farebbe una sonora dormita, ma probabilmente si troverebbe il marito o il compagno col naso rotto nel giro di 5 minuti e nella migliore delle ipotesi. Tanto per dire...
Va benissimo il fatto che voi abbiate il vostro equilibrio, ma questo equilibrio è stato formato e plasmato da quel tizio che ti trovi accanto, che non ha fatto altro che bello e cattivo tempo.
E tu oggi sei lì che non guardi una foto di 20 anni fa perchè la cosa ti devasta.
Cosa hai ricostruito? Che fiducia c'è? Che battaglia hai portato avanti? Tu hai messo in stand by la vita...e per quanto tu dica che non te ne frega niente, che l'amore non c'è più nel vostro matrimonio, nella realtà tu non puoi pensare alla tua vita senza di lui, anche a costo di non chiarire e definire il vostro rapporto, perchè questo hai fatto per 20 anni...dipendere da lui. Che non è uno stinco di santo, anzi.
E oggi ti ritrovi a voler fare i conti per delle stronzate, perchè non hai il coraggio di fare i conti per le cose che sono veramente quelle importanti.


----------



## Diletta (19 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Sulla base del rispetto reciproco. E* di sincerità che è costata lacrime e sangue sui nostri errori e sulle nostre mancanze. E chiaramente sulla sua presa di responsabilità per aver mancato di lealtà nei miei confronti. Perché ovviamente oltre l'esclusività sono rispetto e lealtà a essere messi in discussione. E non ti confondo. Non ho tempo di cercare i post.




Mi sono dimenticata...
parli di rispetto reciproco alla base e sono d'accordissimo.
Ma è un rispetto che viene DOPO, perché nel tradimento non c'è rispetto.

Il rispetto è un concetto che, applicato alla coppia, è soggettivo.
Per noi vuol dire determinate cose, per voi altre.
E' un abuso o comunque una presunzione, asserire che il vostro concetto di rispetto abbia più valore del nostro.


----------



## Eratò (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma lo sa benissimo di essere stato disonesto, l'ha detto più di una volta di essere stato stronzo.
> Ma tutti i traditori lo sono stati, non capisco fino in fondo questo processo ad una persona che, confessati i misfatti, si impegna a non uscire più dal seminato, come chiunque fa in una ricostruzione.
> Dicendo questo, e lo voglio sottolineare, non lo voglio mica difendere...è solo una constatazione.
> Perché per qualcuno vale e per altri no?


Diletta ti ricordo che questo 3d l'hai aperto tu e non quelli che ti rispondono esprimendo un opinione... . Per cui mi sembra paradossale....Se vuoi stare con tuo marito perché si è  pentito e ne sei convinta, il problema qual'è? Mica hai bisogno della benedizione del forum.. ..


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta, il tradimento è la rottura di un patto tra alleati. Continuando a considerarlo come quello tra nazioni, quando avviene dopo i figli è equiparabile a tradimento contro la patria. Tu hai voluto declassarlo a contrabbando. Hai scelto di configurare delle modalità che hai voluto considerare marginali e tollerabili perché non pericolosi per l'economia generale della famiglia e della coppia.
Diciamo che io sono per tolleranza zero, ciò non toglie che possa cercare di capire il tuo punto di vista. Del resto non è proprio nuovo considerare gli uomini diversi e bisognosi di sfogo e di frequentazione di rilassanti casini: se la dovevano bere le nostre nonne.
Sorvoliamo sull'argomento prostituzione che credo che non lo si voglia vedere nella sua gravità (non apro l'argomento eh!) e che si basa su una contrapposizione tra donne che è ridicola e razzista, ma soprattutto rappresenta una definizione del maschile terrificante per gli uomini.
Quindi da questo nasce la nostra ribellione alle tue definizioni.
Cerca di capire, ogni tanto, invece di difenderti.
Quello che mi lascia sconcertata è che, non riuscendo a prendere per buona quella visione (sai com'è sono nata nel '900) ho l'aspettativa che tu possa avere una evoluzione e usare una qualche macchina del tempo e arrivare nel nostro tempo, qualora un fatto anche minimo venisse a far crollare la costruzione del rudere che ti ostini a chiamare patto di sincerità.
Ho l'aspettativa, sempre frustrata, che in seguito a un evento tu possa rivedere tutto. Io l'ho fatto, è stato doloroso, ma non hai idea che leggerezza di vivere e libertà ne ho ricavato.


----------



## Diletta (19 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> P*erché tuo marito ti ha detto che lo rifarebbe ancora.* E anche qui non ti confondo. E *che è una cosa normale* ed accettabile al netto della tua sofferenza. *Ti ha detto che gli dispiace averti fatto soffrire ma che a parte questo non è pentito affatto*. E non dirmi che ti confondo pure qui. Allora se accetti questo accetta anche che andare con un'altra non è come farsi una partita a flipper. É un rapporto tra due esseri umani. Fatto anche di parole e pensieri. Non solo organi genitali.




Mi ha semplicemente detto la verità, la stessa verità che pensano più o meno tutti e che non possono dire alle proprie partner.
Su questo sono convintissima, poi, si sa che la verità è scomoda, ma è questione di scelte di vita: io preferisco un rapporto sincero perché sono fatta così. 
Non mi spaventa più di tanto la verità.
Ho sempre detto che il mio matrimonio finirà se ci sono ancora slealtà e menzogne.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti secondo me tu hai ragione
> che poi, si tratta di tuo marito: a chi mai dovresti concedere il beneficio del dubbio? al primo che passa per la strada? è ovvio che desideri arrivare a un punto fermo e incontrovertibile, riguardo alla situazione con lui (il problema, come ho già detto, è come arrivarci)


free secondo te dopo cinque anni una persona ( non diletta ma una persona) che non trova un equilibrio nella sua storia ha altre alternative che non quella della separazione?
Secondo te dopo cinque anni di domande, risposte, compromessi e via discorrendo, una persona tradita deve ancora porsi nuove e vecchia domande con relativi perchè?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma lo sa benissimo di essere stato disonesto, l'ha detto più di una volta di essere stato stronzo.
> Ma tutti i traditori lo sono stati, non capisco fino in fondo questo processo ad una persona che, confessati i misfatti, si impegna a non uscire più dal seminato, come chiunque fa in una ricostruzione.
> Dicendo questo, e lo voglio sottolineare, non lo voglio mica difendere...è solo una constatazione.
> Perché per qualcuno vale e per altri no?


Perché tu vieni qui e ogni volta metti in dubbio la sua ritrovata onestà ... Sei tu la prima a dubitare che lui abbia mantenuto le sue promesse. Questo significa solo una cosa che in questo matrimonio stai scomodissima e nonostante i tuoi buoni intenti di ricostruzione sei la prima a demolire questo intento. Diletta o ti fidi o ti sganci, non è che hai molte alternative.


----------



## Diletta (19 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diletta, il tradimento è la rottura di un patto tra alleati. Continuando a considerarlo come quello tra nazioni, quando avviene dopo i figli è equiparabile a tradimento contro la patria. Tu hai voluto declassarlo a contrabbando. *Hai scelto di configurare delle modalità che hai voluto considerare marginali e tollerabili perché non pericolosi per l'economia generale della famiglia e della coppia.*
> Diciamo che io sono per tolleranza zero, ciò non toglie che possa cercare di capire il tuo punto di vista. Del resto non è proprio nuovo considerare gli uomini diversi e bisognosi di sfogo e di frequentazione di rilassanti casini: se la dovevano bere le nostre nonne.
> Sorvoliamo sull'argomento prostituzione che credo che non lo si voglia vedere nella sua gravità (non apro l'argomento eh!) e che si basa su una contrapposizione tra donne che è ridicola e razzista, ma soprattutto rappresenta una definizione del maschile terrificante per gli uomini.
> Quindi da questo nasce la nostra ribellione alle tue definizioni.
> ...



Sì, condivido in gran parte quello che dici.
Ho fatto una scelta, come tutti sono chiamati a fare in queste brutte faccende, e per farla ho dovuto valutare la cosa a 360 gradi.
E' scontato che se fosse capitata la stessa situazione in altro periodo, anche la mia scelta sarebbe stata sicuramente diversa e questo la dice lunga sulla "gravità" dei fatti che, proprio per questo, hanno sconvolto il mio lato emotivo ferendomi nel profondo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi sono dimenticata...
> parli di rispetto reciproco alla base e sono d'accordissimo.
> Ma è un rispetto che viene DOPO, perché nel tradimento non c'è rispetto.
> 
> ...



Io non lo dico affatto. Sei tu che hai detto che lo vuoi rovinare. E scusami ma questo va leggermente in contrasto con l'idea di rispetto che ho io. Per la quale, andando oltre il tradimento, ci si guarda negli occhi e si decide se ci sono basi comuni sufficienti a continuare assieme. E se non ci sono amen. Ma mai mi verrebbe in mente di rovinare qualcuno che non reputo mi abbia preso per il culo per anni. E per avere questo pensiero non posso avere rispetto di lui e devo pensare che lui non ne abbia mai avuto per me. Io mi sono accorta che ti sei messa sulla difensiva. Non voglio ferirti. Ti invito a riflettere sul tuo sentire. Abbassa le difese almeno con te stessa.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi ha semplicemente detto la verità, la stessa verità che pensano più o meno tutti e che non possono dire alle proprie partner.
> Su questo sono convintissima, poi, si sa che la verità è scomoda, ma è questione di scelte di vita: io preferisco un rapporto sincero perché sono fatta così.
> Non mi spaventa più di tanto la verità.
> Ho sempre detto che il mio matrimonio finirà se ci sono ancora slealtà e menzogne.


I l tuo matrimonio non finirà nemmeno se lo becchi con una nel vostro letto e a tuo marito questo è chiarissimo. 
Ripeto due giorni fa volevi sputtanarko con i figli ora stai di nuovo parlando di lui come di un uomo sincero che ha il coraggio di esserlo a differenza di tutti gli altri. Il suo essere sincero (a parte che chissà quante cose non sai) è da paraculo. Ti racconta quello che vuole tu sei felice della sua sincerità e lui si fa bellamente i cazzi suoi.
Non capisci che la tua capacità di capire e stargli vicino per lui è l'assoluzione a tutte le cazzate che vuole fare.
L'ho detto da subito: una reazione come la tua da parte di mio marito se mi avesse scoperto mi avrebbe portato a non stimarlo più e a sentirmi autorizzato a tradirlo ancora


----------



## Eratò (19 Luglio 2015)

Ma il problema non è neanche il marito di Diletta a questo punto.. .. È che inizia a parlare di sé,dei suoi sentimenti e delle sue di ferite ma non riesce a staccare se stessa dalla coppia finendo per "difendere"  ogni volta la coppia...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Diletta ti ricordo che questo 3d l'hai aperto tu e non quelli che ti rispondono esprimendo un opinione... . Per cui mi sembra paradossale....Se vuoi stare con tuo marito perché si è  pentito e ne sei convinta, il problema qual'è? Mica hai bisogno della benedizione del forum.. ..


Ecco, brava :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi ha semplicemente detto la verità, la stessa verità che pensano più o meno tutti e che non possono dire alle proprie partner.
> Su questo sono convintissima, poi, si sa che la verità è scomoda, ma è questione di scelte di vita: io preferisco un rapporto sincero perché sono fatta così.
> Non mi spaventa più di tanto la verità.
> Ho sempre detto che il mio matrimonio finirà se ci sono ancora slealtà e menzogne.


Tu vivi di illusioni, credimi, e sbatti costantemente la testa su un palo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, condivido in gran parte quello che dici.
> Ho fatto una scelta, come tutti sono chiamati a fare in queste brutte faccende, e per farla ho dovuto valutare la cosa a 360 gradi.
> E' scontato che se fosse capitata la stessa situazione in altro periodo, anche la mia scelta sarebbe stata sicuramente diversa e questo la dice lunga sulla "gravità" dei fatti che, proprio per questo, hanno sconvolto il mio lato emotivo ferendomi nel profondo.


Io credo che tu abbia accettato un  "patto scellerato" per ragioni che non ti sono chiare e non vuoi scandagliare e che o il tuo psicologo non è stato in grado di fare emergere o non ha voluto fare emergere (disonesto e guidato da un fine) ma quello che hai accettato non è accettabile PER TE, non per noi.
Infatti basta un caricabatteria a farti vacillare, ma poi ritorni nel tuo rudere per paura di fulmini che non so e NON SAI cosa siano.
Adesso sei sui 50, a che età vuoi trovarti a contemplare le macerie?
Trova un terapeuta bravo che ti aiuti a capire le tue paure.
Il nostro coro unanime dovrebbe farti sorgere il dubbio che dovresti uscire dal tempo in cui ti sei intrappolata da sola.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi ha semplicemente detto la verità, la stessa verità che pensano più o meno tutti e che non possono dire alle proprie partner.
> Su questo sono convintissima, poi, si sa che la verità è scomoda, ma è questione di scelte di vita: io preferisco un rapporto sincero perché sono fatta così.
> Non mi spaventa più di tanto la verità.
> Ho sempre detto che il mio matrimonio finirà se ci sono ancora slealtà e menzogne.



Diletta come fai ad enunciare quello che pensano tutti (...) quando fino a qualche anno fa manco sapevi cosa passava per la testa dell'uomo con cui vivevi... Dai, non è possibile. Ed è proprio questo il tuo problema. Tu vuoi essere nella sua testa, conoscere tutti i suoi pensieri e controllarli. Questo non è bisogno di sincerità. Affatto. É ansia di controllo. É un inconscio forse desiderio di manipolazione, nel senso che fino a che tu credi di sapere credi di gestire. Ma nessuno conosce tutti i pensieri di un altro. Nessuno li condivide tutti. A meno di una dose robusta di penthotal


----------



## Horny (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Puoi spiegarmi questa tua affermazione?
> Fino a prova contraria, non mi prende più per il culo e così dicendo, tu consigli la separazione a tutti quelli che hanno scoperto un tradimento, e che sono la maggior parte qui dentro.
> Oppure la consigli solo a me per partito preso?
> Non sono polemica, è solo per capire questo che mi sfugge.


Come, come????
non ti mente più?
ma se hai le prove di menzogne risalenti a 10 giorni fa!
tuo marito e' bugiardo e vile di carattere.


----------



## Horny (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta,
:scared::scared::scared:
Non è' che ci hai fatto sesso?


----------



## Horny (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta mi fai paura.
sei talmente di pendente dal tuo matrimonio 
che non riesci neppure a passarti un fine settimana da sola
dopo come ti sei sentita negli ultimi giorni.
difficilmente mi viene da suggerire una terapia,
nel tuo caso ne vedo urgente bisogno,
ma tu, per evitare di curarti, al massimo
torneresti da quel tizio che si spaccia per psicologo.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Luglio 2015)

Io credo  di avvicinarmi molto al pensiero di Diletta. 
Io ragionavo piu o meno allo stesso modo e devo dire che si, la capisco fino in fondo e le consiglio un buon terapeuta assolutamente. Ma non perche sia matta, ma perche questo dal quale va mi pare un altro timorato di Dio che non capisce un cavolo. 
Per quanto mi ruguarda ci sono stati due fattori che mi hanno portato ad aprire gli occhi e non e' che io abbia finito il percorso, anzi..sono solo all inizio ma ho gia le informazioni necessarie per prenere la direzione giusta.
Il primo fattore sono stati "gli altri"..le altre persone molti di voi compresi..
Mi sono semplicemente detta che forse dovevo ascoltare meglio, analizzare davvero gli altri punti di vista basati poi su informazioni date da me, quindi fatti veri che pero io non volevo vedere o non riuscivo. Quindi un po alla cieca mi sono detta: ok, il mio punto di vista e' ovviamente sbagliato perche non mi ha portata da nessuna parte, mi butto e do per certo che abbiano ragione gli altri..
E questo mi ha dato la spinta poi per compiere piccoli passi e cercare un buon teraputa perche era ovvio che da sola non riuscivo a ripartire dal tilt, non riuscivo a resettarmi (e devo dire che sono felicissima di questa che ho trovato) che mi ha Saputo tirare fuori tutto, e siamo riuscite a toccare i punti giusti per poter avere una base..
Io, come Diletta, per anni, me la sono raccontata alla grande. Ho giustificato fino all'inverosimile e si che di motivi per farlo ne avevo assai meno di Diletta. E' cosi facile, e molti di voi non se ne rendono conto, coccolarsi in tutto questo combattere. Da un senso di potere allucinante ed e' spesso addictive. In quei momenti si ha la certezza, la consapevolezza, che siamo noi quelle forti, perche...oh...stiamo combattendo contro I nostri uomini e addirittura contro noi stesse per vincere sta battaglia dell amore. e questo perche? perche noi amiamo...senno non staremmo certo qui a farci martoriare l'anima 24/7.
E visto che amiamo, possiamo tutto...e dobbiamo tutto, dobbiamo provare, giustificare, perdonare, capire...proprio perche NOI POSSIAMO FARLO, in nome dell'amore. cioe' una specie di blues brothers mandate per conto dell'amore.
Serve una persona che sappia aiutare Diletta veramente. 
Diletta, Lui non cambiera'. Un uomo non camnbia a 50 anni, come nn cambia a 36. Possono provare, perche no..ma difficilmente cambia e a qiuesto punto mi chiedo se cambierai mai tu.
Io sono diretta e non credo di offenderti se ti ricordo che hai 50 anni pure tu e vivi di ansie nervosisnmi tensioni, picchi di euphoria e sbalzi di intenzioni..La separaziobne Diletta guarda che e' una roba seria eh?
Ma metti la testa nel freezer per mezz ora.
Tu ti devi allontanare da questo uomo. E chisse ne frega a questo punto se e' vero o meno che il carica batterie era di Svetlana o se ancora frequenta le escort..
E' sufficiente il fatto che basta un nulla e tu drizzi le antenne e parli di avvocati e separazione e sei una bugiarda patentata nei confronti di te stessa... Ma che hai perdonato tu? Che hai capito? Fiducia de che? ma tu l hai capito o no che sei tu a non amare piu tuo marito Diletta? Ma credi davvero che il tuo sia amore? Non lo e', non lo e'. 
Ripigliati Diletta..  perche sei ossessionata. e allora le cose sono due come ti hanno gia detto: i accetti il pavcchetto intero fatto di ansie paure incazzature BUGIE etc etc e pero poi stai zitta e buona e non rompi le palle, oppure cazzarola tira fuori la forza che e' in te, la forza di donna, di madre e di timorata di dio ed esci da li, oppure se davvero non te ne vuoi andare trova il modo di allontanare lui.. liberatene, se non vuoi farlo per te fallo per Dio, fai finta che tuo marito sia sil Diavolo, che ne so...
Ma rifletti cazzo e agisci come e' giusto, e questa situazione non e' giusta per te. non lo e' perche stai male. lo vedi almeno questo?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Io credo  di avvicinarmi molto al pensiero di Diletta.
> Io ragionavo piu o meno allo stesso modo e devo dire che si, la capisco fino in fondo e le consiglio un buon terapeuta assolutamente. Ma non perche sia matta, ma perche questo dal quale va mi pare un altro timorato di Dio che non capisce un cavolo.
> Per quanto mi ruguarda ci sono stati due fattori che mi hanno portato ad aprire gli occhi e non e' che io abbia finito il percorso, anzi..sono solo all inizio ma ho gia le informazioni necessarie per prenere la direzione giusta.
> Il primo fattore sono stati "gli altri"..le altre persone molti di voi compresi..
> ...


Gran bel post


----------



## Horny (19 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Io credo  di avvicinarmi molto al pensiero di Diletta.
> Io ragionavo piu o meno allo stesso modo e devo dire che si, la capisco fino in fondo e le consiglio un buon terapeuta assolutamente. Ma non perche sia matta, ma perche questo dal quale va mi pare un altro timorato di Dio che non capisce un cavolo.
> Per quanto mi ruguarda ci sono stati due fattori che mi hanno portato ad aprire gli occhi e non e' che io abbia finito il percorso, anzi..sono solo all inizio ma ho gia le informazioni necessarie per prenere la direzione giusta.
> Il primo fattore sono stati "gli altri"..le altre persone molti di voi compresi..
> ...


da quotare e riquotare.


----------



## Diletta (19 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Come, come????
> non ti mente più?
> *ma se hai le prove di menzogne risalenti a 10 giorni fa*!
> tuo marito e' bugiardo e vile di carattere.



Magari  Horny...le prove stanno vacillando, o lui ha talmente culo o sono paranoica io.
Fatto è che il dubbio c'è e non ci deve essere in questi casi.
(ma non mi sono arresa, tutto il contrario...).
Sono un'ossessiva e questo mi dà il vantaggio di arrivare dove tanti, per sfinimento, mollerebbero...


----------



## Diletta (19 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Io credo  di avvicinarmi molto al pensiero di Diletta.
> Io ragionavo piu o meno allo stesso modo e devo dire che si, la capisco fino in fondo e le consiglio un buon terapeuta assolutamente. Ma non perche sia matta, ma perche questo dal quale va mi pare un altro timorato di Dio che non capisce un cavolo.
> Per quanto mi ruguarda ci sono stati due fattori che mi hanno portato ad aprire gli occhi e non e' che io abbia finito il percorso, anzi..sono solo all inizio ma ho gia le informazioni necessarie per prenere la direzione giusta.
> Il primo fattore sono stati "gli altri"..le altre persone molti di voi compresi..
> ...



Parole giuste!
Solo un appunto: non mi sembra di aver mai detto di averlo perdonato.
Mi sa che l'ho capito di non amarlo più...ma questo non è, per me, un motivo sufficiente per lasciarlo.
E' questo il problema.


----------



## Eratò (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Magari  Horny...le prove stanno vacillando, o lui ha talmente culo o sono paranoica io.
> Fatto è che il dubbio c'è e non ci deve essere in questi casi.
> (ma non mi sono arresa, tutto il contrario...).
> Sono un'ossessiva e questo mi dà il vantaggio di arrivare dove tanti, per sfinimento, mollerebbero...


Essere ossessivi non è un vantaggio... È  tormentare se stessi!


----------



## Diletta (19 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché tu vieni qui e ogni volta metti in dubbio la sua ritrovata onestà ... Sei tu la prima a dubitare che lui abbia mantenuto le sue promesse. Questo significa solo una cosa che in questo matrimonio stai scomodissima e nonostante i tuoi buoni intenti di ricostruzione sei la prima a demolire questo intento. Diletta o ti fidi o ti sganci, non è che hai molte alternative.



E hai perfettamente ragione.
Ci sto scomoda.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Parole giuste!
> Solo un appunto: non mi sembra di aver mai detto di averlo perdonato.
> Mi sa che l'ho capito di non amarlo più...ma questo non è, per me, un motivo sufficiente per lasciarlo.
> E' questo il problema.


Perché?

E perché non lo ami?
E se non lo ami, che differenza c'è ad andare a letto con lui o con l'idraulico (a parte se l'idraulico è orrendo)?
Per me tu hai bisogno, oltre alla terapia che ti ha consigliato intelligentemente caciottina) di frequentare un ambiente nuovo che ti faccia conoscere uomini nuovi e ti sia la prova che hai altre prospettive, oltre ad aspettare i nipotini.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Parole giuste!
> Solo un appunto: non mi sembra di aver mai detto di averlo perdonato.
> Mi sa che l'ho capito di non amarlo più...ma questo non è, per me, un motivo sufficiente per lasciarlo.
> E' questo il problema.



Fai pace con la tua testa. Passi da non perdonare ad essere orgogliosa della vostra confidenza ; dal voler sapere delle sue voglie al volerlo rovinare per un caricabatteria. La responsabilità di questa confusione non è di tuo marito, é tua. AscoltaTI. E prendi la strada che ti sembra giusta senza rimpianti e senza dubbi. Che potrebbe essere anche di restare con lui. Ma stavolta con consapevolezza non obnubilata da porcate dette per convenienza. É così lui? Uno che non si risparmia un'occasione per sentirsi uno sciupafemmine? É altro? Ti va bene come é? Non ti va bene? Una cosa sola: Non lo cambi. Metti una pietra su questo. E pure sul fatto che potresti essere la complice delle sue distrazioni. Perché o questa cosa è veramente condivisa fino in fondo... Intendo a letto..
Oppure farebbe perdere l'erezione a un bonobo. Invito i maschietti presenti a smentirmi.


----------



## Horny (19 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E hai perfettamente ragione.
> Ci sto scomoda.


Appari masochista, oltre che ossessiva.
e non lo ami.
Inoltre hai 50 anni, non 30.
tutti (quasi....) ti dicono le stesse cose,
Perché ?
tu vorresti dimostrare le sua 'innocenza',
e cioè che lui è un'altra persona.
non le trovarI mai, queste prove a discolpa.
Perché tu già sai che uomo e' tuo marito,
vile e codardo, e ti tratta come un oggetto.
ma tutti gli uomini sono così, giusto?
anche fosse......allora si starebbe meglio soli.


----------



## Horny (19 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Essere ossessivi non è un vantaggio... È  tormentare se stessi!


Un meccanismo che ti protegge dalla consapevolezza.


----------



## Diletta (20 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Appari masochista, oltre che ossessiva.
> e non lo ami.
> Inoltre hai 50 anni, non 30.
> tutti (quasi....) ti dicono le stesse cose,
> ...




Horny, la cosa più emblematica è invece quello che sto per dirti:
io non voglio dimostrare la sua innocenza, bensì la sua colpevolezza.
Voglio prove che lo incastrino.
E questo è abbastanza agghiacciante, me ne rendo conto...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Horny, la cosa più emblematica è invece quello che sto per dirti:
> io non voglio dimostrare la sua innocenza, bensì la sua colpevolezza.
> Voglio prove che lo incastrino.
> E questo è abbastanza agghiacciante, me ne rendo conto...


Tanto quando le avrai trovate ti attaccherai ad altro. Hai già avuto in passato prove  schiaccianti..


----------



## banshee (20 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Io credo  di avvicinarmi molto al pensiero di Diletta.
> Io ragionavo piu o meno allo stesso modo e devo dire che si, la capisco fino in fondo e le consiglio un buon terapeuta assolutamente. Ma non perche sia matta, ma perche questo dal quale va mi pare un altro timorato di Dio che non capisce un cavolo.
> Per quanto mi ruguarda ci sono stati due fattori che mi hanno portato ad aprire gli occhi e non e' che io abbia finito il percorso, anzi..sono solo all inizio ma ho gia le informazioni necessarie per prenere la direzione giusta.
> Il primo fattore sono stati "gli altri"..le altre persone molti di voi compresi..
> ...


ti capisco tanto  anche io me la sono raccontata per anni e ho combattuto da sola per il "mio amore", per la storia, contro di lui e a volte contro me stessa e la mia dignità.

anche io ero circondata da persone che mi vogliono bene e mi dicevano tutti le stesse cose.

e, come te, anche io mi sono detta: ok il mio punto di vista mi sta portando solo a soffrire, ma forse quello che mi si dice non è sbagliato..

l'unica cosa lasciare, separarsi, andarsene, è un atto volontario che deve partire da dentro.. io mi auguro per Diletta che scatti qualcosa dentro di lei, come è successo a noi.

verde comunque


----------



## feather (20 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perché o questa cosa è veramente condivisa fino in fondo... Intendo a letto..
> Oppure farebbe perdere l'erezione a un bonobo. Invito i maschietti presenti a smentirmi.


Sarò io che ho il QI di un bonobo, ma non ho mica capito cosa stai dicendo qui


----------



## Diletta (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché?
> 
> E perché non lo ami?
> E se non lo ami, che differenza c'è ad andare a letto con lui o con l'idraulico (a parte se l'idraulico è orrendo)?
> Per me tu hai bisogno, oltre alla terapia che ti ha consigliato intelligentemente caciottina) di frequentare un ambiente nuovo che ti faccia conoscere uomini nuovi e ti sia la prova che hai altre prospettive, oltre ad aspettare i nipotini.




eh...per i nipotini c'è tempo (grazie al cielo)!

L'amore si sfilaccia quando il suo oggetto non è più rispondente a quello per cui si è amato.
Ci ho provato pur sapendo che c'era questo rischio, ma era appunto un rischio e non una certezza.
Coi sentimenti non c'è nulla di certo, e poi è stato graduale.
Quello che mi chiedo ora è sostanzialmente questo:
si può ancora stare insieme in assenza di sentimento? E' giusto farlo?
In fondo, è un aspetto che tocca tante coppie sposate da anni e non sarei la prima né l'ultima e se si dovessero separare tutti quelli che si sono diventati indifferenti col tempo, ne resterebbero ben pochi con la fede al dito.
Non lo so...


----------



## Diletta (20 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto quando le avrai trovate ti attaccherai ad altro. Hai già avuto in passato prove  schiaccianti..




Non credo...
Quanto alle prove schiaccianti, tutti quelli che scoprono tradimenti ce le hanno e non vedo cosa c'entri con quello di cui si sta parlando.


----------



## feather (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E se non lo ami, che differenza c'è ad andare a letto con lui o con l'idraulico (a parte se l'idraulico è orrendo)?


Embé? È pieno di matrimoni dove la sposa si scopa il marito perché 'tocca'. Perché alla fine è tutto sommato un piccolo prezzo da pagare in cambio di una situazione rassicurante.
Evidentemente a Diletta fa più paura la separazione, dargliela non è poi un gran prezzo da pagare e poi è un modo come un altro per tenerlo 'legato', o almeno pensare che lo sia.


----------



## banshee (20 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non credo...
> Quanto alle prove schiaccianti, tutti quelli che scoprono tradimenti ce le hanno e non vedo cosa c'entri con quello di cui si sta parlando.


posso chiederti cosa ti ha portato a cambiare idea? 

fino a qualche giorno fa scrivevi che lo volevi rovinare, che ti ha fatto passare per scema e non avrebbe dovuto osare, che saresti andata fino in fondo..

non sono assolutamente accusatoria o polemica  io sono rimasta a casa con lui fino all'estremo limite quindi sono l'ultima che può permettersi di giudicare..è solo per capire


----------



## Diletta (20 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> posso chiederti cosa ti ha portato a cambiare idea?
> 
> fino a qualche giorno fa scrivevi che lo volevi rovinare, che ti ha fatto passare per scema e non avrebbe dovuto osare, che saresti andata fino in fondo..
> 
> non sono assolutamente accusatoria o polemica  io sono rimasta a casa con lui fino all'estremo limite quindi sono l'ultima che può permettersi di giudicare..è solo per capire



...ma non ho cambiato idea!
Si è solo smorzata la tensione emotiva e l'impeto dovuto alla rabbia nel pensare a certe cose.
Non è cambiato nulla, sono solo stanca, i controlli indeboliscono la mente e anche il fisico.


----------



## banshee (20 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma non ho cambiato idea!
> Si è solo smorzata la tensione emotiva e l'impeto dovuto alla rabbia nel pensare a certe cose.
> Non è cambiato nulla, sono solo stanca, i controlli indeboliscono la mente e anche il fisico.


ok capito, da come scrivevi in questi ultimi post si evinceva un cambio di rotta.. ma forse sì è solo smorzata la rabbia  la conosco molto bene questa sensazione...


----------



## Diletta (20 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Embé? È pieno di matrimoni dove la sposa si scopa il marito perché 'tocca'. Perché alla fine è tutto sommato un piccolo prezzo da pagare in cambio di una situazione rassicurante.
> Evidentemente a Diletta fa più paura la separazione, dargliela non è poi un gran prezzo da pagare e poi è un modo come un altro per tenerlo 'legato', o almeno pensare che lo sia.




Feather,
non è una situazione rassicurante, o meglio, lo è per la vita reale, famiglia e tutto il resto, ma è sterile dal punto di vista del benessere personale, e tu dovresti saperlo molto bene.
E non me ne frega niente di tenerlo legato...ho paura dell'ignoto, questo sì.


----------



## Diletta (20 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ok capito, da come scrivevi in questi ultimi post si evinceva un cambio di rotta.. ma forse sì è solo smorzata la rabbia  la conosco molto bene questa sensazione...




Sì, è così.
Le persone non possono rimanere in uno stato emotivo alterato così a lungo, quindi, probabilmente, è proprio una difesa per recuperare energie.


----------



## Horny (20 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Horny, la cosa più emblematica è invece quello che sto per dirti:
> io non voglio dimostrare la sua innocenza, bensì la sua colpevolezza.
> Voglio prove che lo incastrino.
> E questo è abbastanza agghiacciante, me ne rendo conto...


Ma questo e' falso.
tu le'prove' di come è lui già le hai.
ti ha mentito innumerevoli volte.


----------



## Horny (20 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non credo...
> Quanto alle prove schiaccianti, tutti quelli che scoprono tradimenti ce le hanno e non vedo cosa c'entri con quello di cui si sta parlando.


Come non vedi cosa c'entri? 
Ma allora di che discutiamo?
tuo marito e' vile e bugiardo e tu non lo ami più.
In più sei infelice con lui.


----------



## Horny (20 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, è così.
> Le persone non possono rimanere in uno stato emotivo alterato così a lungo, quindi, probabilmente, è proprio una difesa per recuperare energie.


No. E' lo stato emotivo alterato che è una difesa
per non prendere decisioni.


----------



## banshee (20 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, è così.
> Le persone non possono rimanere in uno stato emotivo alterato così a lungo, quindi, probabilmente, è proprio una difesa per recuperare energie.


lo so molto bene 

solo che a me succedeva così: quando mi veniva la rabbia, tipo proprio "ira funesta", avrei potuto fare qualsiasi cosa, allora litigate, discussioni, prese di posizione etc.

poi però la fase di "smorzo" della rabbia, coincideva con il ricominciare a raccontarmela. 

lui lo aveva capito molto bene, ovviamente .. e quindi se ne approfittava.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Luglio 2015)

Farò estremamente schifo a pensarlo, ma non è che tu, Diletta, per problemi economici non lasci tuo marito e sfoghi la tua rabbia in maniera virtuale per consolarti?


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> free secondo te dopo cinque anni una persona ( non diletta ma una persona) che non trova un equilibrio nella sua storia ha altre alternative che non quella della separazione?
> Secondo te dopo cinque anni di domande, risposte, compromessi e via discorrendo, una persona tradita deve ancora porsi nuove e vecchia domande con relativi perchè?



nuove domande sì, altrimenti resterebbero senza risposte (nuove)
o si sa già tutto?


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2015)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Farò estremamente schifo a pensarlo, ma non è che tu, Diletta, per problemi economici non lasci tuo marito e sfoghi la tua rabbia in maniera virtuale per consolarti?


Secondo me a diletta manca proprio la personalità dell'agire e del decidere.é tutto un teatro...abbaia ma alla fine è totalmente incapace di qualsiasi azione.Il marito sa bene la donna che ha accanto chi è..e se ne è sempre approfittato...e continua a farlo.Il lupo e l'agnello...


----------



## banshee (20 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me a diletta manca proprio la personalità dell'agire e del decidere.é tutto un teatro...abbaia ma alla fine è totalmente incapace di qualsiasi azione.Il marito sa bene la donna che ha accanto chi è..e se ne è sempre approfittato...e continua a farlo.Il lupo e l'agnello...


a questo punto mi piacerebbe tanto sapere - per me stessa parlo - che razza d'amore è quello di una persona che conosce i tuoi punti deboli e se ne approfitta... sa qual è il nervo scoperto e ci gioca..


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a questo punto mi piacerebbe tanto sapere - per me stessa parlo - che razza d'amore è quello di una persona che conosce i tuoi punti deboli e se ne approfitta... sa qual è il nervo scoperto e ci gioca..


Non è amore.


----------



## banshee (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è amore.


possesso, dipendenza.. perchè il carnefice dipende dalla vittima, senza vittima perde l'essenza di carnefice.. 

già


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> possesso, dipendenza.. perchè il carnefice dipende dalla vittima, senza vittima perde l'essenza di carnefice..
> 
> già


Io in casi come quelli di Diletta arrivo anche a far fatica a capire chi sia il vero carnefice in realtà...


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> a questo punto mi piacerebbe tanto sapere - per me stessa parlo - che razza d'amore è quello di una persona che conosce i tuoi punti deboli e se ne approfitta... sa qual è il nervo scoperto e ci gioca..


Convenienza e abitudine.


----------



## banshee (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io in casi come quelli di Diletta arrivo anche a far fatica a capire chi sia il vero carnefice in realtà...


in teoria vittima e carnefice si alternano, non esiste l'uno senza l'altro e i ruoli si possono capovolgere..


----------



## Ultimo (20 Luglio 2015)

........


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> in teoria vittima e carnefice si alternano, non esiste l'uno senza l'altro e i ruoli si possono capovolgere..


non è questo il caso,diletta becca corna da fidanzata...che schifo


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> eh...per i nipotini c'è tempo (grazie al cielo)!
> 
> L'amore si sfilaccia quando il suo oggetto non è più rispondente a quello per cui si è amato.
> Ci ho provato pur sapendo che c'era questo rischio, ma era appunto un rischio e non una certezza.
> ...





Diletta ha detto:


> Feather,
> non è una situazione rassicurante, o meglio, lo è per la vita reale, famiglia e tutto il resto, ma è sterile dal punto di vista del benessere personale, e tu dovresti saperlo molto bene.
> E non me ne frega niente di tenerlo legato...ho paura dell'ignoto, questo sì.



Ci siamo. Bisogna rovesciare la prospettiva. Tu devi avere chiaro cosa vuoi da te e per te in attesa dei nipotini.
Che vita vuoi con serenità o rassegnazione? Vuoi la vera libertà interiore o vuoi vivere nel dubbio, nel sospetto, nell'umiliazione,mascherata da superiorità?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me a diletta manca proprio la personalità dell'agire e del decidere.é tutto un teatro...abbaia ma alla fine è totalmente incapace di qualsiasi azione.Il marito sa bene la donna che ha accanto chi è..e se ne è sempre approfittato...e continua a farlo.Il lupo e l'agnello...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Sarò io che ho il QI di un bonobo, ma non ho mica capito cosa stai dicendo qui



Da uomo, riusciresti ad avere un rapporto extra sapendo che prima ne devi parlare con tua moglie? O anche dopo fare il rapportino.


----------



## feather (20 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Da uomo, riusciresti ad avere un rapporto extra sapendo che prima ne devi parlare con tua moglie? O anche dopo fare il rapportino.


Ah, quello..
Sarebbe ben dura in effetti. A meno che non sia un giochino ben consolidato nella coppia dove si fanno threesome, foursome, con partner, senza partner e magari dopo ce le si racconta nei dettagli perché il marito ha una vena chuckold o cose così..
Casi abbastanza limite ma immagino ce ne siano coppie così.


----------



## Diletta (20 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma questo e' falso.
> tu le'prove' di come è lui già le hai.
> ti ha mentito innumerevoli volte.




Ma io ho le prove di come è stato lui, non le ho di come è ora...e non c'è certezza matematica quando si parla di comportamenti umani, magari una più alta probabilità ma nessuna certezza.
Come fai a non vedere la differenza?


----------



## Diletta (20 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lo so molto bene
> 
> solo che a me succedeva così: quando mi veniva la rabbia, tipo proprio "ira funesta", avrei potuto fare qualsiasi cosa, allora litigate, discussioni, prese di posizione etc.
> 
> ...



Anche a me succedeva così: uguale.
Ora è cambiato qualcosa: non ci sono più esternazioni di "ira funesta" e non c'è più tanto seguito al raccontarmela (anche se pensate il contrario...).
C'è un'apatia di fondo, una presa di coscienza che l'amore è volato via...quindi, una volta preso atto di ciò devo riconsiderare il tutto.


----------



## Tradito? (20 Luglio 2015)

Ma in definitiva, come marito com'e', senza considerare eventuali tradimenti?


----------



## Diletta (20 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Farò estremamente schifo a pensarlo, ma non è che tu, Diletta, per problemi economici non lasci tuo marito e sfoghi la tua rabbia in maniera virtuale per consolarti?




Vedi Ultimo, fino a poco tempo fa, consideravo ancora in corso d'opera la nostra ricostruzione e sarei bugiarda se non dicessi che abbiamo vissuto anche lunghi periodi di serenità, che facevano ben sperare.
Poi, qualcosa che non mi è tornato e lui è di nuovo diventato un nemico da controllare e sgamare. 
Tornata al punto di partenza.
Però, non raccontiamocela neanche su questo per favore: la fiducia non tornerà mai più come prima, saremo sempre un po' sulla difensiva e un po' prevenuti, ma è normale no?
Fa parte dei comportamenti umani e fa parte del pacchetto.  
Forse per te Ultimo sarà stato diverso perché diverso e, per certi versi, anomalo, il tradimento subito, ma di solito le cose non avvengono così, lo sai che c'è tutto un corollario fatto di sotterfugi e bugie ed è proprio tutto questo insieme che ti fa essere guardingo di qui all'eternità.
Non dico ossessivo, ma accorto, e già essere così è brutto. Per me è bruttissimo essendo persona fiduciosa di natura, quindi figurati come ci sto bene in questo stato di allerta che mi ritrovo a vivere ora.

E comunque, tornando alla tua domanda (perché mi sono persa...) il fattore economico non è preponderante, c'è anche questo, ma non è un grosso problema.
Sai qual'è il problema?
Che abbiamo passato la vita insieme, ma proprio insieme.


----------



## Diletta (20 Luglio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ma in definitiva, come marito com'e', senza considerare eventuali tradimenti?



Un ottimo marito.


----------



## Tradito? (20 Luglio 2015)

Allora fatti un amante anche tu


----------



## Ultimo (20 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedi Ultimo, fino a poco tempo fa, consideravo ancora in corso d'opera la nostra ricostruzione e sarei bugiarda se non dicessi che abbiamo vissuto anche lunghi periodi di serenità, che facevano ben sperare.
> Poi, qualcosa che non mi è tornato e lui è di nuovo diventato un nemico da controllare e sgamare.
> Tornata al punto di partenza.
> Però, non raccontiamocela neanche su questo per favore: la fiducia non tornerà mai più come prima, saremo sempre un po' sulla difensiva e un po' prevenuti, ma è normale no?
> ...


La mia storia è la mia storia Diletta, una sciocchezza rispetto a quelle che leggo qua dentro. Ma la mia storia è stata quella se ben ti ricordi che voleva portarmi al suicidio, soggettività Diletta, certo ho la capacità "ADESSO" di rendermi conto di quanto piccolo è stato il tradimento nei miei confronti, anzi, nel mio caso direi che è stata la prova MASSIMA di quanto mia moglie possa amarmi, cioè, il tempo di arrivare a casa e confessarmi tutto. Ma lasciamo perdere la mia storia. 

Avete passato una vita assieme, quale frase più di questa può dare motivazione a dei perchè? E forse è questo il male maggiore Diletta, i perchè devono esserci ma devono finire. Le decisioni devono essere prese, qualunque decisione si prenda deve dare quel pizzico di serenità alla persona, anche se la decisione presa è un compromesso alla vita ed agli ostacoli che questa ci pone, "vita passata assieme, problemi economici, figli". Non si può costantemente rifugiarsi nei perchè e nei per come... E non puoi rifugiarti nella tua persona per tormentarti. spero tu capisca quest'ultima frase. Tu non puoi essere tuo marito Diletta, nè tuo marito lo devi pensare come un'estensione di ciò che tu pensi di essere e di ciò che sei stata.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia storia è la mia storia Diletta, una sciocchezza rispetto a quelle che leggo qua dentro. Ma la mia storia è stata quella se ben ti ricordi che voleva portarmi al suicidio, soggettività Diletta, certo ho la capacità "ADESSO" di rendermi conto di quanto piccolo è stato il tradimento nei miei confronti, anzi, n*el mio caso direi che è stata la prova MASSIMA di quanto mia moglie possa amarmi, cioè, il tempo di arrivare a casa e confessarmi tutto. *Ma lasciamo perdere la mia storia.
> 
> Avete passato una vita assieme, quale frase più di questa può dare motivazione a dei perchè? E forse è questo il male maggiore Diletta, i perchè devono esserci ma devono finire. Le decisioni devono essere prese, qualunque decisione si prenda deve dare quel pizzico di serenità alla persona, anche se la decisione presa è un compromesso alla vita ed agli ostacoli che questa ci pone, "vita passata assieme, problemi economici, figli". Non si può costantemente rifugiarsi nei perchè e nei per come... E non puoi rifugiarti nella tua persona per tormentarti. spero tu capisca quest'ultima frase. Tu non puoi essere tuo marito Diletta, nè tuo marito lo devi pensare come un'estensione di ciò che tu pensi di essere e di ciò che sei stata.


OT: bello leggere questo. Bello soprattutto che tu l'abbia capito.


----------



## Horny (20 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io ho le prove di come è stato lui, non le ho di come è ora...e non c'è certezza matematica quando si parla di comportamenti umani, magari una più alta probabilità ma nessuna certezza.
> Come fai a non vedere la differenza?


Proprio perché nei rapporti umani la certezza non c'è mai,
trovo assurdo aggrapparsi a quel' 1 contro un milione di probabilità.
tuo marito e' con ragionevole certezza bugiardo, in quanto ha mentito 
prima e dopo il matrimonio, che poi non capisco che spartiacque mi 
rappresenti.
Quanti anni aveva? 30??? La gente non cambia carattere a 30 anni.


----------



## Diletta (21 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Proprio perché nei rapporti umani la certezza non c'è mai,
> trovo assurdo aggrapparsi a quel' 1 contro un milione di probabilità.
> tuo marito e' con ragionevole certezza bugiardo, in quanto ha mentito
> prima e dopo il matrimonio, che poi non capisco che spartiacque mi
> ...




Hai ragione anche tu.
Sì, mi ha tradito anche a 30 anni, poco prima del matrimonio.
Io ho considerato la cosa come un "approfittare dell'ultima occasione...".
Sono sicura che lui ha ragionato proprio così, che è poi il ragionamento che fanno la maggior parte degli uomini che stanno per convolare a nozze.
Sempre sentito dire proprio da loro.

E' vero che la gente non cambia carattere a 30 anni, ma io non lo penso infatti.
La fedeltà è una scelta che fa la persona, a prescindere dal carattere.
Non credi che sia così?


----------



## Diletta (21 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia storia è la mia storia Diletta, una sciocchezza rispetto a quelle che leggo qua dentro. Ma la mia storia è stata quella se ben ti ricordi che voleva portarmi al suicidio, soggettività Diletta, certo ho la capacità "ADESSO" di rendermi conto di quanto piccolo è stato il tradimento nei miei confronti, anzi, nel mio caso direi che è stata la prova MASSIMA di quanto mia moglie possa amarmi, cioè, il tempo di arrivare a casa e confessarmi tutto. Ma lasciamo perdere la mia storia.
> 
> Avete passato una vita assieme, quale frase più di questa può dare motivazione a dei perchè? E forse è questo il male maggiore Diletta, i perchè devono esserci ma devono finire. Le decisioni devono essere prese, qualunque decisione si prenda deve dare quel pizzico di serenità alla persona, anche se la decisione presa è un compromesso alla vita ed agli ostacoli che questa ci pone, "vita passata assieme, problemi economici, figli". Non si può costantemente rifugiarsi nei perchè e nei per come... E non puoi rifugiarti nella tua persona per tormentarti. spero tu capisca quest'ultima frase. Tu non puoi essere tuo marito Diletta, nè tuo marito lo devi pensare come un'estensione di ciò che tu pensi di essere e di ciò che sei stata.



Grazie Ultimo per l'aiuto che mi dai con i tuoi scritti.
Solo un'anima sensibile come te può arrivare a dire quello che hai detto a proposito di tua moglie...


----------



## Horny (21 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai ragione anche tu.
> Sì, mi ha tradito anche a 30 anni, poco prima del matrimonio.
> Io ho considerato la cosa come un "approfittare dell'ultima occasione...".
> Sono sicura che lui ha ragionato proprio così, che è poi il ragionamento che fanno la maggior parte degli uomini che stanno per convolare a nozze.
> ...


la maggior parte degli uomini fa questo ragionamento???????
si, una scelta dettata dal carattere


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie Ultimo per l'aiuto che mi dai con i tuoi scritti.
> Solo un'anima sensibile come te può arrivare a dire quello che hai detto a proposito di tua moglie...


Diletta c'e' una differenza abissale tra la confessione della signora Ultimo e quella di tuo marito
per Ultimo: quibndi tu nn ami tua moglie come lei ama te?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Diletta c'e' una differenza abissale tra la confessione della signora Ultimo e quella di tuo marito
> per Ultimo: quibndi tu nn ami tua moglie come lei ama te?


Sai bene che non ho problemi a rispondere, ma vorrei capire meglio la domanda. Tranquilla figliolosa,falla, perchè credo di aver capito la domanda, voglio soltanto la conferma.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai bene che non ho problemi a rispondere, ma vorrei capire meglio la domanda. Tranquilla figliolosa,falla, perchè credo di aver capito la domanda, voglio soltanto la conferma.


tu dici che tua moglie ti ha dato una grandfissima dimostrazione di amore confessando subito ( e concord su questo)
ma tu nn hai fatto lo stesso. come la vivi questa cosa?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> tu dici che tua moglie ti ha dato una grandfissima dimostrazione di amore confessando subito ( e concord su questo)
> ma tu nn hai fatto lo stesso. come la vivi questa cosa?


La vivo male molto male, troppo male. 

Proprio ieri ci stavo di un male cane che nemmeno t'immagini. Ero qua proprio nel forum con un morale a pezzi e non mi vergogno a dirti che qualche lacrima mi è scesa. banshee e soprattutto nicka ricevono i miei ringraziamenti davvero sentiti, perchè mi hanno sviato il cervello facendomi sorridere. 

Ma vedi caciò, io come all'origine, come quando sono entrato qua dentro, non è che non sapevo o conoscevo le risposte, io sapevo già tutto a priori, vero è che leggere quello che si sa si metabolizza in qualche maniera, e vero è che la rabbia lo sfogo il poter discutere con chi ti capiva, aiutava. E vero è che dovrei dirlo a mia moglie. Ma non ho ancora capito se il dirlo a lei serve a me o a lei. Come è anche vero che nessuno conosce profondamente l'altro, e io che ne so se dirlo a mia moglie non vuol dire farla soffrire come me o peggio di me. Tu lo sai caciò? 
Tu sai spiegarmi il motivo per il quale io non mi confesso perchè prima voglio confessarmi con mia moglie? 
Sono domande retoriche caciò, ti ripeto, io so già tutto. Forse la conclusione sai qual'è? mia moglie mi ama di più ed io non ho le palle per confessarle che l'ho tradita anche io. Spero l'argomento si chiuda qua, perchè non ho voglia di continuare.


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La vivo male molto male, troppo male.
> 
> Proprio ieri ci stavo di un male cane che nemmeno t'immagini. Ero qua proprio nel forum con un morale a pezzi e non mi vergogno a dirti che qualche lacrima mi è scesa. *banshee e soprattutto nicka ricevono i miei ringraziamenti davvero sentiti, perchè mi hanno sviato il cervello facendomi sorridere.
> *
> ...


ricambio, ieri è stata una giornata pessima anche per me.

ecco perchè 9 volte su 10 sto qui a fare cazzeggio, perchè cerco di sorridere anche io per non pensare.

per il resto, :abbraccio:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La vivo male molto male, troppo male.
> 
> Proprio ieri ci stavo di un male cane che nemmeno t'immagini. Ero qua proprio nel forum con un morale a pezzi e non mi vergogno a dirti che qualche lacrima mi è scesa. banshee e soprattutto nicka ricevono i miei ringraziamenti davvero sentiti, perchè mi hanno sviato il cervello facendomi sorridere.
> 
> ...


scusami


----------



## Ultimo (21 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ricambio, ieri è stata una giornata pessima anche per me.
> 
> ecco perchè 9 volte su 10 sto qui a fare cazzeggio, perchè cerco di sorridere anche io per non pensare.
> 
> per il resto, :abbraccio:




Un sorriso dicono allunghi la vita.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> scusami



Tutto a posto.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tutto a posto.


Veramente dovresti confessarti e ascoltare i consigli del confessore.


----------

